# Furacão LESLIE (Atlântico 2018 #AL13)



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 21:40)

620 
WTNT63 KNHC 232034
TCUAT3

Subtropical Storm Leslie Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132018
500 PM AST Sun Sep 23 2018

...WARNING...
Header information (above) was obtained from
the last official forecast file. Check the
header block carefully, especially the
system status and the time-date line.
...WARNING...

!****** START OF TCU EXAMPLE ******!

Tropical Storm Cristobal Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL042014
620 AM AST Sun Aug 24 2014

...DEPRESSION STRENGTHENS TO A TROPICAL STORM...

NOAA and Air Force Reserve hurricane hunter aircraft data indicate
that the depression has strengthened to Tropical Storm Cristobal.
The maximum winds are estimated to be 45 mph (75 km/h) with higher
gusts.

SUMMARY OF 620 AM AST...1020 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...22.9N 73.3W
ABOUT 40 MI...60 KM NNW OF MAYAGUANA ISLAND
ABOUT 120 MI...190 KM ESE OF LONG ISLAND
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...45 MPH...75 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 325 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1002 MB...29.59 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Brown


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 13:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 20:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 16:18)




----------



## Orion (25 Set 2018 às 16:54)

> INIT 25/1500Z 31.6N 44.4W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROPICAL
> 12H 26/0000Z 32.1N 42.5W 40 KT 45 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> 24H 26/1200Z 33.6N 40.1W 50 KT 60 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> 36H 27/0000Z 35.6N 39.9W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> ...



Das raras vezes em que o NHC vai acompanhar um ciclone extra-tropical com força de furacão apenas e só à espera para que ele se torne novamente um ciclone subtropical.

Resta saber se volta o Leslie ou se será dado outro nome ao ciclone (Michael, no caso).

Quase bizarra, esta temporada de furacões.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 19:49)




----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Set 2018 às 08:28)

Loool temos de nos habituar aos novos tempos ... Agora as tempestades também mudam de sexo ... Século XXI também na meteorologia ...


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2018 às 09:38)

Orion disse:


> Das raras vezes em que o NHC vai acompanhar um ciclone extra-tropical com força de furacão apenas e só à espera para que ele se torne novamente um ciclone subtropical.
> 
> Resta saber se volta o Leslie ou se será dado outro nome ao ciclone (Michael, no caso).
> 
> Quase bizarra, esta temporada de furacões.



Se tal acontecer penso que a Leslie será ressuscitada, pelo menos é isso que costuma acontecer quando os sistemas regeneram. 

A Leslie anda a divagar mais ou menos nas mesmas águas onde já tinha andado a Joyce, ou talvez um pouco mais a Leste.


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2018 às 12:26)

Nesta madrugada foi registada uma onda de >14 metros (46.78 pés):






Hoje há uma boa imagem do campo de ventos (também de madrugada):











Mais logo há melhores imagens  https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2018 às 14:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2018 às 20:16)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 20:50)

Já não deve faltar muito para o ex-Leslie voltar a ser a DT/TST Leslie. A convecção está muito mais uniforme à volta do núcleo.

Perfil dos ventos às 19:01z:


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2018 às 13:06)

O ECM, coloca a Leslie nos Açores daqui a 240 horas. 

Já, o GFS mostra a Leslie a passar ao largo do Grupo Ocidental e sendo absorvida por uma depressão e tudo para a Islândia.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2018 às 16:38)

Deve ser lá para o meio da próxima semana que a Leslie vai dar uma volta de 180º. Só aí é que se deve ter uma melhor ideia para onde é que o ciclone vai.

O _floater_ voltou a estar disponível  https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GO...G16&stormid=AL132018&band=TRUECOLOR&length=12


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2018 às 12:49)

Leslie tornar-se-á furacão amanhã.  A Leslie já veio a cima, agora vai a baixo para depois ir ao centro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2018 às 13:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Leslie tornar-se-á furacão amanhã.  A Leslie já veio a cima, agora vai a baixo para depois ir ao centro.



Será que é desta que levas com um em cima


----------



## Cagarro (1 Out 2018 às 13:15)

Já não deve chegar ao Algarve como furacão. As águas ai desse lado são muito frias para que sobreviva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2018 às 13:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Será que é desta que levas com um em cima



Ainda, está a muitas horas. Com sorte, ainda passa ao lado. 



Cagarro disse:


> Já não deve chegar ao Algarve como furacão. As águas ai desse lado são muito frias para que sobreviva.



A água está quentinha entre 24 a 26ºC na costa algarvia.  O ECM, coloca ela às voltas na zona onde está, um pouco mais a norte, um pouco mais a sul, mas não sai dali.


----------



## Stormlover (1 Out 2018 às 13:31)

Estou farto de mar chão, a única hipótese dada pelos modelos de trazer ondulação nos próximos 10 dias é apenas esta tempestade, espero que ganhe força e se aproxime


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 12:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 12:23)

191 
WTNT33 KNHC 020851
TCPAT3

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Leslie Advisory Number 24
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132018
500 AM AST Tue Oct 02 2018

...LESLIE STRENGTHENS SLIGHTLY WHILE MOVING SLOWLY SOUTHWESTWARD
OVER THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC...

SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...31.6N 55.6W
ABOUT 540 MI...870 KM E OF BERMUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...65 MPH...100 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...SW OR 220 DEGREES AT 7 MPH...11 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...989 MB...29.21 INCHES

WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
There are no coastal watches or warnings in effect.

DISCUSSION AND OUTLOOK
----------------------
At 500 AM AST (0900 UTC), the center of Tropical Storm Leslie was
located near latitude 31.6 North, longitude 55.6 West. Leslie is
moving toward the southwest near 7 mph (11 km/h). A slow
southwestward or south-southwestward motion is expected through
Wednesday morning. A turn to the north is forecast to occur late
Wednesday into Thursday, followed by a motion toward the
north-northeast on Friday.

Maximum sustained winds are near 65 mph (100 km/h) with higher
gusts. Gradual strengthening is expected during the next 48 hours,
and Leslie is forecast to become a hurricane by Wednesday morning.

Tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 160 miles (260 km)
from the center.

The estimated minimum central pressure is 989 mb (29.21 inches).

HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
SURF: Large swells generated by Leslie will continue to affect
portions of the southeastern coast of the United States, Bermuda,
and the Bahamas. These swells could cause life-threatening surf and
rip currents. Although the swells are forecast to abate temporarily
in the Bahamas later today, they are expected to increase again on
Wednesday and Thursday and propagate farther southward into the
Greater and Lesser Antilles. Please consult products from your
local weather office.

NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
Next complete advisory at 1100 AM AST.

$$
Forecaster Stewart


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 12:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 17:14)

Tropical Storm Leslie 
11:00 AM AST Tue Oct 2
Location: 30.9°N 56.1°W
Moving: SW at 8 mph
Min pressure: 989 mb
Max sustained: 65 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 20:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 21:30)

841 
WTNT33 KNHC 022034
TCPAT3

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Leslie Advisory Number 26
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132018
500 PM AST Tue Oct 02 2018

*...LESLIE ALMOST A HURRICANE...*

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...30.1N 56.4W
ABOUT 520 MI...835 KM ESE OF BERMUDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...70 MPH...110 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...SSW OR 205 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...986 MB...29.12 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 14:34)

11:00 AM AST Wed Oct 3
Location: 29.5°N 56.8°W
Moving: Stationary
Min pressure: 975 mb
Max sustained: 80 mph


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2018 às 21:33)

Quando se abrir um tópico no segmento tropical no atlântico é preferível usar 'ciclone tropical (inserir nome)'. O Leslie é agora furacão.

Quase a ser publicado o aviso 30. Sendo repetitivo, dificilmente se acrescentará muito de novo até sexta que é quando o ciclone deverá começar a deslocar-se para este. Até lá, ficam os devaneios para o território português:


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 22:10)

Orion disse:


> Quando se abrir um tópico no segmento tropical no atlântico é preferível usar 'ciclone tropical (inserir nome)'. O Leslie é agora furacão.
> 
> Quase a ser publicado o aviso 30. Sendo repetitivo, dificilmente se acrescentará muito de novo até sexta que é quando o ciclone deverá começar a deslocar-se para este. Até lá, ficam os devaneios para o território português:


Obrigado pela correcção! Para a próxima farei isso, seja como for como já não posso corrigir peço que um moderador faça a devida correcção.


----------



## Thomar (8 Out 2018 às 10:02)

Bom dia! A Leslie vai passar entre os Açores a Madeira e Portugal continental sem afectar ninguém?


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Out 2018 às 10:36)

@Thomar, o ECM acha o contrário, com rota directa para Portugal Continental


----------



## remember (8 Out 2018 às 10:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Thomar, o ECM acha o contrário, com rota directa para Portugal Continental



Vi exactamente o mesmo! ECM a dar uma mancha vermelha sobre grande parte do distrito de Lisboa!
Acumulados de 50mm a 100mm até dia 17 Outubro


----------



## rozzo (8 Out 2018 às 10:57)

Esta devia ir directamente para os "Tesourinhos deprimentes". 

O ECMWF também os seus acessos de loucura. Esperamos nós...


----------



## Thomar (8 Out 2018 às 11:01)

É verdade o ECM mostra um cenário de afectar directamente o território continental, até parece um dos típicos cenários exagerados do GFS. 
Vamos estar atentos às próximas saídas dos modelos, ainda hoje é segunda-feira, pode até vir a mudar tudo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 11:34)

Entretanto o GFS já voltou a colocar a menina numa rota dita mais "normal" , depois dos devaneios que também já teve sobre a mesma nas cartas de Sábado!  Mas a tantas horas, é mesmo aguardar as próximas saídas


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 14:37)




----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2018 às 17:19)

O GFS 12z coloca a Leslie a entrar por Portugal, em especial no NW:











Em Setembro 2015, a passagem do Henri aqui pelo NW deixou mais de 100 mm em 24 horas em muitas estações, minha incluída.

Choveu torrencialmente e por longos períodos, além de fortes rajadas de vento a acompanhar

Imagem de satélite da altura:


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 17:29)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 18:37)

Há coincidências daquelas que nos deixa completamente a pensar que se alguma vez na vida iremos ver outra igual! A medida que as horas vão passando , e depois da última actualização da NHC o fantasma Ophélia está cada vez mais presente , a tempestade Leslie irá tornar.se Furacão na quinta-feira ,e irá passar perto da nossa costa , ou quiçá um pouco mais que isso entre os dias 13 e 14 de Outubro!   Quando dia 15 faz precisamente um ano em que a dita Ophélia ,que só nós deixou más memórias, passou perto da nossa costa como Major Furacão categoria 3


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2018 às 18:47)

*Tempestade Tropical Leslie*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2018-10-08 17:15 e 2018-10-14 20:00

Tempestade Tropical Leslie

A tempestade tropical Leslie tem vindo a afetar o estado do tempo numa zona a cerca de 1500/2000 km a oeste/sudoeste dos Açores, tendo estado quase estacionária desde o dia 23 de setembro, altura em que foi efetuado o primeiro comunicado pelo National Hurricane Center (NHC), entidade responsável pela monitorização de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico, tendo já sido atribuídas diversas classificações por este mesmo centro neste período (tempestade sub-tropical, tempestade extra-tropical/pós-tropical, depressão tropical, tempestade tropical e furacão). É de referir que o NHC divulga apenas previsões da trajetória de ciclones tropicais para um máximo de 5 dias, visto que não é possível prever com uma certeza aceitável a localização e a intensidade destes sistemas para prazos de previsão superiores.Em particul ar, nos últimos dias, a previsão da localização desta depressão sugere que esta irá deslocar-se para leste, afetando a zona do Atlântico a sul dos Açores.

As previsões dos diversos modelos numéricos de previsão têm apresentado soluções bastante distintas em termos de posicionamento do centro da depressão. Em particular, para o fim desta semana, algumas previsões sugerem uma localização na área da Madeira/Canárias, enquanto outras sugerem o rápido deslocamento para nordeste, com passagem pela área entre os Açores e a Península Ibérica.

Em particular, a previsão mais recente do modelo determinista do ECMWF prevê um cenário no qual a depressão atinge de forma direta o território do Continente no dia 14, domingo, tendo este resultado uma probabilidade de ocorrência inferior a 10% (ou seja, menos de 5 previsões num total de 50 previsões), o que corresponde a um cenário com uma probabilidade muita baixa.

O IPMA continuará a acompanhar a evolução da tempestade tropical Leslie e atualizará os seus comunicados, previsões e avisos meteorológicos, perante a evolução das previsões e tendo em consideração a probabilidade de ocorrência de cada cenário.


Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritivahttp://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

Seg, 08 Out 2018 17:15:21

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## criz0r (8 Out 2018 às 18:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Há coincidências daquelas que nos deixa completamente a pensar que se alguma vez na vida iremos ver outra igual! A medida que as horas vão passando , e depois da última actualização da NHC o fantasma Ophélia está cada vez mais presente , a tempestade Leslie irá tornar.se Furacão na quinta-feira ,e irá passar perto da nossa costa , ou quiçá um pouco mais que isso entre os dias 13 e 14 de Outubro!   Quando dia 15 faz precisamente um ano em que a dita Ophélia ,que só nós deixou más memórias e passou perto da nossa costa!



Estava aqui a analisar os modelos e pensei precisamente isso. Se se vierem a confirmar algumas previsões, é um trajecto exactamente igual ao Ophelia com a atenuante de estar ainda longe de um Major de Cat.3. No entanto, quem não acredita em coincidências...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Out 2018 às 18:59)

Snifa disse:


> *Tempestade Tropical Leslie*
> (...) As previsões dos diversos modelos numéricos de previsão têm apresentado soluções bastante distintas em termos de posicionamento do centro da depressão. Em particular, para o fim desta semana, algumas previsões sugerem uma localização na área da Madeira/Canárias, enquanto outras sugerem o rápido deslocamento para nordeste, com passagem pela área entre os Açores e a Península Ibérica.
> 
> Em particular, a previsão mais recente do modelo determinista do ECMWF prevê um cenário no qual a depressão atinge de forma direta o território do Continente no dia 14, domingo, tendo este resultado uma probabilidade de ocorrência inferior a 10% (ou seja, menos de 5 previsões num total de 50 previsões), o que corresponde a um cenário com uma probabilidade muita baixa.(...)



Destaco os dois parágrafos acima que resumem em oito linhas tudo o que se pode esperar da (in)evolução da Leslie; a probabilidade de atingir território do continente é cerca de* dez vezes menos* que a probabilidade de não atingir o território do continente. Quanto aos arquipélagos, a probabilidade de atingir directamente qualquer ilha deverá ser ainda mais ínfima. Isto tudo se entretanto não se dissipar antes... Mapas, cartas, prognósticos, etc, meras suposições.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 19:09)

criz0r disse:


> Estava aqui a analisar os modelos e pensei precisamente isso. Se se vierem a confirmar algumas previsões, é um trajecto exactamente igual ao Ophelia com a atenuante de estar ainda longe de um Major de Cat.3. No entanto, quem não acredita em coincidências...



Pode.se não acreditar, mas que elas existem, existem!  É esperar para ver, e que desta vez traga algo de bom


----------



## Thomar (8 Out 2018 às 20:03)

Ainda muita indefinição nos modelos, agora o modelo europeu prevê um(a) Leslie mais fraco e sobre o Arquipélago da Madeira. 
Isto ainda vai dar muita volta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2018 às 20:11)

Oh Leslie, meu amor, minha loucura e minha paixão descabelada vem até ao Algarve, passar umas férias.  Toda a gente vem ao Algarve passar férias só estas "bifas" (Leslie e Ophelia) é que não sabem o que é bom.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 20:12)

A saída desta run não deu em nada. Cada cenário bem diferente de outros. .. Um para a madeira outro aponta para o norte de Portugal e outros apontam para ficar perdido no meio do oceano.
Referia me obviamente a Leslie. Não me parece que seja amanhã que seja definido.


----------



## Hawk (8 Out 2018 às 20:19)

Impressionante a disparidade entre modelos a poucos dias da passagem do Leslie por esta zona do Atlântico (se é que vai passar sequer).

 De qualquer forma, mesmo que fraca, é perfeitamente dispensável a passagem em águas madeirenses. Daqui a nada faz 3 semanas que a Leslie anda pelo Atlântico, não é aconselhável que o seu primeiro encontro com terra seja uma parede chamada Madeira com altitude média acima dos 1000 metros. Qualquer banda mais activa poderia provocar problemas.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2018 às 20:46)

Se calhar por agora o melhor é mesmo ignorar as saídas operacionais a mais de 96/120h.







O problema do IFS continua a ser o mesmo  dificuldades em modelar consistentemente a interação da Leslie com o cavado a norte. No EPS a 120h há membros em que o ciclone está a este dos Açores e outros em que o Leslie está muito a sul.






Vá, a ver se nas próximas 24-36 horas volta a haver consenso em todos os modelos globais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 20:56)

Com tanta indefinição ainda vem parar ao Sul de portugal


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 21:06)

Se a Leslie interagir com o cavado devidamente vem para a noroeste de Portugal caso contrário abranda é pode mesmo se dissipar ao largo da madeira


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2018 às 21:57)

Aviso 50:



> The forecast becomes a nightmare at long range, however, with very little agreement on whether Leslie is accelerated ahead of the trough, like the latest FV3GFS, or gets left behind again, like the ECMWF. These differences result in a 1200 mile spread of the historically reliable models by day 5, resulting in a very low confidence forecast. The bulk of the guidance is now indicating that the "left behind" option is becoming more likely, but continuity dictates making forecast changes in smaller chunks.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2018 às 22:33)

Complementando a publicação anterior, e em outras palavras, é cada vez mais provável que o ciclone vá parar às redondezas da Madeira [invalidando a previsão do (FV3)GFS].

Para diversificar, aqui deixo o MOGREPS (_ensemble_ do UKMet)...






... e o ensemble do IM canadiano (saídas das 12z).


----------



## rokleon (8 Out 2018 às 23:27)

Thomar disse:


> Ainda muita indefinição nos modelos, agora o modelo europeu prevê um(a) Leslie mais fraco e sobre o Arquipélago da Madeira.
> Isto ainda vai dar muita volta.


Quase um "tiro" certeiro do pequeno centro de baixa pressão na ilha da Madeira!!! (no modelo)


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2018 às 23:49)

Snifa disse:


> *Tempestade Tropical Leslie*
> 
> Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2018-10-08 17:15 e 2018-10-14 20:00
> 
> ...



Bom comunicado da parte do IPMA, informativo e educativo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2018 às 01:16)

NHC insiste neste cenário  





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (9 Out 2018 às 08:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> NHC insiste neste cenário
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Já mudou. Paciência é o que devemos ter agora ao mesmo tempo que ficamos de alerta para o que der e vier.*


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 09:07)

Por esta altura o CT Leslie está a terminar um 8 extremamente mal feito:






Previsões dos modelos globais e de furacões num outro mapa (6z):






Mesmos modelos, agora na intensidade (até 120h; escala no canto inferior direito):






Pelo aviso 51 há 8% de probabilidade da ocorrência de ventos de TT em PDL na 6ª. Em relação a isto


----------



## hfernandes (9 Out 2018 às 09:56)

A saída das 00UTC do GFS com grande divergência... diz-nos que o Leslie puxa o travão de mão e dá meia volta, de novo para Oeste... Vamos lá ver a próxima saída...


----------



## Hawk (9 Out 2018 às 13:24)

O NHC ainda estima a Leslie com força de furacão já relativamente perto da Madeira


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 15:57)

Recomendável não ligar muito ao gráfico.

Da discussão do aviso 53:






---


----------



## João Pedro (9 Out 2018 às 16:21)

Orion disse:


> Recomendável não ligar muito ao gráfico.
> 
> Da discussão do aviso 53:
> 
> ...


A minha conclusão relativamente ao aviso 53 é que a Leslie, depois de um longo cruzeiro pelo Atlântico, ainda não decidiu se vai passar o resto das férias em Marrocos, Portugal ou Escócia... e com isto vai fintando todos aqueles que lhe vão no encalço, que vão ficando a ver navios...


----------



## hfernandes (9 Out 2018 às 16:33)

João Pedro disse:


> A minha conclusão relativamente ao aviso 53 é que a Leslie, depois de um longo cruzeiro pelo Atlântico, ainda não decidiu se vai passar o resto das férias em Marrocos, Portugal ou Escócia... e com isto vai fintando todos aqueles que lhe vão no encalço, que vão ficando a ver navios...



E com tanta indecisão, parece estar a fazer pontaria para a Madeira, pelo menos está a ser a média dos modelos. Esperemos que o menino Leslie se lembre que o 'lugar' das férias dos furacões é lá nas Caraíbas e volte para trás...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2018 às 17:16)

Cinza disse:


> *Já mudou. Paciência é o que devemos ter agora ao mesmo tempo que ficamos de alerta para o que der e vier.*




Uma menina muito indecisa,  é o que é esta menina  Contudo parece-me que ela vai preferir um destino mais a Sul  Aguardemos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2018 às 17:19)

hfernandes disse:


> E com tanta indecisão, parece estar a fazer pontaria para a Madeira, pelo menos está a ser a média dos modelos. Esperemos que o menino Leslie se lembre que o 'lugar' das férias dos furacões é lá nas Caraíbas e volte para trás...



Leslie é menina não é menino. 

A Leslie apaixonou-se por algum atum ou tubarão a sul dos Açores, a coitada deixa o seu amor para trás, chega à Madeira e volta para trás, para ver o seu grande amor. 

Não tenho qualquer dúvida, se isto fosse uma Itália ou uma Grécia chegava cá, mas é Portugal, um país que as tempestades geralmente não gostam.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2018 às 17:40)

hfernandes disse:


> Leslie se lembre que o 'lugar' das férias dos furacões é lá nas Caraíbas e volte para trás...





algarvio1980 disse:


> coitada deixa o seu amor para trás, chega à Madeira e volta para trás, para ver o seu grande amor.



É exactamente isso que o GFS prevê na run que está a sair 








Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Uma menina muito indecisa, é o que é esta menina



É mesmo caso para dizer "A menina dança, descansa ou tem par?"


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2018 às 17:55)

Esta saída do GFS é mesmo uma utopia. A Leslie vai na crista da onda (AA) tenham calma que anda a dançar com o AA (maldito). 

@Dias Miguel , a Leslie é brincalhona, esta mulher consegue colocar toda a gente apaixonada por ela e dá cabo de qualquer modelo computacional e deve colocar a cabeça de muitos meteorologistas á roda.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 17:57)

Trajeto do Leslie (maior) vs Joyce


----------



## Hawk (9 Out 2018 às 18:08)

Se aquela curva para reiniciar movimento para Oeste se verificar mesmo, tem potencial para entrar no top nas tempestades mais duradouras do Atlântico. Para já, parece que se a Leslie vai chegar a território português será lá para Novembro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2018 às 18:21)

Desta vez, uma novidade, a Leslie vai para a Islândia, coitadinha vai ter frio.


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2018 às 20:52)

Na saída das 12h do ECMWF, a Leslie passa no Arquipélago da Madeira na madrugada de domingo, com acumulados significativos de domingo a segunda.
Mas ainda faltam 4 dias e isto ainda vai mudar.


----------



## Hawk (9 Out 2018 às 21:48)

Seria uma situação muito adversa. Vamos ver o que dizem os modelos nas próximas 24h, se amanhã à noite o ECM continuar a previr esse cenário julgo que o IPMA irá emitir um comunicado. Mas compreendo a reticência quando os dois principais modelos apresentam cenários tão díspares.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 21:49)

Novamente, não liguem muito ao gráfico do aviso 54 e ainda menos às saídas operacionais.



> Beyond day 2, there is particularly low confidence in the intensity forecast since the track of Leslie is highly uncertain, and the NHC forecast essentially follows the intensity consensus. It is likely that the farther south and west Leslie remains, the stronger it will be.
> 
> Unfortunately the track forecast has not become any clearer. Recent GFS and ECMWF ensemble forecasts still indicate that a range of possibilities exist, from Leslie becoming extratropical and heading toward the extreme northeast Atlantic, to Leslie turning back west in a few days and persisting as a tropical cyclone. No large changes were made to the track forecast at this time, since I see no reason to commit to a new solution at this time. The NHC forecast is close to HCCA at all forecast hours, but confidence is low to say the least.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 22:18)

Tropical Storm Leslie
5:00 PM AST Tue Oct 9
Location: 30.3°N 43.0°W
Moving: SSE at 12 mph
Min pressure: 983 mb
Max sustained: 70 mph


----------



## rokleon (10 Out 2018 às 08:37)

Últimos ensembles GFS e ECMWF. O modelo europeu bem mais atrasado na saída (ontem meio-dia).

---
Leslie evoluiu para cat. 1 (informação em https://www.nhc.noaa.gov )

Aviso 55 (NHC):


> SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...29.5N 42.6W
> ABOUT 1070 MI...1720 KM WSW OF THE AZORES
> ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Out 2018 às 08:40)

De acordo com os modelos vai perder a maior parte da intensidade antes de se aproximar da madeira e nem deverá atingir a madeira só curvar para sul.


----------



## Thomar (10 Out 2018 às 08:43)

Bom dia!
Hoje já parece existir algum consenso entre o GFS e o ECM, e o actual Furacão Leslie de categoria 1, dirige-se para a Madeira mas ao chegar lá perto faz uma volta de 180 graus e volta para oeste em direcção da América.


_BULLETIN
Hurricane Leslie Advisory Number 55
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132018
1100 PM AST Tue Oct 09 2018

*...EVERLASTING LESLIE BECOMES A HURRICANE AGAIN...*_

_SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...29.5N 42.6W
ABOUT 1070 MI...1720 KM WSW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...75 MPH...120 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...SSE OR 160 DEGREES AT 9 MPH...15 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...981 MB...28.97 INCHES_


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 08:59)

Novo dia, mesma coisa. É da curva 



> The hurricane should continue to lose latitude for a day or so then get accelerated east-northeastward by a mid-latitude trough until Friday. After that time, there is a ginormous spread in the model ensembles with Leslie's final destination ranging from Ireland all the way to missing the trough and turning around to the southwest due to a building eastern Atlantic subtropical ridge.
> 
> Compared to 12 hours ago, more of the ensemble members are showing Leslie getting left behind, which is also reflected in the latest deterministic runs as well. Something tells me that Leslie has at least one more trick up its sleeve, so the official forecast shows this trend, but is very low confidence.



O ciclone deve começar a deslocar-se para nordeste na próxima madrugada.

Em relação à Madeira, é preferível esperar pela completação da curva para mais certezas. Esperançosamente amanhã haverá o dito consenso no trajeto. Já a previsão da intensidade pode ser um bocado mais volátil.


----------



## hfernandes (10 Out 2018 às 11:12)

Bom presságio, a concordância do ECM com o GFS. Grande travagem em intensidade e na meia volta na aproximação à Madeira, nesta ultima saída do ECM. Ainda faltam 3/4 dias para respirar com alívio...



Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> Hoje já parece existir algum consenso entre o GFS e o ECM, e o actual Furacão Leslie de categoria 1, dirige-se para a Madeira mas ao chegar lá perto faz uma volta de 180 graus e volta para oeste em direcção da América.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2018 às 12:42)

Boa tarde.

Boa notícia a previsão de enfraquecer e não afectar directamente território nacional.
No entanto ainda tenho uma leve "pulguinha" aqui na cabeça.
A corrente de jacto curvará junto ao continente no fim de semana.





A minha dúvida prende-se precisamente com esta curvatura da corrente, e se este forçamento não "puxará" consigo esta tempestade? A probabilidade é baixa, mas parece-me existir esta hipótese, ainda que afastada...


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 18:26)

O círculo cinzento assinala a posição aproximada do CT Leslie às 15z de hoje vs o trajeto do Ophelia.






Se o Leslie estivesse mais a norte/nordeste até se poderia verificar um trajeto semelhante.


----------



## Hawk (10 Out 2018 às 21:22)

Para mais tarde recordar:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Out 2018 às 21:50)

Nem vai fazer cócegas no arquipélago Sá Madeira.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2018 às 22:31)

Mais uma prova que temos o pior clima do mundo .. nem da pica isto assim... vamos continuar com AA a travar praticamente tudo salvo 2 frentes meio mortas


----------



## Fada (10 Out 2018 às 22:55)

miguel disse:


> Mais uma prova que temos o pior clima do mundo .. nem da pica isto assim... vamos continuar com AA a travar praticamente tudo salvo 2 frentes meio mortas



O pior???
Diz antes o melhor!

Ou queres uma desgraça como a que aconteceu nas Canárias?

Se calhar estás num ponto alto e seguro, mas da minha casa estou neste momento a ouvir a as ondas a arrebentar não tinha piada se as coisas corressem mal!
Ou és daqueles que têm orgasmos com a desgraça alheia?


----------



## Hawk (10 Out 2018 às 23:00)

E eis que o GFS 18z volta a mandar a Leslie direitinha à PI...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2018 às 23:14)

Durante a vida da Leslie, todos já tiveram a sua saída, com a Leslie na nossa porta, ela já apareceu nos Açores, na Madeira, no Algarve, em Lisboa e agora parece no Norte. 

Leslie baralhou novamente as cartas e sai mais uma rodada.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (10 Out 2018 às 23:25)

*Estamos a falar de um fenómeno a curto prazo (72h), isto não é brincadeira!! 

Leslie, Leslie, nós gostamos muito de chuva, mas não é inundações, não é furacões, não é rajadas de levantar os telhados, nada disso!





*
*Perigoso, muito perigoso....*


----------



## Marco pires (10 Out 2018 às 23:34)

não consigo compreender qual a dificuldade que os modelos estão a ter.
creio que nunca vi tanta indefinição nas projecções da rota de um furacão/TT como com a Leslie, impressionante.

para os mais entendidos, qual é ao momento o cenário mais plausível?

curva e volta para trás, passa no continente, passa na madeira e vai para sul, passa a sul do continente, etc?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Out 2018 às 23:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Durante a vida da Leslie, todos já tiveram a sua saída, com a Leslie na nossa porta, ela já apareceu nos Açores, na Madeira, no Algarve, em Lisboa e agora parece no Norte.
> 
> Leslie baralhou novamente as cartas e sai mais uma rodada.



Uma maluca é o que ela é  






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 23:36)

Fim da curva e o CT vai-se deslocar para nordeste.

Agora é esperar pelos _ensembles_ das 00z


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 23:41)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Estamos a falar de um fenómeno a curto prazo (72h), isto não é brincadeira!!
> 
> Leslie, Leslie, nós gostamos muito de chuva, mas não é inundações, não é furacões, não é rajadas de levantar os telhados, nada disso!
> 
> ...



Não vale porque estás sempre a escolher o GFS/GFS(P) que manda a Leslie para o continente


----------



## pe5cinco5 (10 Out 2018 às 23:45)

Orion disse:


> Não vale porque estás sempre a escolher o GFS/GFS(P) que manda a Leslie para o continente



O outro aliado muito importante é o ECM, temos de esperar pela próxima run.

Se o ECM também for como o GFS, bem,  é melhor nem pensar, estabilidade é bom, não é o que a Leslie faz se vier para o continente.


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2018 às 23:50)

Marco pires disse:


> para os mais entendidos, qual é ao momento o cenário mais plausível?
> 
> curva e volta para trás, passa no continente, passa na madeira e vai para sul, passa a sul do continente, etc?









O _ensemble_ do GFS é o mais disperso, daí que a saída operacional (comparar a 12z com a 18z) já tenha mostrado um pouco de tudo.

O cenário mais provável neste momento é o que aparece no gráfico do NHC mas a confiança é reduzida.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 00:21)

Se o GFS fosse como o IFS disponível ao público em geral (2 saídas diárias e sem modelo paralelo) continuava tudo a assumir que o ciclone ia passar ao largo da Madeira.

Ser a saída mais recente não quer necessariamente dizer que é a mais correta (especialmente no que concerne a CTs).

Novamente, _ensembles_ das 00z


----------



## pe5cinco5 (11 Out 2018 às 00:26)

*Afinal o GFSP (Paralelo) já empurra a Leslie para o Oeste de França, ao contrário do GFS:*






Ainda assim, não deixa de passar por Portugal. Mas isto é apenas a previsão pelo GFS(P).


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2018 às 04:31)

O NHC tem confiança nula na sua própria previsão... "Obviously this is a zero-confidence forecast tonight." 

Estas situações são realmente empolgantes. 

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2018/al13/al132018.discus.059.shtml?


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 08:27)

StormRic disse:


> O NHC tem confiança nula na sua própria previsão... "Obviously this is a zero-confidence forecast tonight."



Não admira quando se olha para as previsões das 00z. Felizmente melhorou bastante às 6z:






E o mais engraçado do aviso é mesmo isto 



> I clearly drew the small straw in having to make Leslie's forecast tonight because this situation is resulting in one of the largest guidance spreads I have seen, about 1000 miles on day 3 and over 2000 miles at day 5.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 08:50)

Orion disse:


> Novamente, _ensembles_ das 00z -



Se calhar será às 12z 






Bem mais consensual o GEFS no trajeto e, em geral, mostra intensidades inferiores do que o EPS. Em teoria, o (CT) Leslie deve continuar a ser uma TT moderada a forte daqui a 72h.

O ciclone tem um campo de ventos de dimensões consideráveis. Mesmo que o CT Leslie não chegue muito perto da Madeira, é possível que a ilha fique dentro do alcance dos ventos com força de TT (34 nós - linha vermelha/2ª imagem):











A ondulação também poderá estar desagradável:


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2018 às 10:27)

StormRic disse:


> O NHC tem confiança nula na sua própria previsão... "Obviously this is a zero-confidence forecast tonight."
> 
> Estas situações são realmente empolgantes.
> 
> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2018/al13/al132018.discus.059.shtml?



Isto é o que a meteorologia tem de fascinante, volta e meia lá aparece uma situação rara e os modelos não a conseguem enquadrar devidamente.


----------



## Intruso (11 Out 2018 às 10:55)

Não sei se já viram mas o IPMA continua a não fazer qualquer comunicado operacional acerca do Furacão Leslie. Fez o primeiro do seguimento, desde aí mais nada. Sinceramente e com os modelos cada vez mais a apontar para os tais 5% de possibilidade de atingir aqui o nosso país em cheio, já se devia estar a prevenir a situação. O que é certo é que ainda hoje choveu e não vejo ninguém preocupado com a proteção civil em geral da população (não vou enumerar as situações porque são tantas que enchia o resto da página).
No ano passado foi o Ophelia que cá passou ao largo e trouxe vento e calor em demasiado. Como se viu tudo falhou. Este ano vai ser a chuva e o vento com o Leslie e pelo que vejo tudo vai falhar também. Enfim. Triste sina a do nosso país.

Já agora amanhã é sábado e os trabalhadores municipais estão todos em casa, já para não falar dos responsáveis da protecção civil municipal.


----------



## Hawk (11 Out 2018 às 11:11)

O comunicado de dia 8 foi muito informativo, mas concordo que 72 horas é um "cone de silêncio" muito grande mesmo tendo em conta todas as contigências que temos debatido aqui sobre esta tempestade. Julgo que o IPMA deveria emitir um comunicado a explicar ao público em geral que apesar do enorme grau de incerteza, uma avaliação probabilidade / risco leva a emitir um alerta para as autoridades a título preventivo. Isso seria, a meu ver, muito mais credível do que estar a lançar avisos em cima da hora. O último cone do NHC...tempestade com força de furacão a uns míseros 300 km da Madeira.


----------



## RMira (11 Out 2018 às 11:57)

Boas, a última saída do Arpege e do NAVGEM são qualquer coisa... há para todos os gostos.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Out 2018 às 11:58)

Intruso disse:


> Não sei se já viram mas o IPMA continua a não fazer qualquer comunicado operacional acerca do Furacão Leslie. Fez o primeiro do seguimento, desde aí mais nada. Sinceramente e com os modelos cada vez mais a apontar para os tais 5% de possibilidade de atingir aqui o nosso país em cheio, já se devia estar a prevenir a situação. O que é certo é que ainda hoje choveu e não vejo ninguém preocupado com a proteção civil em geral da população (não vou enumerar as situações porque são tantas que enchia o resto da página).
> No ano passado foi o Ophelia que cá passou ao largo e trouxe vento e calor em demasiado. Como se viu tudo falhou. Este ano vai ser a chuva e o vento com o Leslie e pelo que vejo tudo vai falhar também. Enfim. Triste sina a do nosso país.
> 
> Já agora amanhã é sábado e os trabalhadores municipais estão todos em casa, já para não falar dos responsáveis da protecção civil municipal.



Como se percebe pelas últimas páginas, a Leslie está a ser muito difícil de modelar, está numa fronteira em que um ligeiro deslocamento inicial provoca enormes dispersões na trajectória mesmo a curto prazo. E nada indica que vai acertar em cheio PT continental, essa probabilidade (que ainda existe) situa-se abaixo dos 5/10%. Seria no mínimo irresponsável andar a emitir avisos meteorológicos para uma situação que muito provavelmente nem vai ocorrer. 

Para a Madeira a situação é outra, embora ainda com alguma incerteza.


----------



## Intruso (11 Out 2018 às 12:15)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Como se percebe pelas últimas páginas, a Leslie está a ser muito difícil de modelar, está numa fronteira em que um ligeiro deslocamento inicial provoca enormes dispersões na trajectória mesmo a curto prazo. E nada indica que vai acertar em cheio PT continental, essa probabilidade (que ainda existe) situa-se abaixo dos 5/10%. Seria no mínimo irresponsável andar a emitir avisos meteorológicos para uma situação que muito provavelmente nem vai ocorrer.
> 
> Para a Madeira a situação é outra, embora ainda com alguma incerteza.


Eu não disse para emitir avisos. Disse sim para fazer comunicados do seguimento e para fazer recomendações para ser efectuada prevenção.
Mas tudo bem, está tudo bem assim.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2018 às 12:50)

Intruso disse:


> Eu não disse para emitir avisos. Disse sim para fazer comunicados do seguimento e para fazer recomendações para ser efectuada prevenção.
> Mas tudo bem, está tudo bem assim.



É exactamente o que o IPMA está a fazer; está até escrito no título do comunicado: _Comunicado válido entre _2018-10-08 17:15:00 e *2018-10-14 *20:00:00


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 12:56)

A menina de volta a Lisboa, desta vez a boleia do Arpege


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 12:59)

Pela observação aos modelos neste o mais provável será a curva para sul antes ou após a madeira já com a Leslie bastante debilitada. Diversas frentes deixam mais precipitação do que a Leslie na madeira. Mas caso a Leslie não se debilitar e apesar de bem pequena poderá deixar acumulados muito significativos nas zonas montanhosas. O menos provável nesta altura será que venha para o continente


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Out 2018 às 13:09)

Intruso disse:


> Não sei se já viram mas o IPMA continua a não fazer qualquer comunicado operacional acerca do Furacão Leslie. Fez o primeiro do seguimento, desde aí mais nada. Sinceramente e com os modelos cada vez mais a apontar para os tais 5% de possibilidade de atingir aqui o nosso país em cheio, já se devia estar a prevenir a situação. O que é certo é que ainda hoje choveu e não vejo ninguém preocupado com a proteção civil em geral da população (não vou enumerar as situações porque são tantas que enchia o resto da página).
> No ano passado foi o Ophelia que cá passou ao largo e trouxe vento e calor em demasiado. Como se viu tudo falhou. Este ano vai ser a chuva e o vento com o Leslie e pelo que vejo tudo vai falhar também. Enfim. Triste sina a do nosso país.
> 
> Já agora amanhã é sábado e os trabalhadores municipais estão todos em casa, já para não falar dos responsáveis da protecção civil municipal.


Na minha opinião o ipma está a ter a atitude correta de modo a evitar alarmismos sobre algo que dificilmente acontecerá. Senão já andava aí a comunicação social a falar que íamos ser afetados por furacões/tufões/trombas etc, como de costume.


----------



## Intruso (11 Out 2018 às 13:17)

Gerofil disse:


> É exactamente o que o IPMA está a fazer; está até escrito no título do comunicado: _Comunicado válido entre _2018-10-08 17:15:00 e *2018-10-14 *20:00:00


Esse comunicado é de dia 9 de Outubro. Está no final do comunicado. Vamos a dia 11 de Outubro, portanto passaram dois dias, sendo que já há desenvolvimentos. Já não deveria haver atualizações?
Devo ser eu que estou a pensar mal então. 
Como disse acima e cintado "Mas tudo bem, está tudo bem assim."


----------



## pe5cinco5 (11 Out 2018 às 13:21)

Eu até concordo que o IPMA não lance, para já, avisos ou notas preventivas.

O problema aqui não é o IPMA, que até geralmente fazem bons trabalhos, *mas sim a comunicação social* que se aproveita de palavras baratas e leves para as "transformar" em algo pesado e preocupante, criando trabalhos desnecessários.

Já sabemos o que é a comunicação social, nem os dedos da minha mão consegue contar os exageros/enganos que já fizeram à população nos últimos anos.

Agora, se houver certeza com maior probabilidade que tal fenómeno irá acontecer, aí sim, deve-se avisar a população.


----------



## Intruso (11 Out 2018 às 13:23)

c0ldPT disse:


> Na minha opinião o ipma está a ter a atitude correta de modo a evitar alarmismos sobre algo que dificilmente acontecerá. Senão já andava aí a comunicação social a falar que íamos ser afetados por furacões/tufões/trombas etc, como de costume.


Não concordo. Foi esta inércia que levou à catástrofe do ano passado. Não custa nada prevenir.
O Furacão Leslie até pode ir dar uma volta novamente ao Atlântico, ou então não. Custa alguma coisa alertar as autoridades competentes da possibilidade de tal acontecer?
Eu falo como agente de proteção civil, que acumulado com muitas outras funções, também acumulo. Ainda nem um sequer memorando de alerta para o que pode, ressalvo, PODE acontecer há. Não há nada. Uma linha de atuação, algo a que se pode recorrer em caso de catástrofe. Ou acham que se faz tudo de um momento para o outro? Não se faz, todos sabemos disso.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (11 Out 2018 às 13:37)

*GFS(P) a afastar a Leslie para Oeste de Marrocos

Run das 6h






*
O ECM, na run das 00h a Leslie fica *em cima da Madeira*, desfazendo-se após trespassar o arquipélago*:






*

Desta vez, se a Leslie ficar a Oeste de Marrocos, os efeitos são baixos ou praticamente nulos a Portugal, no que diz respeito ao vento. Apenas teria alguma intensidade no Litoral Oeste:






Quanto à precipitação, ainda iria trazer alguma, mas apenas para o Norte e Centro de Portugal:








Enfim, a curto prazo, tudo é possível.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2018 às 13:48)

Pessoalmente, sempre fui entusiasta e curioso acerca do cosmos, talvez por causa de um grande senhor do conhecimento que influenciou positivamente a minha geração. É claro que falo de Carl Sagan. Recordo muitas coisas desse então e a interacção entre galáxias tem vindo à minha memória por causa da Leslie.
É verdade que a atmosfera e o universo regem-se por diferentes regras e princípios, mas cada vez que vejo os modelos, é a analogia de interacção das galáxias e dos sistemas depressionários que observo na evolução. Posso estar a dizer uma grande barbaridade, mas gostava de deixar a minha opinião:
Observem a evolução no seguinte GIF da última run do GFS:




O início da interacção entre a Leslie e a superfície frontal da depressão que está ao largo das costas da Irlanda irá ocorrer durante a próxima madrugada, fazendo que a Leslie ganhe velocidade. Com o avançar das horas, parece haver uma transferência de ar tropical da Leslie para a linha de instabilidade, originando o incremento das precipitações desde os Açores até à Grã-Bretanha (quase como uma linha recta de precipitações mais fortes entre os 5 e os 8 mm/hora). Simultaneamente, a Leslie parece "perder gás" quando, na aproximação para a Península, a ligação perde-se dada à transferência de energia para a depressão que irá formar-se no norte da Escócia.
Creio que, na intensidade e na concretização desta interacção entre a Leslie e a superfície frontal fria, reside a incerteza generalizada na previsão nos próximos dias. Acredito que amanhã, após o estabelecimento ou não desta ligação, poderão os entendidos pronunciar-se adequadamente e prever a evolução da Leslie.
Nota: a previsão para o grupo Oriental dos Açores para dentro de 36 horas parece, segundo o GFS e esta run, bastante chuvosa. Com a orografia de S. Miguel, creio que haverá bastante precipitação num período curto de tempo.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (11 Out 2018 às 13:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pessoalmente, sempre fui entusiasta e curioso acerca do cosmos, talvez por causa de um grande senhor do conhecimento que influenciou positivamente a minha geração. É claro que falo de Carl Sagan. Recordo muitas coisas desse então e a interacção entre galáxias tem vindo à minha memória por causa da Leslie.
> É verdade que a atmosfera e o universo regem-se por diferentes regras e princípios, mas cada vez que vejo os modelos, é a analogia de interacção das galáxias e dos sistemas depressionários que observo na evolução. Posso estar a dizer uma grande barbaridade, mas gostava de deixar a minha opinião:
> Observem a evolução no seguinte GIF da última run do GFS:
> 
> ...



Então a *Depressão no Norte da Escócia* irá, literalmente, tirar precipitação para o nosso país? 

Se assim o for, por um lado até é bom, pois não deixa a Leslie entrar em Portugal. Mas se tira a chuva que estava prevista, menos bom.


----------



## RMira (11 Out 2018 às 14:38)

A meu ver a chave está a 36h. Depende da posição em latitude da Leslie às 36h...mais acima virá para Portugal, mais abaixo poderá ir em direção a Marrocos, Madeira ou curvar de volta para o Atlântico. Amanhã de manhã penso que já haverá mais indícios do que poderemos esperar.


----------



## AMFC (11 Out 2018 às 16:05)

Aumentam as hipóteses de seguir rumo em direção à  europa

Hurricane Leslie Discussion Number 61
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132018
1100 AM AST Thu Oct 11 2018

For days now, it has been clear that Leslie will accelerate
east-northeastward on the south side of a mid-latitude trough
moving across the North Atlantic. That acceleration is well underway
now, and the initial motion estimate is 060/14 kt. It has been
unclear, however, when (or if) Leslie could separate from this
trough and begin to drift southward over the eastern Atlantic. The
model spread has remarkably increased since yesterday, and nearly
*1/3 of the members of the most recent GFS and ECMWF ensemble runs no
longer forecast Leslie to separate from the trough at all, instead
showing the cyclone approaching western Europe as an extratropical
low*. Even the deterministic model spread has increased, and the
two NOAA regional hurricane models, the HWRF and HMON, are nearly
2300 miles apart at day 5. Through 48 h, the official track forecast
is very similar to the previous advisory, but it has been adjusted
eastward beyond that time, to bring it closer to the most recent
deterministic multi-model consensus. Confidence in the track
forecast is not high at 72 h and beyond, and it's possible that
large changes could still be required to future advisories.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2018 às 18:15)

Comunicado da AEMET sobre a Leslie, lançado hoje de tarde: http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20181011115359_p52tesp1.pdf

O comunicado do IPMA não é atualizado desde dia 9. Praticamente todos os modelos mostram, na run 12z a Leslie sobre a Madeira, falta saber se o ECM mantêm o mesmo que na saída 00z. Provavelmente aguardam por isso visto ser o modelo em que se baseiam.


----------



## clone (11 Out 2018 às 19:22)

Tempestade tropical deverá atingir o arquipélago da Madeira a partir de sábado


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2018 às 19:58)

Se as previsões se confirmarem, só espero que não ocorram problemas de maior na Madeira.

Todos sabemos as consequências desastrosas (e de má memoria) das chuvas intensas, potenciadas pela orografia da ilha, e consequentes enxurradas:




















Só espero que a prevenção esteja já em andamento, pois não falta assim tanto tempo.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 20:45)

Por onde começar?

Consenso no _ensemble_ das 12z? Negativo. Tudo na mesma.

Falta 1 hora e alguns minutos para o aviso 62. Do 61, mais do mesmo:



> The model spread has remarkably increased since yesterday, and nearly 1/3 of the members of the most recent GFS and ECMWF ensemble runs no longer forecast Leslie to separate from the trough at all, instead showing the cyclone approaching western Europe as an extratropical low. Even the deterministic model spread has increased, and the two NOAA regional hurricane models, the HWRF and HMON, are nearly 2300 miles apart at day 5. Through 48 h, the official track forecast is very similar to the previous advisory, but it has been adjusted eastward beyond that time, to bring it closer to the most recent deterministic multi-model consensus. Confidence in the track forecast is not high at 72 h and beyond, and it's possible that large changes could still be required to future advisories.



Em termos da intensidade, mantém-se o mesmo prognóstico  TT moderada a forte tendencialmente muito cisalhada.

Em termos de trajeto, infelizmente continua-se na mesma ignorância mas mesmo que o cone de incerteza inclua a Madeira (já acontece) vai ser preciso muita pontaria para que a zona convectiva passe por cima da ilha. O principal risco é o habitual  precipitação orográfica excessiva.

Felizmente há radar.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 20:51)

Compósito das 17:31z. O olho nos níveis baixos tem muito melhor aspeto que nos níveis altos.






Não é excitante estar incluído no cone de incerteza de um ciclone tropical com uma probabilidade bastante significativa de se ser diretamente afetado por um? Oportunidade quiçá única para alguns meteomalucos tugas *

*(é sarcasmo)


----------



## JTavares (11 Out 2018 às 20:58)

É normal os modelos não atinarem nas previsões? Ate mete dó tanta incerteza quando se fala na sofisticação atual dos modelos numéricos.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2018 às 21:03)

JTavares disse:


> É normal os modelos não atinarem nas previsões? Ate mete dó tanta incerteza quando se fala na sofisticação atual dos modelos numéricos.



Este tipo de fenómenos baralha muito as previsões dos modelos é normal,mas esta Leslie está a baralha - los ainda mais do que é costume.
A Leslie é lixada.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 21:11)

Alguns dos modelos (18z) do NHC num mapa de mais fácil visualização:


----------



## Fada (11 Out 2018 às 21:16)

Estamos a falar só de precipitação na Madeira ou há a possibilidade de temporal no mar com ondas fora do normal e ou subida do nível do mar? 
E se tal estiver previsto, não deveriam haver evacuações nas zonas costeiras?


----------



## Hawk (11 Out 2018 às 21:38)

Fada disse:


> Estamos a falar só de precipitação na Madeira ou há a possibilidade de temporal no mar com ondas fora do normal e ou subida do nível do mar?
> E se tal estiver previsto, não deveriam haver evacuações nas zonas costeiras?



Para já, os modelos mostram que a ondulação terá forte componente de Oeste, se fosse Sul ou sudoeste seria bem pior para zonas como a Madalena. De qualquer forma, quero acreditar que as autoridades estão melhor informadas que o público em geral. É um pouco estranho estarmos claramente dentro do cone do NHC e a 48h do que pode ser um evento relevante e ainda não haver qualquer comunicado oficial específico para a Madeira...


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 21:53)

Hawk disse:


> É um pouco estranho estarmos claramente dentro do cone do NHC e a 48h do que pode ser um evento relevante e ainda não haver qualquer comunicado oficial específico para a Madeira...



Do aviso 62:



> While the exact timing of this turn is still highly uncertain, the multi-model consensus brings Leslie near Madeira Island on Saturday as a tropical storm.
> The new official forecast shows a very similar track, and the *government of Portugal has issued a Tropical Storm Watch for that island*. While the exact path of Leslie is still uncertain, the cyclone is still expected to produce tropical storm conditions over a wide area through Saturday, and interests on Madeira should not focus on the exact track of Leslie.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 22:00)

Para se ter uma melhor noção do campo de ventos do CT (aviso 62):












A 48h, 55 nós de intensidade. Novamente, TT moderada a forte. É por causa da zona convectiva que a posição final do ciclone é muito importante mas o vento, a ondulação e a precipitação orográfica serão questões problemáticas.

Vai haver muito aviso vermelho e imagens de radar bastante incomuns para a região.

Para terminar, cá ficam os _ensembles_ das 12z:


----------



## RMira (11 Out 2018 às 22:02)

ARPEGE, COAMPS E NAVGEM quase sozinhos contra o mundo...


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 22:10)

> A previsão divulgada pelo NHC na tarde do dia 9 de outubro, indica que a tempestade tropical LESLIE deverá manter-se quase estacionária a sudoeste dos Açores até ao fim quarta-feira, deslocando-se depois para nordeste passando na região entre os Açores e a Madeira.





> A previsão mais recente do modelo determinista do ECMWF prevê um cenário no qual a depressão passa a norte da Madeira durante o dia 13 Sábado e atinge a costa de Marrocos ao fim do dia 14, Domingo. Este modelo indica que a probabilidade de a tempestade tropical LESLIE atingir o território nacional (Continente, Açores e Madeira) é inferior a 10% (ou seja, menos de 5 previsões num total de 50 previsões), o que corresponde a um cenário com uma probabilidade muito baixa.



A validade do comunicado (do IPMA) acaba no dia 14 às 20h.


----------



## clone (11 Out 2018 às 22:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:43)




----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2018 às 22:50)

Leslie anda cá ao papá.   

Por dia, existem 4 Leslies, a Leslie das 18 vem sempre para Portugal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Leslie anda cá ao papá.


Vê lá o que pedes, ainda te arrependes!


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2018 às 22:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vê lá o que pedes, ainda te arrependes!



Vai atingir Portugal?
Os modelos estão muito baralhados por causa da  Leslie


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 23:00)

António josé Sales disse:


> Vai atingir Portugal?
> Os modelos estão muito baralhados por causa da  Leslie


Ainda não há certeza de nada. Nesta saída passa pela Madeira e entra pelo Algarve... tudo é possível!


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2018 às 23:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda não há certeza de nada. Nesta saída passa pela Madeira e entra pelo Algarve... tudo é possível!


Obrigado.
Pois é esperar para ver.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 23:03)

A voltinha do costume, só que hoje de volta ao Algarve! já tinha saudades desta menina 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2018 às 23:05)

Quase a 48 horas e ainda não há certezas de nada. 




via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 23:05)




----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2018 às 23:07)

Mesmo assim, chove mais em Sevilha do que no Algarve. 

O olho percorre toda a costa algarvia (SagresVRSA), seria interessante, olhar para o céu e como será ver o olho da Leslie, será que tem olho azul, verde ou castanho, ai se tiveres olhos azuis fico rendido.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Quase a 48 horas e ainda não há certezas de nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De deixar qualquer homem com a cabeça a roda esta gaja pá 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitoreis (11 Out 2018 às 23:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vê lá o que pedes, ainda te arrependes!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (11 Out 2018 às 23:18)

A Leslie pode ser bonita, feia, maravilhosa, horrorosa,....

Mas exite aqui algo que eu digo que deve ser levado em conta, pelo menos é a minha perspetiva e acho que até costuma de acertar mais:

O *GFS(P)* costuma de ser mais certo do que o *GFS* em si.
Mas no caso da Leslie, nem sei qual dos dois o melhor.

Ontem a run das 18h do *GFS* punha a Leslie em cima de Portugal Continental, mas a mesma run do *GFS(P)* já colocava a Leslie no Oeste de França.

Hoje provavelmente poderá acontecer o mesmo, o *GFS* põe a Leslie no Sul de Portugal, o *GFS(P)* já levará outra trajetória.

O melhor é aguardar pela simultaneidade de modelos, *GFS+ECM* seria um boa previsão 

_____________________________________________________

Se a Leslie vier *ter a Portugal*, acho que não é grande motivo para ficar contente, isto porque:


A grande chuva provavelmente ficaria na Espanha (os nossos vizinhos iriam ficar contentes por ver as terras regadas), em Portugal apenas qualquer coisa;
Nós *iríamos sofrer* com fortes rajadas de vento, de arrancar telhados!!;
As ondas no nosso país iriam andar altas, muito altas, de alagar ruas e casas em zonas ribeirinhas!

São só umas palavras, mas chuva é bem vinda, desde que não seja com toda a força de uma tempestade.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 23:32)

Curioso que vem sempre para Portugal na run das 18h.
Na minha opinião ficará nas redondezas da Madeira até se dissipar na costa de Marrocos.


----------



## Marco pires (11 Out 2018 às 23:35)

será?


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2018 às 00:21)




----------



## clone (12 Out 2018 às 00:52)

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/a...artir-de-sabado#click=https://t.co/22CHEInmLd


----------



## Stormlover (12 Out 2018 às 03:24)

Marco pires disse:


> será?





Espero que sim, a brincar ahahaha, que faça esse trajeto mas mais fraquinha, só existe uma barreira dunar ate chegar ao sitio onde me encontro e tenho um inverno pela frente, não me apetece ficar já sem areia


----------



## Stormlover (12 Out 2018 às 04:24)

Aviso das 11pm ( hora dos EUA ) já mostra a Leslie a passar mais a norte da madeira e com a curva mais aproximada a Portugal continental, alem de que intensificou-se e esta no topo da categoria 1, talvez amanha possa mesmo ser cat 2 ... 
Não está mesmo de fora a hipótese de conseguir chegar ao continente, storm surge pode ser algo muito perigoso e é um fenómeno que cá raramente aconteceu!
Espero que o aviso das 5 AM aproxime-a ainda mais de Portugal continental, mas espero que não se intensifique mais, pois ficamos com uma janela mais pequena para que ela enfraqueça para valores que não causem devastação. Atualmente a 145 km/h de ventos sustentados e rajadas superiores é algo assustador ...


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2018 às 07:54)

Bom dia!
É à vontade do freguês: 

IPMA:







NHC:






ECM:






GFS:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2018 às 08:17)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> É à vontade do freguês:
> 
> IPMA:
> ...


Parece que a percentagem de probalidade terá efectivamente que aumentar um bocadinho! Até de um possível "cheirinho" a Michael não nos livramos 

















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 09:05)

Thomar disse:


> É à vontade do freguês:



Incluindo no nome. Furacão Leslei?

Falta menos de 1 hora para o aviso 64. Nele certamente estarão constantes mais queixas da incerteza pois os _ensembles_ continuam péssimos e mais desviados para leste (entre a Madeira e o continente). O caso não está melhor na mistela de modelos que o NHC usa:


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 09:35)

Não deixa de ser impressionante...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 09:42)

Na RTP1 o meteorologista acabou de admitir a possibilidade da tempestade tropical Leslie chegar ao sul do país na noite de Sábado para Domingo, mas também disse que ela pode fazer a tal curva na zona da Madeira...


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 09:43)

O Leslie ainda pode dar uma comparação porreira com o Vince de 2005


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 09:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não deixa de ser impressionante...


O GFS ainda é mais agressivo...


----------



## hurricane (12 Out 2018 às 09:53)

Nao deixa de ser interessante o que o GFS apresenta. Lisboa a ser afectada por um furacao!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 09:55)

hurricane disse:


> Nao deixa de ser interessante o que o GFS apresenta. Lisboa a ser afectada por um furacao!


Seria um enorme desastre! Não estamos minimamente preparados!


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 09:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O GFS ainda é mais agressivo...


Cada vez mais próxima  Alguém vai ficar de plantão?  Ou até ao final do dia já se saberá o seu destino?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Out 2018 às 09:58)

Que grande reviravolta! Neste momento ECMWF e GFS colocam a Leslie em PT continental. O ARPEGE que ontem estava quase sozinho, muito agressivo, desagravou imenso. Segundo os ensembles do GFS a probabilidade de atingir directamente o continente sobe de uns 10% para cerca de 50%. Ou seja, há muita incerteza ainda (inacreditável a 48 h do evento), mas já é uma possibilidade para levar em conta. A maioria dos membros do ensemble mete no entanto a Leslie a entrar pela Costa Algarvia, sugerindo no entanto que se tal acontecer deve chegar mais enfraquecido do que se entrar um pouco mais a norte, interagindo mais com a outra depressão Callum.

Tudo muito confuso ainda, mas sem dúvida que o panorama se alterou um pouco e o que parecia muito improvável tornou-se no mínimo possível. Uma TT em PT continental, com uma força ainda considerável (sem serem apenas restos moribundos com alguma chuvinha), seria algo talvez inédito.

Independentemente do desfecho (quer afecte mais a Madeira, continente, ou ambos), já é uma situação histórica na meteorologia em Portugal e para mais tarde recordar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 10:00)

E já agora o cenário da curva da tempestade Leslie na zona da Madeira. Um dos 3 cenários possíveis!


----------



## hurricane (12 Out 2018 às 10:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Seria um enorme desastre! Não estamos minimamente preparados!



Sim eu sei, obviamente que ninguem quer estragos. Mas nao consigo conter o meu bichinho de meteolouco nesta situacao.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 10:03)

Entretanto e do aviso 64 (acumulados nas zonas montanhosas podem ser superiores):



> RAINFALL: Leslie is expected to produce total rain accumulations of 1 to 4 inches across Madeira Island through Sunday. This could lead to flash flooding and mudslides in mountainous terrain.
> 
> SURF: Swells generated by Leslie will likely affect portions of the Azores, Madeira Island and the Canary Islands through Saturday and could reach the Atlantic coasts of Spain, Portugal, and Morocco over the weekend.



Furação ao largo da Madeira, visto pelo HWRF (com parte do núcleo exposto)






A discussão ainda não foi publicada.


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 10:03)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Que grande reviravolta! Neste momento ECMWF e GFS colocam a Leslie em PT continental. O ARPEGE que ontem estava quase sozinho, muito agressivo, desagravou imenso. Segundo os ensembles do GFS a probabilidade de atingir directamente o continente sobe de uns 10% para cerca de 50%. Ou seja, há muita incerteza ainda (inacreditável a 48 h do evento), mas já é uma possibilidade para levar em conta. A maioria dos membros do ensemble mete no entanto a Leslie a entrar pela Costa Algarvia, sugerindo no entanto que se tal acontecer deve chegar mais enfraquecido do que se entrar um pouco mais a norte, interagindo mais com a outra depressão Callum.
> 
> Tudo muito confuso ainda, mas sem dúvida que o panorama se alterou um pouco e o que parecia muito improvável tornou-se no mínimo possível. Uma TT em PT continental, com uma força ainda considerável (sem serem apenas restos moribundos com alguma chuvinha), seria algo talvez inédito.
> 
> Independentemente do desfecho (quer afecte mais a Madeira, continente, ou ambos), já é uma situação histórica na meteorologia em Portugal e para mais tarde recordar.


Desculpem a pergunta, existe algum site para saber o nome das depressões? Estava a ver pelo satélite parece que o furacão está a aglomerar-se com essa depressão que se estende até à Irlanda.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 10:06)

hurricane disse:


> Sim eu sei, obviamente que ninguem quer estragos. Mas nao consigo conter o meu bichinho de meteolouco nesta situacao.


Sim claro, nem eu pensei outra coisa. Infelizmente com as alterações climáticas o Atlântico tem a tendência para estar mais activo e as tempestades/furacões subirem para a nossa latitude.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 10:09)

hurricane disse:


> Sim eu sei, obviamente que ninguem quer estragos. Mas nao consigo conter o meu bichinho de meteolouco nesta situacao.


Sim claro, nem eu pensei outra coisa. Infelizmente com as alterações climáticas o Atlântico tem a tendência para estar mais activo e as tempestades/furacões subirem para a nossa latitude.


remember disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, existe algum site para saber o nome das depressões? Estava a ver pelo satélite parece que o furacão está a aglomerar-se com essa depressão que se estende até à Irlanda.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Essa tempestade chama-se Callum, agora onde se podem ver os nomes não sei...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 10:11)




----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 10:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim claro, nem eu pensei outra coisa. Infelizmente com as alterações climáticas o Atlântico tem a tendência para estar mais activo e as tempestades/furacões subirem para a nossa latitude.



Mais ou menos.

Os dados históricos no Atlântico Nordeste estão muito incompletos porque só há pouco tempo é que há satélites. Há certamente muito ciclone tropical que ocorreu que não está registado.

Ciclones tropicais em Portugal continental são certamente raros mas de vez em quando deve ter havido um ou outro bastante enfraquecido.



remember disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, existe algum site para saber o nome das depressões? Estava a ver pelo satélite parece que o furacão está a aglomerar-se com essa depressão que se estende até à Irlanda.



O nome Callum advém da lista de tempestades de inverno do MetOffice, porque o ciclone afetará o RU e a Irlanda  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/barometer/uk-storm-centre



luismeteo3 disse:


>



Mera sugestão para não promover pânico desnecessário: Não publicar toda e qualquer carta de modelo que mostre vento mais intenso. A informação mais relevante rapidamente fica perdida num mar de especulações.

---

Aviso 64. Resumo: Pouco sabemos.


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 10:17)

Orion disse:


> Mais ou menos.
> 
> Os dados históricos no Atlântico Nordeste estão muito incompletos porque só há pouco tempo é que há satélites. Há certamente muito ciclone tropical que ocorreu que não está registada.
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelas explicações @Orion e @luismeteo3

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Out 2018 às 10:18)

Bom dia, 

Entretanto o Windguru já tá a bombar!!







Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 10:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E já agora o cenário da curva da tempestade Leslie na zona da Madeira. Um dos 3 cenários possíveis!


O ICON também já mudou de opinião...


----------



## Intruso (12 Out 2018 às 10:48)

Bem como eu previa o Leslie cada vez está mais próximo de nós. O IPMA continua a não fazer qualquer comunicado para a forte hipótese de o furacão cá chegar. Da ANPC nada se ouve. Está tudo bem.


Como diz na música, está tudo bem, tudo aqui está bem também.


----------



## hurricane (12 Out 2018 às 10:57)

O GFS insiste no cenário. Vento muito forte mas a chuva está mais no mar. Parece-me quase certo o landfall na zona de Lisboa


----------



## kikofra (12 Out 2018 às 11:00)

Devem estar a espera que seja demasiado tarde, a menos que ja Se tenha avisado as proteccoes civis municipais e camaras, para pelo menos tratarem de medidas preventivas


----------



## srr (12 Out 2018 às 11:03)

A concretizar-se esta ultima tendência : teríamos ventos na ordem dos 120km ?  ou mais ?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2018 às 11:04)

O Gfs está  louco em termos de vento para cá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 11:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> O Gfs está  louco em termos de vento para cá.


Sim continua a manter a previsão, não mudou...


----------



## Intruso (12 Out 2018 às 11:06)

kikofra disse:


> Devem estar a espera que seja demasiado tarde, a menos que ja Se tenha avisado as proteccoes civis municipais e camaras, para pelo menos tratarem de medidas preventivas


Não se avisou ninguém. A ANPC ainda não enviou qualquer informação a ninguém. Estão a espera do IPMA. É sempre assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2018 às 11:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim continua a manter a previsão, não mudou...



A velocidade do vento assusta, mais que isso, assusta o quadrante de SO, pois por cá estamos habituados(construções mais abrigadas por exemplo) a ventos muito fortes de Norte. Vendaval de SO ia dar molho... O gfs está sozinho nesta previsão?
Confesso que não tenho acompanhado a situação.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 11:12)

Consensos...












Aparentemente o pior do evento seria no litoral.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 11:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> A velocidade do vento assusta, mais que isso, assusta o quadrante de SO, pois por cá estamos habituados(construções mais abrigadas por exemplo) a ventos muito fortes de Norte. Vendaval de SO ia dar molho... O gfs está sozinho nesta previsão?
> Confesso que não tenho acompanhado a situação.


Pelo que vejo já há mais concordância em que vem para cá, mas na trajectória e intensidade há para todos os gostos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 11:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> O Gfs está  louco em termos de vento para cá.



E em termos de precipitação também não está nada meigo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 11:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> A velocidade do vento assusta, mais que isso, assusta o quadrante de SO, pois por cá estamos habituados(construções mais abrigadas por exemplo) a ventos muito fortes de Norte. Vendaval de SO ia dar molho... O gfs está sozinho nesta previsão?
> Confesso que não tenho acompanhado a situação.


Pelo que vejo já há mais concordância em que vem para cá, mas na trajectória e intensidade há para todos os gostos.


----------



## kikofra (12 Out 2018 às 11:14)

Intruso disse:


> Não se avisou ninguém. A ANPC ainda não enviou qualquer informação a ninguém. Estão a espera do IPMA. É sempre assim.


Isso é grave, percebo que quando ainda nao ha certezas nao se divulge ao publico, sob pena de se falhar a previsao e no futuro as pessoas nao ligarem. Agora as autoridades podiam ser avisadas, ainda ha tempo para limpar sarjetas e etc. Amanha sendo sabado nao sei se havera Gente para isso


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 11:24)




----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 11:26)

Relativamente à Madeira estou tranquilo na minha zona é capaz das estradas ficarem tipo riacho mas não prevejo grandes problemas, agora se atinge Lisboa aí é que é capaz de haver serios problemas


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 11:27)




----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 11:30)

kikofra disse:


> Isso é grave, percebo que quando ainda nao ha certezas nao se divulge ao publico, sob pena de se falhar a previsao e no futuro as pessoas nao ligarem. Agora as autoridades podiam ser avisadas, ainda ha tempo para limpar sarjetas e etc. Amanha sendo sabado nao sei se havera Gente para isso


Os jornais pelo menos já avisaram à população e a proteção civil da madeira tambem

http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/a-m...opical-leslie-diz-governo-regional-HK3804090#


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 11:33)

AJJ disse:


> Os jornais pelo menos já avisaram à população


Já? Hoje na RTP o meteorologista referiu que a Leslie podia vir para cá, mas só como possibilidade...


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 11:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já? Hoje na RTP o meteorologista referiu que a Leslie podia vir para cá, mas só como possibilidade...



Já estão a avisar deste quarta feira tanto o Governo Regional como a proteção civil, têm dado updates à população assim que saem novos dados


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2018 às 11:36)

Na ultima rodada dos modelos parece mais provável que a Leslie não quer fazer a pirueta para Sudeste na zona da Madeira... 

O NHC continua a indicar essa possibilidade, em que é que ficamos?


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 11:42)

Qual é o GFS mais correto? O atual ou o futuro?


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2018 às 12:03)

Intruso disse:


> Não se avisou ninguém. A ANPC ainda não enviou qualquer informação a ninguém. Estão a espera do IPMA. É sempre assim.



Não seria óptimo não falar-se sobre o que ainda não se sabe? Evitavam-se falar de puras especulações.

*“A Madeira está preparada para responder” à tempestade tropical ‘Leslie’, diz Governo Regional*


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 12:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Não seria óptimo não falar-se sobre o que ainda não se sabe? Evitavam-se falar de puras especulações.
> 
> *“A Madeira está preparada para responder” à tempestade tropical ‘Leslie’, diz Governo Regional*





> Victor Prior, director do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal, explicou que, neste momento, “não há motivos para alarme”, mas referiu que esta é uma situação que terá de ser acompanhada permanentemente “porque basta o centro da tempestade passar ligeiramente mais a Sul para os valores serem muito maiores”.





> Quanto à precipitação, o meteorologista refere que a previsão não aponta para valores muito elevados mas, atendendo à instabilidade que está associada, pontualmente poderão ocorrer aguaceiros forte.



http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/les...de-manha-no-arquipelago-da-madeira-AK3804772#


----------



## RStorm (12 Out 2018 às 12:40)

Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas agora é que não estou a perceber...
Então prevê-se que a Leslie atravesse o nosso território com alguma intensidade e o IPMA só prevê sol e temperaturas amenas para os próximos dias?


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 12:43)

*GFS(P) a colocar a Leslie a Oeste de Marrocos, mais uma vez






*
Quanto à *precipitação*, *adeus chuva*, pelo menos para o Sul do País:






Mas relativo ao *vento*, aí sim, existiria algumas rajadas a Sul do País, em atenção ao Algarve:







Volto a dizer, tudo é possível. Apesar da probabilidade aumentar, ainda não há grande sintonia entre modelos.

É ainda *mais provável que a Leslie vá para o Sul de Portugal ou mesmo para Oeste de Marrocos* do que propriamente a Lisboa.


*As próximas horas serão decisivas.*


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 12:44)

RStorm disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas agora é que não estou a perceber...
> Então prevê-se que a Leslie atravesse o nosso território com alguma intensidade e o IPMA só prevê sol e temperaturas amenas para os próximos dias?



Ainda é um pouco incerto se a Leslie irá ou não afetar o nosso território.

Mas também, se vier a acontecer, será em cima da hora e em pouco tempo para prevenções.

Mas criar alarmes falsos também não é uma boa ideia, porque a população já não tem muita confiança em relação à meteorologia, convém que as ações sejam bem feitas para o agrado maior possível.


----------



## PedroGPRO (12 Out 2018 às 12:47)

As ultimas runs , dão entrada direta em Portugal, as proximas horas serão decisivas e de certeza que o IPMA irá emitir comunicado, uma delas , ou passa por Portugal diretamente , ou passa pelo sul de portugal , ou vai para os lados do norte de africa ou marrocos .


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2018 às 12:48)

Para mim, o que está bom é o ECMWF. 

A Leslie é a prima do Vince, anda cá Leslie vem para o Algarve.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 12:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para mim, o que está bom é o ECMWF.
> 
> A Leslie é a prima do Vince, anda cá Leslie vem para o Algarve.



Se a Run das 12h do ECM continuar a prever a Leslie no Sul de Portugal, aí as certezas aumentam, e é mais garantido que a Leslie afete, pelo menos, o Sul de Portugal.

*O problema pode ser a precipitação, *o que é bom não quer vir. Mas pode mudar a ideia nas próximas horas.


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 12:52)

Quando é que vamos ter a certeza se a Leslie entra por Lisboa ou não ?


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 12:52)

RStorm disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas agora é que não estou a perceber...
> Então prevê-se que a Leslie atravesse o nosso território com alguma intensidade e o IPMA só prevê sol e temperaturas amenas para os próximos dias?


Os modelos estão a começar a entrar em concordância é isso que se passa, apesar do NHC continuar a modelar outra trajectória.

Estava a ver a movimentação pelo satélite e  continua a interacção(não sei se é o termo certo ) com a tempestade Callum.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2018 às 12:58)

Tenho de ser sincera e dizer que não estou a gostsr nada do cenário da última run. Vejo o Leslie a entrar mesmo em Peniche! 
Temos aqui o campeonato de surf a iniciar dia 16 e as estruturas já estão montadas na praia. 
Se a rota não mudar, o que a tão pouca distância do evento já não me parece que altere muito, vamos ter problemas! 

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 12:59)

AJJ disse:


> Quando é que vamos ter a certeza se a Leslie entra por Lisboa ou não ?



Talvez ao final do dia de hoje já se consiga ter mais certezas, isto se:


Cada vez mais modelos entrarem em sintonia quanto à passagem da tempestade em Lisboa, ou pelo menos, em Portugal;
Se a NHC emitir um comunicado com a trajetória da Leslie a passar sobre Portugal.
Com estes dois feitos, as certezas *serão imensas*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 13:00)




----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 13:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Já está mais perto de Portugal, mas ainda longe.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 13:03)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Talvez ao final do dia de hoje já se consiga ter mais certezas, isto se:
> 
> 
> Cada vez mais modelos entrarem em sintonia quanto à passagem da tempestade em Lisboa, ou pelo menos, em Portugal;
> ...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 13:04)

É a *Leslie* e o *Michael*, que podem vir a ter interesse em aproximar de Portugal:


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2018 às 13:05)

Em relação à Madeira o IPMA actualizou a informação a meio da manhã:


Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2018-10-08 17:15:00* e *2018-10-14 20:00:00
*
_Assunto:_ Furacão Leslie - Madeira sob vigilância
O IPMA informa que às 09:00 TUC (10:00 da Madeira), o centro do furacão LESLEI, localizava-se a 1312 km a su-sudoeste (SSW) da ilha da Madeira com um mínimo de pressão de 969 hPa. O furacão LESLEI está a deslocar-se para este-nordeste (ENE) a 44 km/h, pelo que de acordo com a previsão, sendo muito provável (probabilidade de 60 a 80%) das ilhas da Madeira e Porto Santo começarem a sofrer os seus efeitos, a partir das 06:00 TUC (07:00 da Madeira) de sábado, dia 13. Nestas condições prevê-se, a partir da manhã de sábado, vento FORTE do quadrante sul (S) com rajadas até 90 km/h gradualmente rodando para noroeste (NW) sendo que, nas regiões montanhosas o vento será FORTE a MUITO FORTE com rajadas até 110 km/h. 
Prevê-se um aumento da agitação marítima, com ondas de 5 a 7 metros de altura significativa e 10 a 12 metros de altura máxima do quadrante oeste (W). 
Espera-se ainda, precipitação por vezes FORTE e acompanhada de trovoada. 

*Novo comunicado será emitida às 16:00 Hora da Madeira (TUC+1).* 

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa
*Data de edição: 2018-10-12 10:49:30 *


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 13:05)

Está explicado! A Leslie está mesmo indecisa!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2018 às 13:15)

Parece que há por aí cenários para todos os gostos... cada cabeça sua sentença  já vi quem deseje que ela passe sobre Peniche , outros sobre Lisboa , enfim... ainda vai acabar por ir para Marrocos  ou na direcção das Canárias ...


Ora bem, começa a ser altura de acompanhar pelo satélite a evolução da trajectória. por agora segue numa direcção aproximada para nordeste... É previsível que mantenha aproximadamente esta direcção até às 18h00 de amanhã, segundo NHC.

*IPMA - Mapa dinâmico - dados satélite*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2018 às 13:16)

GFS com as três últimas saídas praticamente iguais , contínua a insistir num cenário com possível landfall em Lisboa , ou próximo da mesma


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 13:19)

*Para recordar
*
*Há +/- 1 ano, quando a Ophelia se aproximou de Portugal, passando pelo NO do país:*

*



*

*Vento forte no litoral, a soprar de Sul:*

*



*

*E um grande movimento de tempestade*

*



*

Sabemos claramente que este episódio foi desastroso em relação aos incêndios.

E assim, passado 1 ano, pode vir outra tempestade, talvez até no mesmo dia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2018 às 13:22)

https://tvi24.iol.pt/videos/socieda...e-de-olho-no-algarve/5bc088850cf252f8f40a3a2d

A TVI24 diz que ela está de olho no Algarve, segundo as informações do IPMA.


----------



## Stormlover (12 Out 2018 às 13:29)

Cada vez mais consenso que Portugal continental será atingido, resta saber onde, devíamos fazer apostas


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2018 às 13:32)

Espero bem que não aconteça...
Por aqui seríamos massacrados!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 13:32)

O AEMET já emitiu um aviso relativamente à Leslie, mas com os dois cenários possíveis:

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20181012120950_p52tesp1.pdf

É, no mínimo, surreal estamos a +/- 36 horas dos possíveis efeitos no Continente e ninguém consegue afiançar qual irá ser a evolução da Leslie... 

Edit: saliento a probabilidade de 80 mm, muito localizados, caso a Leslie chegue à PI


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2018 às 13:35)

Stormlover disse:


> Cada vez mais consenso que Portugal continental será atingido, resta saber onde, devíamos fazer apostas



Aonde estão esses dados? Não vejo certeza alguma...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2018 às 13:35)

Com um furacão, os modelos não sabem o trajecto a 36 h, como é que os modelos sabem o que vai acontecer daqui a 20-30-50 anos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 13:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Aonde estão esses dados? Não vejo certeza alguma...


E já agora o europeu também...


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2018 às 13:39)

Na previsão do IPMA actualizada hoje, não há referência a nada de excecional e  que indique a eventual passagem da Leslie por cá, o que só mostra o elevado  grau de incerteza.

Segundo o IPMA teremos alguma chuva, mas nada de Tempestade Tropical e muito menos Furacão...

Previsão para domingo, 14.outubro.2018

Céu em geral muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade

do litoral para o interior.

*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros até ao início da tarde, em especial

nas regiões Norte e Centro.

Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando do

quadrante sul na região Sul até meio da manhã, e sendo por vezes forte

(até 45 km/h) no litoral e terras altas, com rajadas até 70 km/h.*

Descida de temperatura.

Atualizado a 12 de outubro de 2018 às 12:1 UTC

Previsão para 2ª feira, 15.outubro.2018

*Céu em geral muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade na região

Norte no final do dia.

Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros na região Norte a partir da manhã,

estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões, sendo menos provável

na região Sul.

Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando

por vezes forte (até 40 km/h) nas terras altas.*

Pequena descida de temperatura nas regiões Norte e Centro.

Atualizado a 12 de outubro de 2018 às 12:1 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## RStorm (12 Out 2018 às 13:44)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Ainda é um pouco incerto se a Leslie irá ou não afetar o nosso território.
> 
> Mas também, se vier a acontecer, será em cima da hora e em pouco tempo para prevenções.
> 
> Mas criar alarmes falsos também não é uma boa ideia, porque a população já não tem muita confiança em relação à meteorologia, convém que as ações sejam bem feitas para o agrado maior possível.





remember disse:


> Os modelos estão a começar a entrar em concordância é isso que se passa, apesar do NHC continuar a modelar outra trajectória.
> 
> Estava a ver a movimentação pelo satélite e  continua a interacção(não sei se é o termo certo ) com a tempestade Callum.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Obrigado aos dois pelos esclarecimentos  Isto é que tem sido cá uma confusão...  

Na minha opinião, eu acho que a Leslie devia passar por Portugal pois a precipitação que esta transporta seria muito benéfica principalmente para as regiões mais a Sul. O que está a estragar é o vento forte previsto, que não faz cá falta nenhuma


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 13:44)

Snifa disse:


> Segundo o IPMA teremos alguma chuva, mas nada de Tempestade Tropical e muito menos Furacão...



Foi o que mencionei durante a manhã... Demasiado estranho...
Mas não é só o IPMA. o AEMET também está com o mesmo tipo de previsões.


----------



## PedroGPRO (12 Out 2018 às 13:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Foi o que mencionei durante a manhã... Demasiado estranho...
> Mas não é só o IPMA. o AEMET também está com o mesmo tipo de previsões.


O Próprio IPMA está incerto acerca da trajetoria do Furacão Leslie , é por essa razão que ainda não indicam uma previsão oficial , eles devem só atualizar quando tiverem mesmo a certeza quando souberem da trajetoria do Furacão Leslie .


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2018 às 13:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E já agora o europeu também...



Previção do NHC


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 13:50)

O IPMA não indica o apocalipse. A que se deve a surpresa?


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 13:52)

Run das 12h do ECMWF, alguém sabe +/- a que horas é que é lançada?


----------



## Stormlover (12 Out 2018 às 13:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Aonde estão esses dados? Não vejo certeza alguma...



Saidas continuas do GFS, não sei como postar aqui ainda imagens, mas vários membros já postaram, e que como eu consultam os modelos frequentemente
O ECM já indica que pode entrar pelo algarve, outros modelos, a curva do NOAA cada vez a ser mais a norte a cada aviso ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 13:53)

Gerofil disse:


> Previção do NHC


Pois, lá está a incerteza, só o NHC continua a apostar na curva da Leslie...


----------



## David sf (12 Out 2018 às 13:55)

Previsão do NHC:



> Leslie has changed little in organization since the last advisory.
> The eye is currently not apparent in conventional satellite imagery,
> although recent microwave overpasses indicate at least a partial
> eyewall is present under the overcast. Satellite intensity
> ...



https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT3+shtml/120911.shtml?


----------



## Stormlover (12 Out 2018 às 13:56)

O NHC  tem mostrado essa curva mas cada vez mais a norte ... por isso, há dois dias curvava antes da madeira, ontem curvava na madeira, hoje apos a madeira, a continuar a tendência vai dar ao mesmo


----------



## vitoreis (12 Out 2018 às 13:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Previção do NHC


Este é um dos motivos pelo qual o IPMA e AEMET ainda não tem alertas. Imaginem colocar o país com avisos vermelhos e acontecer este regresso a sul... crucificados, no minimo!

A boa ciência deve olhar para factos concretos. Enquanto existir tanta indefinição não será expectável nem desejável alarmes com base em hipóteses. Mas acredito que dentro do Instituto estejam a seguir a situação com um interesse superior ao nosso e sei que os procedimentos de coordenação das várias forças estão a ser revistos e afinados "just in case"


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2018 às 13:58)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Run das 12h do ECMWF, alguém sabe +/- a que horas é que é lançada?


A partir das 19 horas.


----------



## David sf (12 Out 2018 às 13:59)

Cada vez mais consenso de que o Leslie, ou o que dele sobrar, fará landfall na Península Ibérica na madrugada de doming:


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 13:59)

GFS com previsões de temporal de Inverno


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2018 às 14:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> GFS com previsões de temporal de Inverno


Aquela rajada de 105km/h, não é nada que nunca tenha acontecido mas haverão certamente rajadas muito fortes constantes e não só essa que está aí prevista..
Sinceramente, se isto se vier a concretizar o pior disto tudo será mesmo vento porque em termos de chuva não está nada mal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 14:06)

David sf disse:


> Cada vez mais consenso de que o Leslie, ou o que dele sobrar, fará landfall na Península Ibérica na madrugada de doming:


A mim parece-me que as soluções mais a sul têm vindo a ser abandonadas e que a média têm vindo a caminhar para soluções mais a norte... entre o Algarve e Lisboa, será?


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2018 às 14:11)

A tão poucas horas, e se o IPMA tivesse a certeza, não colocava uma previsão que nada tem a ver com a passagem do Leslie por cá, das duas uma ou não passa, ou então vão ter que mudar drasticamente a previsão em pouco tempo


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 14:14)




----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 14:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


>









Só para ser do contra, e para dar um colossal melão aos continentais, deposito a minha fé no HWRF


----------



## rmsg (12 Out 2018 às 14:19)

A AEMET de Espanha lançou há cerca de uma hora um comunicado referindo dois possíveis cenários para o Leslie.
http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20181012120950_p52tesp1.pdf


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 14:25)

Ahhh estamos esquecidos de um pequeno detalhe: a temperatura da água do mar irá decerto influenciar a evolução da Leslie. Conforme a previsão do IPMA, as temperaturas na costa sul estarão próximas dos 25 ºC e entre os 23 ºC e os 25 ºC na costa alentejana. Portanto, o combustível preferidos das tempestades tropicais está disponível


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 14:32)

Orion disse:


> Só para ser do contra, e para dar um colossal melão aos continentais, deposito a minha fé no HWRF


Não era melão nenhum, se venderes compro já!


----------



## RMira (12 Out 2018 às 14:37)

Pese embora acredite que a Leslie poderá mesmo fazer landfall em Portugal (e se isso acontecer tenho de dar os meus parabéns ao NAVGEM que de há largas saídas nunca descolou desse cenário), estou um pouco ainda como o IPMA (a aguardar o output do ECMWF). Creio que o ECM vai pelo caminho da maior parte dos modelos e ensembles e cravar o caminho de Portugal na Leslie, mas esta tempestade já nos habituou a "dançar" o tango em alto mar e ainda nada pode ser dado como garantido.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2018 às 14:42)

rmsg disse:


> A AEMET de Espanha lançou há cerca de uma hora um comunicado referindo dois possíveis cenários para o Leslie.
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20181012120950_p52tesp1.pdf



"Existen dos escenarios principales en cuanto a su evolución posterior:
-En uno, se desplazaría en dirección nordeste como tormenta tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 10 - 11 y mar arbolada, entrando el domingo día 14 de madrugada en el oeste de la zona marítima de San Vicente, ya como ciclón post-tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 10 y mar arbolada, y alcanzando el Golfo de Cádiz a mediodía.En este escenario, durante el domingo se producirían precipitaciones fuertes, que podrían alcanzar localmente los 80 mm, e irían acompañadas de vientos fuertes
con rachas muy fuertes, de hasta 100 km/h, en Extremadura, Andalucía y área del Estrecho.
-En el otro escenario, se desplazaría posteriormente en dirección sureste como tormenta tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 10 - 11 y mar arbolada, entrando el lunes día 15 de madrugada en el norte de la zona marítima de Canarias ya como ciclón post-tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 8 - 9 y mar muy gruesa.En este caso, podrían producirse precipitaciones y vientos fuertes en las islas.
Dada la alta incertidumbre existentesobre la trayectoria, no se descarta que pueda producirse un escenario intermedio en el que Leslie se desplace hacia Marruecos, extendiendo su efecto a otras zonas marítimas, pero sin llegar a afectar a la Península o a Canarias."


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2018 às 14:45)

Gerofil disse:


> "Existen dos escenarios principales en cuanto a su evolución posterior:
> -En uno, se desplazaría en dirección nordeste como tormenta tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 10 - 11 y mar arbolada, entrando el domingo día 14 de madrugada en el oeste de la zona marítima de San Vicente, ya como ciclón post-tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 10 y mar arbolada, y alcanzando el Golfo de Cádiz a mediodía.En este escenario, durante el domingo se producirían precipitaciones fuertes, que podrían alcanzar localmente los 80 mm, e irían acompañadas de vientos fuertes
> con rachas muy fuertes, de hasta 100 km/h, en Extremadura, Andalucía y área del Estrecho.
> -En el otro escenario, se desplazaría posteriormente en dirección sureste como tormenta tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 10 - 11 y mar arbolada, entrando el lunes día 15 de madrugada en el norte de la zona marítima de Canarias ya como ciclón post-tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 8 - 9 y mar muy gruesa.En este caso, podrían producirse precipitaciones y vientos fuertes en las islas.
> Dada la alta incertidumbre existentesobre la trayectoria, no se descarta que pueda producirse un escenario intermedio en el que Leslie se desplace hacia Marruecos, extendiendo su efecto a otras zonas marítimas, pero sin llegar a afectar a la Península o a Canarias."


O primeiro cenário é exatamente aquele que o ECM mostrou na saída da 00z e o outro é aquele que a NHC mostra e era aquele que ontem todos começavam a entrar em consenso. A saída das 12z vai ser generalizada em todos os modelos, talvez aí se tirem mais conclusões.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 14:48)

*Hurricane Leslie LESLIE RACING EAST-NORTHEASTWARD ACROSS THE EASTERN ATLANTIC.*
8:00 AM AST Fri Oct 12 2018
Location: 32.3°N 29.8°W
Moving: ENE at 29 mph
*Min pressure: 969 mb
Max sustained: 90 mph*


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 14:57)

joralentejano disse:


> A partir das 19 horas.



Obrigado! 

Se essa run continuar a sair favorável para a Leslie em Portugal, aí sim, a certeza aumentará.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 14:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ahhh estamos esquecidos de um pequeno detalhe: a temperatura da água do mar irá decerto influenciar a evolução da Leslie. Conforme a previsão do IPMA, as temperaturas na costa sul estarão próximas dos 25 ºC e entre os 23 ºC e os 25 ºC na costa alentejana. Portanto, o combustível preferidos das tempestades tropicais está disponível








Nem é por aí que a nordeste da Madeira a água é tendencialmente mais fria não obstante a anomalia positiva.

No GFS operacional o núcleo da Leslie pode começar a ficar exposto devido ao ar seco a menos de 24h de distância e o cisalhamento continuará a desgastar (lentamente) o ciclone.






O cenário até podia ser muito mais grave pois o cavado podia induzir a transição extra-tropical nas próximas 24-36h. Aí sim, o continente teria em perspetiva um ciclone com força de furacão.


----------



## Fada (12 Out 2018 às 14:59)

Gerofil disse:


> "Existen dos escenarios principales en cuanto a su evolución posterior:
> -En uno, se desplazaría en dirección nordeste como tormenta tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 10 - 11 y mar arbolada, entrando el domingo día 14 de madrugada en el oeste de la zona marítima de San Vicente, ya como ciclón post-tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 10 y mar arbolada, y alcanzando el Golfo de Cádiz a mediodía.En este escenario, durante el domingo se producirían precipitaciones fuertes, que podrían alcanzar localmente los 80 mm, e irían acompañadas de vientos fuertes
> con rachas muy fuertes, de hasta 100 km/h, en Extremadura, Andalucía y área del Estrecho.
> -En el otro escenario, se desplazaría posteriormente en dirección sureste como tormenta tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 10 - 11 y mar arbolada, entrando el lunes día 15 de madrugada en el norte de la zona marítima de Canarias ya como ciclón post-tropical con vientos de hasta fuerza 8 - 9 y mar muy gruesa.En este caso, podrían producirse precipitaciones y vientos fuertes en las islas.
> Dada la alta incertidumbre existentesobre la trayectoria, no se descarta que pueda producirse un escenario intermedio en el que Leslie se desplace hacia Marruecos, extendiendo su efecto a otras zonas marítimas, pero sin llegar a afectar a la Península o a Canarias."




Mas os espanhóis dão um ponto como certo:
- Vai passar pela Madeira!


----------



## Cinza (12 Out 2018 às 15:08)

Já estão a ser tomadas medidas

*Madeira encerra Percursos Pedestres Recomendados por causa da tempestade ‘Leslie’*
http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/mad...ados-por-causa-da-tempestade-leslie-FK3804986

*Associação de Futebol da Madeira cancela todos os jogos programados para este fim-de-semana*
http://www.dnoticias.pt/desporto/as...3805223?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=twitter

*Previsões de tempestade adiam eliminatória do concurso ‘Madeira a Cantar’*
http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/pre...atoria-do-concurso-madeira-a-cantar-FL3805043


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 15:14)

Existe aqui um pequeno inconveniente, mas nada de extraordinário.

Se o IPMA e a proteção civil apenas lançarem avisos para o fim do dia de hoje ou mesmo amanhã, há que ter em conta que grande parte dos trabalhadores e das autoridades trabalham durante os dias úteis, e aí certamente estarão no seu período de descanso, o que irá provocar um pequeno atraso na prevenção ou, pior do que isto, uma prevenção mais fraca do que se o aviso fosse dado ainda durante o dia de hoje.

De qualquer das maneiras, é sempre preferível pouco e certo do que muito e errado.


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2018 às 15:16)

> HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
> ----------------------
> WIND: Tropical storm conditions are expected on Madeira Island
> beginning early Saturday.
> ...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 15:21)

*Segundo o IPMA:
*
_"De igual forma, existe uma probabilidade de 20 a 30%, do território do Continente ser afetado pelo LESLIE entre o final de sábado e o dia de domingo. 

Será emitido um novo comunicado às 18:00 Hora da Madeira e Continente (TUC+1). "_

Aguardar por novidades.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 15:27)

As condições hostis estão a encolher a expressão em altitude do ciclone. A seguir o núcleo começará a perder consistência.


----------



## RMira (12 Out 2018 às 15:33)

Sinceramente só me custa a perceber os 60 a 80% de hipóteses da Madeira e Porto Santo neste momento, referidos no comunicado do IPMA. Em agitação marítima acredito, mas no resto. É que já nem o ECMWF mostra isso. A Leslie deverá passar bem a norte com a banda mais instável no lado oposto à ilha da Madeira.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 15:42)

Aviso 65:



> The intensity forecast shows Leslie only slowly weakening as a tropical cyclone during the next 24 hours due to a combination of cool SSTs and increasing shear from the trough. However, simulated satellite imagery and model fields suggest that Leslie will transition to a powerful post-tropical cyclone by 36 hours, likely still at hurricane intensity as shown by the global models.
> Weakening is expected after the trough passes Leslie by, and the mid-level circulation will likely be sheared away by strong upper-level winds.



Hehe.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2018 às 15:46)

Adeus Caraíbas; olá Algarve


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2018 às 15:50)

A magia da meteorologia no seu expoente máximo  Tão volátil que a mesma é  O que hoje é verdade, amanhã é mentira, e o furacão Leslie está a ser bem representativo disso mesmo!  É por isso que a mesma me fascina tanto! Aconteça aquilo que acontecer , e estamos a apenas 48H de poder, ou não acontecer já será histórico devido a proximidade disso mesmo, de vir a "poder" acontecer o que muitos julgavam ser impossível! Confesso que isto na pessoa de "meteolouco" me deixa super excitado, mas como cidadão consciente do que um evento destes possa significar a nível de destruição em alguns lugares mais vulneráveis , ou numa cidade com Lisboa por ex:, me deixa preocupado  Mas também não tenho a mínima dúvida que todas a entidades competentes estão a acompanhar a situação de uma forma mais atenciosa e sofisticada que nós, e caso se justifique os respectivos avisos serão lançados, e todas as medidas necessárias para precaver eventuais danos materiais e humanos serão tomadas atempadamente!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 15:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Adeus Caraíbas; olá Algarve


Bem, a NHC já abandonou o cenário da curva na zona da Madeira... penso que ainda não fica por aí pois a solução tem vindo sempre a migrar para norte...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2018 às 15:56)

Actualização já esperada!


----------



## Stormlover (12 Out 2018 às 15:57)

Que mudança brusca ! Se seguir a tendência cheira-me que vamos ser nos ( litoral centro ) os sorteados


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 16:03)

Stormlover disse:


> Que mudança brusca ! Se seguir a tendência cheira-me que vamos ser nos ( litoral centro ) os sorteados


Também me parece... as soluções têm sempre vindo mais para norte. Entre o meio da Costa Alentejana e Peniche tudo é possível.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 16:04)

Bem, acho que é hora de começar a *prevenir*, especialmente aos habitantes Algarvenses 

Esperemos que no comunicado das 18h do IPMA que *faça esse aviso bem claro à tempestade*, nomeadamente na passagem sobre o Sul de Portugal!


----------



## rokleon (12 Out 2018 às 16:06)

Post do IPMA nas redes sociais!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 16:08)

From the NHC Discussion Number 65:

The initial motion estimate is now 070/28. Leslie is moving quickly
east-northeastward on the southern side of a powerful longwave
trough centered over the north Atlantic. The track forecast
reasoning has changed since the last advisory, with the GFS, ECMWF,
and now the 06Z run of the UKMET all showing a more eastward motion
of Leslie toward the Iberian Peninsula as the cyclone is picked up
by the aforementioned trough. The new NHC track forecast has been
adjusted significantly to the north and east, especially beyond 24
hours, but still lies to the south of and is slower than the GFS and
ECMWF. Once the system moves inland, the low-level center should
dissipate over the high terrain, but a 72 hour remnant low point is
included for continuity purposes. Needless to say, confidence in the
official track forecast beyond 24 hours is quite low given the
recent shift in the models, and further adjustments will likely be
necessary.

Do NHC Discussion Number 65:

A estimativa inicial de movimento é agora 070/28. Leslie está se movendo rapidamente
leste-nordeste no lado sul de uma longa onda poderosa
através do centro do Atlântico Norte. A previsão da pista
O raciocínio mudou desde o último comunicado, com o GFS, ECMWF,
e agora a corrida 06Z do UKMET, tudo mostrando um movimento mais a leste
de Leslie para a Península Ibérica quando o ciclone é apanhado
pelo cocho acima mencionado. A nova previsão de pista da NHC foi
ajustada significativamente ao norte e leste, especialmente além de 24
horas, mas ainda fica ao sul de e é mais lento que o GFS e
ECMWF. Uma vez que o sistema se move para o interior, o centro de baixo nível deve
dissipar-se sobre o terreno elevado, mas um ponto baixo remanescente de 72 horas é
incluídas para fins de continuidade. Escusado será dizer que a confiança na
A previsão oficial da pista para além das 24 horas é bastante baixa
recente mudança nos modelos, e outros ajustes provavelmente serão
necessário.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2018 às 16:17)

> (...) RAINFALL: Leslie is expected to produce total rain accumulations of 2 to 4 inches (*50 to 100 mm*) across southern and centralportions of Portugal and Spain through Sunday (...)



Quem diria... parece que vamos ter mesmo uma visita... 

Confesso que tenho um misto de sentimentos, por um lado é entusiasmante ver uma "coisa destas" a vir para cá, por outro isto pode vir a não ter graça nenhuma e ser bastante perigoso/danoso. 

Que ela venha mansinha de ventos e traga uma boa rega para o Sul que bem precisa!


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 16:17)

Ja cancelaram todos os jogoa de futebol e restante desporto na Madeira se não vier um cenario grave vão haver mortes


----------



## vitoreis (12 Out 2018 às 16:30)

AJJ disse:


> Ja cancelaram todos os jogoa de futebol e restante desporto na Madeira se não vier um cenario grave vão haver mortes


Uiii... parece-me uma precipitação. Aparentemente vai passar bem mais a N das ilhas. Mas admito que o velho "mais vale prevenir que remediar" seja mais sensato nesta altura. Ninguém quer ficar com o ónus da culpa em caso de catástrofe (e ainda bem!)


----------



## Hawk (12 Out 2018 às 16:41)

Independentemente dos modelos estarem a prever uma passagem mais a Norte da Madeira, faz todo o sentido as medidas que estão a ser tomadas. À passagem, será um ciclone relativamente grande em área a 100, 150 km duma ilha pequena. O campo de ventos é grande e qualquer banda de precipitação mais activa, mesmo que afastada do núcleo, é potenciada pela orografia.


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 16:53)

Pela trajectoria que leva segundo as imagens de satélite...


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Out 2018 às 16:57)

Bem, o GFS 12z mantém a trajectória da Leslie (landfall na grande Lisboa) embora diminua ligeiramente a intensidade. Cada vez mais provável o landfall em PT continental, estamos a menos de 2 dias e duvido que os modelos principais tornem a dar uma volta de 180º novamente. Fica por saber a localização exacta e intensidade com que o ciclone se aproximará da nossa costa, se tal se confirmar. Que reviravolta no resultado a pouco tempo do fim, veremos se não acontece nada extraordinário na compensação!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 17:02)




----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2018 às 17:02)

Mapa de previsão da trajectória, emitida às 16h (anotado por mim):


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 17:03)




----------



## jonekko (12 Out 2018 às 17:06)

Recorde-se que Domingo realiza-se a Maratona e Meia Maratona de Lisboa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 17:09)




----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Out 2018 às 17:09)

Boa Tarde a todos

Antes de mais queria desejar que tanto no Arquipélago da Madeira como em Portugal Continental não aconteçam danos de maior e que seja apenas uma rega saudável para as terras secas caso a Leslie venha mesmo fazer uma visita à vossa orla costeira. 

Normalmente nós açorianos é que nos debatemos pontualmente com a vinda destes fenómenos mas desta feita calhou a fava aos madeirenses e continentais e esperemos que tudo corra pelo melhor. 

Pondo à parte o que referi acima confesso que tem sido fascinante acompanhar esta discussão no fórum acerca desta tempestade. 

É incrível e sinceramente não me lembro de tanta reviravolta num percurso de um ciclone tropical como esta Leslie ... Para pessoas interessadas em meteorologia onde me incluo tem sido muito interessante e estimulante todo este acompanhamento. Parabéns a todos os utilizadores por trazerem informações tão pertinentes. 

Independentemente de tudo este evento ficará certamente na história nem que seja por todos os volte faces que já sofreu e por estar tão perto de atingir costa portuguesa. 

Cumprimentos a todos e que se tome as medidas preventivas necessárias quando finalmente houver consenso sobre o destino deste ciclone.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 17:12)

jonekko disse:


> Recorde-se que Domingo realiza-se a Maratona e Meia Maratona de Lisboa...


Vai ser cancelada de certeza!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 17:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 17:31)

Durante o programa Portugal em Direto na RTP1 vai falar um meteorologista... vamos ver o que diz.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Out 2018 às 17:38)

UKMO e GEM vão atrás do GFS/ECMWF. Não me quero precipitar, e este sistema tropical tem sido tão inacreditavelmente surpreendente e volátil que nada do que digamos parece seguro, mas neste momento arrisco dizer que vamos ter um ciclone tropical (quiçá já um pouco extra-tropicalizado), ex- furacão, a fazer landfall algures na costa portuguesa! 

Resta estar atento às proximas saídas de modelos e informações acerca da evolução do sistema, para saber mais ao certo com o que vamos contar e que medidas de prevenção serão necessárias.


----------



## Hawk (12 Out 2018 às 17:41)

A Leslie começa a ser visível aqui:


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2018 às 17:44)

bem parece que é praticamente certo que ela vem nos fazer uma visita, resta saber se pelo sul ou pelo centro, Leslie indecisa até ao último minuto


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 17:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Ou é *Spain*, ou é *Portugual*, enfim... 

Desculpem o off-topic, mas será que Portugal é assim tão fraco para chamarem de Espanha ao nosso país?

Já não é a primeira vez que alguém lá de fora chama Spain ao nosso país...


----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2018 às 17:54)

Caso se verifique a hipótese do GFS, a Costa e os bares de beira praia vão sofrer bastante, primeiro haverá um varrimento de areia descomunal, para não falar de um possível storm surge... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JTavares (12 Out 2018 às 18:00)

A acontecer o landfall em PT será a que horas? É que tenho que avisar em casa dos velhos (Coimbra) para precaverem  bens suscetíveis de se danificar com o vento.


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 18:06)

JTavares disse:


> A acontecer o landfall em PT será a que horas? É que tenho que avisar em casa dos velhos (Coimbra) para precaverem  bens suscetíveis de se danificar com o vento.



Ainda não se sabe ao certo, mas a continuaram as previsões assim e pelo que tenho visto dos modelos, o estado do tempo deve agravar da parte da tarde de sábado.


----------



## Fada (12 Out 2018 às 18:07)

lserpa disse:


> Caso se verifique a hipótese do GFS, a Costa e os bares de beira praia vão sofrer bastante, primeiro haverá um varrimento de areia descomunal, para não falar de um possível storm surge...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk




Quando se pode ter a certeza desta possibilidade


JTavares disse:


> A acontecer o landfall em PT será a que horas? É que tenho que avisar em casa dos velhos (Coimbra) para precaverem  bens suscetíveis de se danificar com o vento.



Boa tarde.
Estou na mesma situação. Antes estava preocupada com a Madeira onde estou, agora estou preocupada com o Algarve onde os meus pais estão.
Estas ondas e subida do nível do mar com a Storm Surge podem subir ria acima e invadir a baixa da  cidade de Lagos?
´É que isso aconteceu com o maremoto de 1755... quase toda a cidade ficou submergida (claro que na altura era bem mais pequena).


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2018 às 18:09)

lserpa disse:


> Caso se verifique a hipótese do GFS, a Costa e os bares de beira praia vão sofrer bastante, primeiro haverá um varrimento de areia descomunal, para não falar de um possível storm surge...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Eu em Peniche estou um tanto ou quanto apreensiva. Temos umas estruturas jeitosas na praia para o Mundial de Surf...
Parece que por cá ninguém está muito preocupado.


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Walker (12 Out 2018 às 18:13)

Por enquanto, calma pessoal!!!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 18:13)

De notar que, na previsão do IPMA, em Faro e em Sagres as ondas estão em máximos de 5,5 metros. É preocupante.


----------



## romeupaz (12 Out 2018 às 18:17)

Confira o Tweet de @philklotzbach: 
Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 18:30)

> Albuquerque garante que dispositivos de prevenção da Protecção Civil já foram accionados





> A Porto Santo Line cancelou as viagens de ligação Funchal-Porto Santo previstas para este sábado. Do mesmo modo, a TAP já cancelou a maioria dos voos com ligação à Madeira, até às 18 horas de amanhã



http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/alb...roteccao-civil-ja-foram-accionados-LM3806296#

Isto esta certo? Vai passar a 250 km da costa norte da ilha? 



> De acordo com os contactos estabelecidos entre o CROS e o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, nas próximas horas prevê-se a aproximação e passagem do furacão ‘Leslie’, a norte do arquipélago da Madeira. A posição mais próxima está prevista para o fim da manhã do dia 13 (sábado), a cerca de 250 km a norte da ilha da Madeira.


http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/proteccao-civil-da-madeira-faz-recomendacoes-a-populacao-EM3806350


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 18:59)

O meteorologista do IPMA acaba de dizer que o cenário mais provável é o Leslie passar sobre a Madeira e fazer a curva para W! 

Isto no programa da RTP1 Portugal em Direto


----------



## VimDePantufas (12 Out 2018 às 19:03)

Talvez, talvez, passe sobre o Algarve e termine a sua longa muito longa viagem perto do Golfo de Cádiz


----------



## RMira (12 Out 2018 às 19:04)

Isso roça a incompetência.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2018 às 19:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O meteorologista do IPMA acaba de dizer que o cenário mais provável é o Leslie passar sobre a Madeira e fazer a curva para W!


Essa hipótese ainda está em cima da mesa, presumo, os modelos estão extremamente voláteis.


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 19:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O meteorologista do IPMA acaba de dizer que o cenário mais provável é o Leslie passar sobre a Madeira e fazer a curva para W!
> 
> Isto no programa da RTP1 Portugal em Direto



Bem ja sabemos o porque da desconfiança da população em relação ao ipma


----------



## RMira (12 Out 2018 às 19:05)

Isso roça a incompetência! Inacreditável...


----------



## telegram (12 Out 2018 às 19:05)

mirones disse:


> Isso roça a incompetência.


Não percebi. O que é que roça a incompetência?

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (12 Out 2018 às 19:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O meteorologista do IPMA acaba de dizer que o cenário mais provável é o Leslie passar sobre a Madeira e fazer a curva para W!
> 
> Isto no programa da RTP1 Portugal em Direto



Também ouvi isso e depois olhei para o símbolo da rtp e reparei que não dizia direto, por isso fico na esperança de que o programa era gravado e na altura era essa a informação que o IPMA disponha.


----------



## RMira (12 Out 2018 às 19:08)

telegram disse:


> Não percebi. O que é que roça a incompetência?
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


Dizer que nesta fase a maior probabilidade é curvar para W. Pode ainda ser uma hipótese mas não é nem de perto a maior probabilidade neste momento. Digo eu ...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 19:12)

*ECM run das 12h











*
Vem direitinha a Portugal!


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Out 2018 às 19:13)

mirones disse:


> Dizer que nesta fase a maior probabilidade é curvar para W. Pode ainda ser uma hipótese mas não é nem de perto a maior probabilidade neste momento. Digo eu ...



Não é de todo... o ECMWF 12z acaba de sair e mete a Leslie a cruzar PT continental, como esperado depois dos sinais dados pelos restantes modelos esta tarde. Por isso, ou o programa não era em directo, ou o meteorologista em questão não foi devidamente actualizado. Neste momento, segundo o ensemble GFS, o cenário inverteu-se relativamente a ontem: há 5 ou 10% de probabilidade de não afectar o estado do tempo em PT continental em nenhuma região.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 19:16)

*⚠⚠⚠ PERIGO, LEIRIA ⚠⚠⚠*

*



*

*



*

*Viseu ainda fica com os restos:*


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 19:16)

Situação atual...

Nunca houve avisos de ciclones tropicais a menos de 160 kms da Madeira e dificilmente isso vai mudar.

Não há registo de uma perturbação tropical a afetar o continente português e dificilmente isso vai mudar.






Às vezes é preferível uma tempestade tropical.






A todos aqueles que choraram pela Ophelia... têm a Leslie


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 19:22)

Orion disse:


> Situação atual...
> 
> Nunca houve avisos de ciclones tropicais a menos de 160 kms da Madeira e dificilmente isso vai mudar.
> 
> ...



Chega pouca coisa a lisboa


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 19:24)

*Todavia, a grande chuva ficaria no mar:




*


----------



## Hawk (12 Out 2018 às 19:24)

Uma das últimas imagens diurnas


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 19:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa hipótese ainda está em cima da mesa, presumo, os modelos estão extremamente voláteis.


A hipótese da curva não está posta de lado? Já nem o NHC fala disso...


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 19:25)

IPMA, já são 19h25m e ainda não lançou nenhum comunicado.

Estava previsto às 18h. Enfim...


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 19:26)

AJJ disse:


> Chega pouca coisa a lisboa



O país é pequeno e os modelos dificilmente vão mostrar a localização exata dos ventos mais fortes. Vai ser mesmo na altura em que se vai ver/inferir.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2018 às 19:26)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *⚠⚠⚠ PERIGO, LEIRIA ⚠⚠⚠*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Perigo mesmo mas era em termos de vento. A chuva praticamente ficava toda no mar. Já nem digo nada porque pode haver outra mudança radical e não chegar até cá, ontem entraram todos em consenso numa situação e hoje foi o que foi.
Ainda assim, mais vale prevenir do que remediar como se costuma dizer mas enfim, preferem dizer que o mais provável é fazer a curva para W. Se vier mesmo para o continente as prevenções foram todas feitas em cima da hora e as rajada previstas pelo ECM no litoral centro neste momento não são nada meigas, é perigoso!


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2018 às 19:27)

Aparentemente, e segundo o ECMWF 12z, a Leslie entra ali a Norte de Lisboa (?) e sai de Portugal pelo extremo NE 

A resolução é baixa e não dá para ter uma ideia melhor


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2018 às 19:31)

realmente o IPMA está à espera do quê... era bom lançarem avisos já, assim os telejornais mostravam à população (acho eu)


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 19:31)

A nivel de precipitação o que se pode esperar?


----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2018 às 19:32)

BULLETIN
Hurricane Leslie Intermediate Advisory Number 65A
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132018
200 PM AST Fri Oct 12 2018

HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
WIND: Tropical storm conditions are expected on Madeira Island
beginning early Saturday.

Post-tropical Leslie will likely bring strong winds to portions of
Portugal and Spain Saturday night and Sunday. Please see products
from your local meteorological service for more information on this
hazard.

RAINFALL: Leslie is expected to produce total rain accumulations
of 2 to 4 inches (50 to 100 mm) across southern and central
portions of Portugal and Spain through Sunday.

SURF: Swells generated by Leslie will likely affect portions of
the Azores, Madeira Island and the Canary Islands through Saturday
and will reach the Atlantic coasts of Spain, Portugal, and Morocco
over the weekend. These swells are likely to cause life-threatening
surf and rip current conditions. Please consult products from your
local weather office.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2018 às 19:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Perigo mesmo mas era em termos de vento. A chuva praticamente ficava toda no mar. Já nem digo nada porque pode haver outra mudança radical e não chegar até cá, ontem entraram todos em consenso numa situação e hoje foi o que foi.
> Ainda assim, mais vale prevenir do que remediar como se costuma dizer mas enfim, preferem dizer que o mais provável é fazer a curva para W. Se vier mesmo para o continente as prevenções foram todas feitas em cima da hora e as rajada previstas pelo ECM no litoral centro neste momento não são nada meigas, é perigoso!


Completamente, de meter respeito 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2018 às 19:40)

david 6 disse:


> realmente o IPMA está à espera do quê... era bom lançarem avisos já, assim os telejornais mostravam à população (acho eu)



Penso que iria ser emitido novo comunicado por parte do IPMA às 18:00 (TUC)  mas até agora nada, a incerteza é muito grande apesar do evento estar a poucas horas de distância.. 

Prever a trajectória da Leslie está mais difícil do que prever trovoadas de Verão ( que já de si  são tipo lotaria como sabemos )


----------



## Stormlover (12 Out 2018 às 19:41)

Esta saída do ECM bateu tudo o que estava a espera, mas o GFS enfraqueceu, e olhando para o satélite MSG do ipma, parece estar a formar um olho ... está tudo muito indefinido ainda


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 19:42)

Devem estar a atualizar agora, a página do comunicado do IPMA ficou indisponível!

Update: Ainda não atualizaram...


----------



## guimeixen (12 Out 2018 às 19:43)

Snifa disse:


> Aparentemente, e segundo o ECMWF 12z, a Leslie entra ali a Norte de Lisboa (?) e sai de Portugal pelo extremo NE
> 
> A resolução é baixa e não dá para ter uma ideia melhor



Podes ver aqui de 3 em 3 horas:
https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/85-w-373-n/sea-level-pressure/20181013-2100z.html


----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2018 às 19:47)

Ainda bem que é no fim de semana, com a malta recolhida em casa, imaginem o cenário nas estradas num dia de semana.
PS- recolhidos em casa ou então junto à costa a ver rebentação, tipico tuga


----------



## Hawk (12 Out 2018 às 19:56)

Pode ser ilusão na imagem de satélite mas parece que na última hora o núcleo desloca-se predominantemente oeste-leste e com menos componente norte.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2018 às 19:59)

IPMA deve estar a lançar os avisos agora, se repararem na previsão 10 dias, algumas zonas já têm lá aviso amarelo por baixo do dia, mas nos mapas e mesmo na secção dos avisos está tudo verde ainda


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2018 às 20:05)

ipma acabou de lançar SÓ para agitação marítima e mesmo assim "só" 4/5 metros, veremos se ainda está a actualizar os avisos


----------



## Stormlover (12 Out 2018 às 20:06)

Hawk disse:


> Pode ser ilusão na imagem de satélite mas parece que na última hora o núcleo desloca-se predominantemente oeste-leste e com menos componente norte.



E parece estar a ganhar força! Está a formar um olho bem defenido


----------



## marcoacmaia (12 Out 2018 às 20:09)

Saiu aviso da PROCIV

*AVISO À POPULAÇÃO: Condições Meteorológicas Adversas*

AUTORIDADE NACIONAL DE PROTEÇÃO CIVIL·SEXTA-FEIRA, 12 DE OUTUBRO DE 2018

*1. SITUAÇÃO*
A situação meteorológica que irá condicionar o território continental português é ainda muito incerta, nomeadamente quanto à trajetória da depressão Leslie e aos efeitos que a mesma produzirá em relação a vento, precipitação e agitação marítima. Espera-se que as condições dos estados do tempo e do mar se agravem a partir das 19:00 horas de sábado, 13-10-2018, atingindo-se o pico mais crítico entre as 00:00 horas e as 06:00 horas de domingo, para o vento, as 01:00 horas e as 16:00 horas de domingo para a precipitação, as 03:00 horas e as 12:00 horas de domingo, para a agitação marítima. O território continental português será afetado muito provavelmente em toda a sua extensão geográfica, não sendo possível ainda indicar com precisão as áreas de maior impacto dos fenómenos meteorológicos.
É essencial recomendar especial cuidado com o vento, por precaução, na medida em que, podendo soprar forte nalgumas regiões, pode contribuir sobremaneira para a evolução rápida dos incêndios rurais que venham a verificar-se.
*
2. EFEITOS EXPECTÁVEIS*
Face à situação acima descrita, poderão ocorrer os seguintes efeitos:
· Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;
· Possibilidade de queda de ramos ou árvores em virtude de vento mais forte;
· Possíveis acidentes na orla costeira;
· Dificuldades de drenagem em sistemas urbanos, nomeadamente as verificadas em períodos de preia-mar, podendo causar inundações nos locais historicamente mais vulneráveis;
· Piso rodoviário escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água e gelo;
· Possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem;
· Possibilidade de inundação por transbordo de linhas de água nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis;
· Inundações de estruturas urbanas subterrâneas com deficiências de drenagem;
· Fenómenos geomorfológicos causados por instabilização de vertentes associados à saturação dos solos, pela perda da sua consistência.

*3. MEDIDAS PREVENTIVAS*
A ANPC recorda que o eventual impacto destes efeitos pode ser minimizado, sobretudo através da adoção de comportamentos adequados, pelo que, e em particular nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis, se recomenda a observação e divulgação das principais medidas de autoproteção para estas situações, nomeadamente:
· Garantir uma adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas;
· Ter especial cuidado na circulação e permanência junto de áreas arborizadas, estando atento para a possibilidade de queda de ramos e árvores, em virtude de vento mais forte;
· Ter especial cuidado na circulação junto da orla costeira e zonas ribeirinhas historicamente mais vulneráveis a galgamentos costeiros, evitando a circulação e permanência nestes locais;
· Não praticar atividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos e passeios à beira-mar, evitando ainda o estacionamento de veículos muito próximos da orla marítima;
· Garantir a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objetos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculos ao livre escoamento das águas;
· Adotar uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível acumulação de neve e formação de lençóis de água nas vias;
· Não atravessar zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;
· Estar atento às informações da meteorologia e às indicações da Proteção Civil e Forças de Segurança.


----------



## Hawk (12 Out 2018 às 20:10)

Uma imagem que tem tanto de incomum como de desconfortável:


----------



## clone (12 Out 2018 às 20:15)

Presidente do Governo RAM garante que Protecção Civil da Madeira está preparada para “qualquer imprevisto”


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 20:27)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Saiu aviso da PROCIV
> 
> *AVISO À POPULAÇÃO: Condições Meteorológicas Adversas*
> 
> ...


Para que zonas?


----------



## marcoacmaia (12 Out 2018 às 20:28)

AJJ disse:


> Para que zonas?



Do aviso:

"não sendo possível ainda indicar com precisão as áreas de maior impacto dos fenómenos meteorológicos."


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2018 às 20:36)

AJJ disse:


> Para que zonas?


Isso é uma coisa que provavelmente só se vai saber amanhã e mesmo assim não sei, cada modelo mostra uma região diferente onde haverão os acumulados mais elevados. Entretanto, caso esta previsão se mantenha, em termos de vento a região centro/sul de uma forma geral pode ser a mais afetada mas com maior incidência no litoral centro. Veremos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 20:38)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *⚠⚠⚠ PERIGO, LEIRIA ⚠⚠⚠*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Se esta previsão se concretizar podem acontecer fenómenos associados como o storm surge ou tornados? Obrigado!


----------



## Stormlover (12 Out 2018 às 20:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se esta previsão se concretizar podem acontecer fenómenos associados como o storm surge ou tornados? Obrigado!


Storm surge terá de certeza


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2018 às 20:44)

O Arpege também está violento.


----------



## Cesar (12 Out 2018 às 20:45)

O que é Storm surge?


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2018 às 20:46)

Será uma situação a acompanhar concerteza, vamos ver o que dirão os modelos com o aproximar das horas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 20:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 20:48)

Cesar disse:


> O que é Storm surge?


A storm surge forma-se com furacões ou tempestades violentas que ao passarem do oceano para terra empurram uma massa de água do mar que invade a terra.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2018 às 20:50)

ipma só colou avisos agitação maritima amarelo e está bom  nem a descritiva alteram, devem estar super indecisos


----------



## Cesar (12 Out 2018 às 20:57)

Obrigado, agora na descritiva só em cima da tempestade é que vão alterar, é a minha opinião.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 20:59)

david 6 disse:


> ipma só colou avisos agitação maritima amarelo e está bom  nem a descritiva alteram, devem estar super indecisos


Vão rolar cabeças se isto for tão grave como alguns modelos mostram... eu lembro-me o que foi a tempestade Gong aqui no centro... tive sem luz 4 dias e árvores derrubadas foram ás milhares!


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 21:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Era um excelente evento a acompanhar


----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2018 às 21:02)

Não é preciso informação especial, toda a gente sabe que a população portuguesa está muito habituada a lidar com tempestades tropicais.


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 21:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Será uma situação a acompanhar concerteza, vamos ver o que dirão os modelos com o aproximar das horas.



Pena que não haja canais malucos como nos states que vão para o meio daquilo filmar


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 21:03)

AJJ disse:


> Era um excelente evento a acompanhar


Espero que seja só loucura dos modelos e como a minha mulher diz, pode ser que não venha para cá...


----------



## dahon (12 Out 2018 às 21:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vão rolar cabeças se isto for tão grave como alguns modelos mostram... eu lembro-me o que foi a tempestade Gong aqui no centro... tive sem luz 4 dias e árvores derrubadas foram ás milhares!


 Offtopic:
Nem com alertas vermelho ou até se inventarem um roxo. Quando postes(torres) de muito alta tensão são derrubados não há nada a fazer para prevenir isso.


----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2018 às 21:05)

Espera pela CMTV 



AJJ disse:


> Pena que não haja canais malucos como nos states que vão para o meio daquilo filmar


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 21:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Espero que seja só loucura dos modelos e como a minha mulher diz, pode ser que não venha para cá...



Espero que venha, ainda vendemos os direitos de transmissão da tempestade e ganhamos mais uns € para o OE


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 21:07)

AMFC disse:


> Espera pela CMTV


Sao malucos mas nao a esse ponto


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 21:12)

Uma pergunta, vi aí que a Lisboa chega as 22 de sábado ou isso sao as horas que chega à Madeira? Vi num modelo 160mm de precipitação ou ja ando a sonhar?


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 21:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Never happened before e não vai acontecer agora.

O tipo publica os aviso do NHC, que diz que o ciclone é extra-tropical, é meteorologista e continua a escrever que é furacão?


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2018 às 21:14)

Lembro-me perfeitamente do Gong! Se não fosse eu a avisar alguns amigos para recolher as esplanadas, tinha havido muito mais chatices do que houve em Peniche.
Lembro-me que esperávamos até às última hora pelos alertas e nada! Valeu-nos as imagens de radar que desta vez não temos!!!
Eu só estou preocupada porque arranjaram a calçada aqui da rua e taparam-nos o escoamento de um do canos do prédio. O meu sótão mete água se se confirmar a quantidade de chuva que está agora prevista.





marcoacmaia disse:


> Saiu aviso da PROCIV
> 
> *AVISO À POPULAÇÃO: Condições Meteorológicas Adversas*
> 
> ...





luismeteo3 disse:


> Vão rolar cabeças se isto for tão grave como alguns modelos mostram... eu lembro-me o que foi a tempestade Gong aqui no centro... tive sem luz 4 dias e árvores derrubadas foram ás milhares!



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2018 às 21:15)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2018-10-08 17:15:00* e *2018-10-14 20:00:00*
_Assunto:_ Furacão LESLIE ? Madeira e Continente sob vigilância
O IPMA informa que às 15:00 TUC (16:00 da Madeira e Portugal continental) de dia 12 de outubro, o centro do furacão LESLIE localizava-se a 1037 km a oeste (W) do Funchal e a 1759 km oeste-sudoeste (WSW) de Lisboa, com um mínimo de pressão de 971 hPa. O furacão LESLIE está a deslocar-se para este-nordeste (ENE) a 52 km/h. 

A incerteza em relação à trajetória do LESLIE continua elevada, sendo apenas possível determinar a trajetória com maior confiança num prazo de 24 horas. As previsões para mais de 24 horas continuam a indicar trajetórias distintas. 

As últimas previsões apontam para um desvio da trajectória do furacão Leslie para norte da Madeira, podendo ainda atingir Portugal continental. 

As últimas previsões disponíveis indicam a ocorrência de vento médio até 40 a 60 km/h, a partir das 3h da manhã de sábado, com rajadas de vento máximas que não deverão ultrapassar os 90/110 km/h, havendo, contudo, probabilidade entre 30 e 50% de ocorrência de ventos médios com força de tempestade tropical (entre 63 e 118 km/h) para as ilhas da Madeira e Porto Santo a partir da manhã deste sábado. As ondas deverão atingir 5 a 7 metros, com altura máxima de 10 a 12m, no período entre as 13 e 19h locais de sábado. Prevê-se também precipitação por vezes forte entre as 7 e 16h locais de sábado. 

Por outro lado, o Leslie deve começar a afetar o território do Continente a partir das 19/22h locais de sábado, em particular em termos de vento, agitação marítima e precipitação, sendo as regiões do Centro e Sul e do litoral, aquelas que apresentam maior probabilidade de ser atingidas com mais significado. 

Neste quadro, realça-se que no Continente o período mais crítico para o vento seja entre a 1 a 7h locais de domingo, para a agitação marítima entre as 4 a 13h locais de domingo e para a precipitação entre a 1 a 16h locais de domingo. 

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa 

Para fazer o acompanhamento por satélite consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/ 

Consultar o comunicado conjunto do IPMA e da ANPC em: 

http://www.ipma.pt/bin/docs/publica...18_10_12_Condixes_Meteorolxgicas_Adversas.pdf
Data de edição: 2018-10-12 20:01:44


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2018 às 21:22)

O IPMA está a  fazer as coisas como devem ser feitas, sem alarmismos e sem grande stress. Porque, tanto criticam o IPMA que não lançam os avisos como depois criticam que lançaram e não aconteceu nada. 


Ou seja, criticam sempre.


----------



## Fada (12 Out 2018 às 21:26)

AJJ disse:


> Pena que não haja canais malucos como nos states que vão para o meio daquilo filmar



Não???

Acho que neste forum existem uns quantos!
Agora se são chasers de secretária ou chasers no terreno isso não sei.

Quanto a mim, se chegar alguma coisa à Madeira, vou ser chaser de varanda... a rezar para a água do mar não entre dentro da garagem.


----------



## clone (12 Out 2018 às 21:29)

Parece-me quase certo que a tempestade passará pela região da Madeira. Falta saber com que intensidade.


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 21:29)

Fada disse:


> Não???
> 
> Acho que neste forum existem uns quantos!
> Agora se são chasers de secretária ou chasers no terreno isso não sei.
> ...



Nas sucessivas tempestades não aconteceu nada na minha casa da Madeira portanto estou relaxado agora em Lisboa é mais complicado


----------



## irpsit (12 Out 2018 às 21:38)

https://m.accuweather.com/en/weathe...ravel-in-portugal-spain-this-weekend/70006321

AccuWeather preve Leslie a fazer landfall como tropical storm na costa algarvia, seguido do Michael daqui a uns dias!

Um cenario perfeito para cheias


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2018 às 21:39)

a CMTV acabou de passar a reportagem ao IPMA de quinta feira, porque ele falou chuva fraca amanhã no Litoral Norte e Minho que foi o que aconteceu hoje


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Out 2018 às 21:44)

O que vejo é que não me parece de todo que a tempestade chegue a Portugal assim tão forte como alguns fazem parecer ser
Em boa verdade neste momento tanto se pode ter 60 0 80 mm em 6 horas como 20 a 30 mm... Tudo muito incerto. 
Para além disso no máximo teremos máximos de 100 kmh. 
Dentro da normalidade. 
A dúvida maior ainda reside na intensidade da precipitacao


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Out 2018 às 21:47)

Não é por ser tempestade tropical ou extra tropical q a torna mais forte do q outras. 
Vamos ser mais moderados pois vai enfraquecer imenso antes mesmo de entrar por estas bandas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 21:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O que vejo é que não me parece de todo que a tempestade chegue a Portugal assim tão forte como alguns fazem parecer ser
> Em boa verdade neste momento tanto se pode ter 60 0 80 mm em 6 horas como 20 a 30 mm... Tudo muito incerto.
> Para além disso no máximo teremos máximos de 100 kmh.
> Dentro da normalidade.
> A dúvida maior ainda reside na intensidade da precipitacao


Isso depende do modelo e da zona que fizer landfall. Se for no Algarve acredito nesses valores mas se for mais a norte como Lisboa ou Leiria não é isso que os modelos mostram. Quanto mais a norte mais intensificado vai ser.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 21:52)

Ele mete respeito... https://earth.nullschool.net/#curre...ographic=-14.93,38.04,1199/loc=-23.757,33.127


----------



## dASk (12 Out 2018 às 21:53)

O NHC fez agora uma nova actualização e mete a Leslie a fazer landfall na Grande Lisboa praticamente como furacão cat1


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2018 às 21:54)




----------



## dASk (12 Out 2018 às 21:56)

Mesmo a não se confirmar, isto é um momento histórico para os meteoloucos portugueses... !

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at3+shtml/203928.shtml?tswind120#contents

Ventos com força de tempestade tropical a rondar os 80/90% de probabilidade de acontecerem na Grande Lisboa..


----------



## Marco pires (12 Out 2018 às 21:57)

aquilo que eu acho é que o IPMA devia estar a fazer um acompanhamento mais rigoroso da situação e emitir os devidos avisos de maneira mais frequente.
estamos no sec. XXI e aquela ideia de fazer um comunicado agora, e depois outro amanhã já não tem sentido.
o que tem sentido é ir informando a população ao longo do dia e da noite, levando em conta os diversos updates dos modelos.
aliás essa situação do IPMA regular-se apenas por um modelo não tem sentido.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 21:58)

dASk disse:


> O NHC fez agora uma nova actualização e mete a Leslie a fazer landfall na Grande Lisboa praticamente como furacão cat1


Pode ser que agora já acreditem... não seria melhor um aviso condizente à situação?


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2018 às 21:58)

Pek disse:


>


As atualizações do NHC mostram aquilo que o ECM também vem mostrando ao longo das saídas, aparentemente. Pensava que se baseavam no GFS.


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2018 às 21:59)

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Out 2018 às 21:59)

AJJ disse:


> Pena que não haja canais malucos como nos states que vão para o meio daquilo filmar


Hummm, já pensei nisso, em ir...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 22:00)

Pek disse:


>


Hurricane Leslie 
*...HURRICANE LESLIE RACING ACROSS THE FAR EASTERN ATLANTIC... ...EXPECTED TO BRING SIGNIFICANT WIND AND RAIN IMPACTS TO PORTIONS OF PORTUGAL AND SPAIN SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY...*
5:00 PM AST Fri Oct 12
Location: 33.9°N 24.1°W
Moving: ENE at 35 mph
Min pressure: 971 mb
Max sustained: 85 mph


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2018 às 22:01)

dASk disse:


> Mesmo a não se confirmar, isto é um momento histórico para os meteoloucos portugueses... !



E, se se confirmar, é grave chegar praticamente como furacão categoria 1 a uma zona densamente povoada, e que não está preparada/habituada para tal cenário..esperemos que não.


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 22:02)

WHORTAS disse:


> Hummm, já pensei nisso, em ir...


Se for em Lisboa conta comigo


----------



## dASk (12 Out 2018 às 22:04)

Eu também estou nessa... Apesar de saber do perigo isto é algo que se pode viver uma vez na vida!! Mas com tanta mudança aposto que nas proximas actualizações coloquem outros trajectos.. Já não digo nada. É ver para crer...


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2018 às 22:04)

AJJ disse:


> Se for em Lisboa conta comigo


Eu já tenho ido aqui em Peniche, mas desta feita não me apanham no Cabo Carvoeiro não!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 22:06)

dASk disse:


> Eu também estou nessa... Apesar de saber do perigo isto é algo que se pode viver uma vez na vida!! Mas com tanta mudança aposto que nas proximas actualizações coloquem outros trajectos.. Já não digo nada. É ver para crer...



Se cair mesmo em Lisboa ja vou testar o brinquedo novo que comprei da huawei


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2018 às 22:07)

Outro modelo...novamente violento...
3h da madrugada de Domingo.


----------



## Marco pires (12 Out 2018 às 22:09)

a confirmar-se a trajectória o aviso vermelho é quase certo.
neste momento o aviso amarelo e só para ondulação é ridículo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2018 às 22:09)

Atualização NHC , Cat 1 praticamente as "portas" de Lisboa 











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk






Edit: Desculpem, não tinha  visto que já tinham colocado a actualização no tópico! É muita informação


----------



## telegram (12 Out 2018 às 22:15)

A Leslie tem mudado de trajetória de cada vez que sai uma previsão nova.
Alguma coisa nos diz que as hipóteses estejam a ficar limitadas ou ainda se podem esperar mudanças radicais?

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (12 Out 2018 às 22:19)

a tão poucas horas do evento se agora houvesse uma mudança radical seria um falhanço brutal dos modelos, não creio que isso aconteça embora a hipótese sul do Algarve/Marrocos não esteja totalmente descartada, mas o que creio estar completamente fora de questão é a curva que previam à uns dias atrás.


----------



## dahon (12 Out 2018 às 22:20)

A manter estas previsões amanhã é dia de prevenir. Atenção que as árvores ainda tem muito folhado o que aumenta a resistência ao vento.


----------



## Intruso (12 Out 2018 às 22:20)

Quanto a mim, e esperando que não, vai fazer landfall ainda mais a norte, entre Leiria e Coimbra. A Callum não estará a afetar ainda tudo?


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 22:21)

> A Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC) recomendou esta sexta-feira, num aviso à população, "especial cuidado" com o vento no sábado e no domingo em Portugal continental, onde pode "soprar forte nalgumas regiões" e propagar incêndios florestais.



https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/tenha-cuidado-com-o-vento-este-fim-de-semana-9993450.html


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2018 às 22:21)

Ver o NHC a falar em cooperação com o IPMA é simplesmente bizarro. No sentido de ser incomum.



> After coordination with the meteorological services of Portugal and
> Spain, they have decided to provide information on the wind hazard
> with local products.



https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT3+shtml/122036.shtml?


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2018 às 22:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ver o NHC a falar em cooperação com o IPMA é simplesmente bizarro. No sentido de ser incomum.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT3+shtml/122036.shtml?


Brutal!


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 22:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ver o NHC a falar em cooperação com o IPMA é simplesmente bizarro.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT3+shtml/122036.shtml?



Provavelmente acesso aos modelos regionais (ex: AROME-Harmonie) já que para os relatórios das tempestades o NHC geralmente inclui dados dos países (não seria novidade).


----------



## Marco pires (12 Out 2018 às 22:26)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Out 2018 às 22:43)

dahon disse:


> A manter estas previsões amanhã é dia de prevenir. Atenção que as árvores ainda tem muito folhado o que aumenta a resistência ao vento.



O gfs para Viseu prevê quase nada, certo? Está enganado ou mais cá para cima estamos mais descansados?


----------



## Paula (12 Out 2018 às 22:50)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O gfs para Viseu prevê quase nada, certo? Está enganado ou mais cá para cima estamos mais descansados?



Penso que a Leslie vai passar (isto se chegar a passar) a sul. Ou seja o Norte e Centro não levariam com nada ou quanto mais não seja, agitação marítima.


----------



## vitamos (12 Out 2018 às 22:52)

Independente da rota, após o landfall o sistema entrará rapidamente em dissipação. De qualquer forma os modelos globais nesta altura não servirão de muito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 22:52)

Paula disse:


> Penso que a Leslie vai passar (isto se chegar a passar) a sul. Ou seja o Norte e Centro não levariam com nada ou quanto mais não seja, agitação marítima.


A sul? Mais para Lisboa ou Leiria...


----------



## dahon (12 Out 2018 às 22:54)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O gfs para Viseu prevê quase nada, certo? Está enganado ou mais cá para cima estamos mais descansados?



o ECMWF e o ICON prevêem vento forte. Aconselho a usares este site.
windy.com

Para a zona onde moro a previsão deste 4 modelos é esta:


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 22:57)

Saída estranha do AROME.

Para ver rajadas de 250 km/h vai ser preciso esperar por amanhã


----------



## Paula (12 Out 2018 às 22:58)

Paula disse:


> Penso que a Leslie vai passar (isto se chegar a passar) a sul. Ou seja o Norte e Centro não levariam com nada ou quanto mais não seja, agitação marítima.





luismeteo3 disse:


> A sul? Mais para Lisboa ou Leiria...



Ainda reina muita incerteza, pelo menos de acordo com o IPMA. Há mais probabilidades de ser o Sul a zona mais afectada, dado o seu posicionamento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 23:00)

Paula disse:


> Ainda reina muita incerteza, pelo menos de acordo com o IPMA. Há mais probabilidades de ser o Sul a zona mais afectada, dado o seu posicionamento.


Já nem o NHC fala nisso... o mais provável é uma direcção mais a norte, é assim que tem evoluído os modelos.


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 23:03)

A app da estação começa a aumentar na precipitação e vento médio de Sábado e domingo iguais (61 km/h)


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2018 às 23:07)

Orion disse:


> Saída estranha do AROME.
> 
> Para ver rajadas de 250 km/h vai ser preciso esperar por amanhã



Aonde vês essas rajadas no AROME?


----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Entrei agora mesmo em contacto com a proteção civil, o responsável de serviço foi super atencioso e tivemos uma conversa bem interessante. Fiz ver lhe que não compreendia que perante um evento tão extremo não fosse organizada uma conferencia de imprensa. Respondeu que somente agora o IPMA disponibilizou dados que permitem confirmar o landfall no continente e que portanto irão tomar as medidas necessárias para informar a população. na minha opinião demasiado tarde. Confirmou que podem ocorrer rajadas na ordem dos 200km/h em alguns locais.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Out 2018 às 23:08)

dahon disse:


> o ECMWF e o ICON prevêem vento forte. Aconselho a usares este site.
> windy.com
> 
> Para a zona onde moro a previsão deste 4 modelos é esta:



Obrigada! Em termos de chuva o gfs não prevê nada de especial. A agitação marítima para aqui não é preocupação. Já o vento, pode ser.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 23:08)

*Run 18h do GFS a reforçar a Leslie em cima de Portugal






Lisboa seria afetada, outra vez






Com bons acumulados localmente






Tempestade com movimento altíssimo






*
Creio que por esta altura do campeonato já não hajam dúvidas que a Leslie passe por Portugal.

As dúvidas que ainda podem haver é se a Leslie passará *em cima de Lisboa* ou um pouco mais a Norte, por *Leiria*, ou mais a Sul, pelo *Algarve.

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2018 às 23:10)

AMFC disse:


> Entrei agora mesmo em contacto com a proteção civil, o responsável de serviço foi super atencioso e tivemos uma conversa bem interessante. Fiz ver lhe que não compreendia que perante um evento tão extremo não fosse organizada uma conferencia de imprensa. Respondeu que somente agora o IPMA disponibilizou dados que permitem confirmar o landfall no continente e que portanto irão tomar as medidas necessárias para informar a população. na minha opinião demasiado tarde. Confirmou que podem ocorrer rajadas na ordem dos 200km/h em alguns locais.


Possa só agora? Bem espero que sejam rápidos a reagir! Muito obrigado!


----------



## vitamos (12 Out 2018 às 23:12)

Convém referir que o facto de um sistema deste tipo entrar numa dada localização não significa que os efeitos mais severos se sintam nesse local.


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 23:14)

vitamos disse:


> Convém referir que o facto de um sistema deste tipo entrar numa dada localização não significa que os efeitos mais severos se sintam nesse local.



Tal como pensava...


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 23:18)

O Wu também já actualizou a trajetória 







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 23:19)

AMFC disse:


> Entrei agora mesmo em contacto com a proteção civil, o responsável de serviço foi super atencioso e tivemos uma conversa bem interessante. Fiz ver lhe que não compreendia que perante um evento tão extremo não fosse organizada uma conferencia de imprensa. Respondeu que somente agora o IPMA disponibilizou dados que permitem confirmar o landfall no continente e que portanto irão tomar as medidas necessárias para informar a população. na minha opinião demasiado tarde. Confirmou que podem ocorrer rajadas na ordem dos 200km/h em alguns locais.



Não percebo como com a possibilidade de ocorrer rajadas de 200 km/h ninguem saiba de nada nem esteja preparado.
É inconcebível.


----------



## Marco pires (12 Out 2018 às 23:26)




----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2018 às 23:27)

Repeti vezes sem conta isso mesmo durante a chamada. Fiz mesmo um apelo para que organizem uma conferencia de imprensa.



luismeteo3 disse:


> Possa só agora? Bem espero que sejam rápidos a reagir! Muito obrigado!





AJJ disse:


> Não percebo como com a possibilidade de ocorrer rajadas de 200 km/h ninguem saiba de nada nem esteja preparado.
> É inconcebível.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Out 2018 às 23:27)

AJJ disse:


> Não percebo como com a possibilidade de ocorrer rajadas de 200 km/h ninguem saiba de nada nem esteja preparado.
> É inconcebível.



*Como nesta run do GFS com possibilidade de vento com rajada superior a 150 km/h *(fundo preto):


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 23:30)

AMFC disse:


> Repeti vezes sem conta isso mesmo durante a chamada. Fiz mesmo um apelo para que organizem uma conferencia de imprensa.



E o individuo o que respondeu aos apelos?

Nao ha metereologistas nos jornais ? É so pseudo experts de futebol?


----------



## vitamos (12 Out 2018 às 23:32)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Como nesta run do GFS com possibilidade de vento com rajada superior a 150 km/h *(fundo preto):


Não... Essa carta é de vento a 950 hPa...


----------



## AndréGM22 (12 Out 2018 às 23:33)

Eu diria que praticamente ninguém sabe com o que estamos prestes a levar em cima, ouviu-se falar qualquer coisa sobre a Madeira, mas sobre o Continente nada, parece-me que apesar da incerteza do trajecto a passagem de informação sobretudo para os Midia foi muito escassa, consequência da inoperância do ipma na minha opinião. Esperemos que amanhã quando a notícia começar a sair não seja tarde demais, não me parece que o vento vá estar para brincadeiras tendo em conta as previsões atuais. Veremos...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (12 Out 2018 às 23:33)

Isto aconteceu aqui em Santa Catarina/Brasil na época do furacão Catarina. Não levaram a sério.


----------



## dASk (12 Out 2018 às 23:33)

Parece que o olho da tempestade entra estuário do tejo dentro.. O que daria pouco vento aqui nas margens certo??


----------



## vitamos (12 Out 2018 às 23:33)

AJJ disse:


> E o individuo o que respondeu aos apelos?
> 
> Nao ha metereologistas nos jornais ? É so pseudo experts de futebol?


Um técnico que atende chamadas não pode nem deve responder a apelos.


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 23:34)

Va la que ja começam a sair algumas noticias 



> *Proteção Civil admite que Portugal seja atingido por duas tempestades este sábado*
> A zona que corre mais riscos é aquela que está compreendida entre "Leiria, Lisboa e Setúbal. Cenário atual é de "incerteza".



https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/pro...or-duas-tempestades-este-sabado--9994132.html


----------



## Fada (12 Out 2018 às 23:35)

AMFC disse:


> Repeti vezes sem conta isso mesmo durante a chamada. Fiz mesmo um apelo para que organizem uma conferencia de imprensa.




Não imaginam a minha conversa com meus pais ao telefone.
Eles só estavam preocupados comigo porque a imprensa está ainda toda concentrada na Madeira... porque quase nada é dito acerca de Portugal continental.
Assim, tal como os meus pais, milhões de Portugueses acham que tudo está bem no continente... porque a ninguém veio à televisão dizer o que se passa. 

E agora achas que vão fazer uma conferências de imprensa à meia noite?
Agora só às 9 ou 10 de amanhã.


----------



## dASk (12 Out 2018 às 23:37)

Os meus amigos em conversas hoje diziam para eu não ligar às fake news. É assim que se cultivam tragédias em Portugal.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2018 às 23:39)

AJJ disse:


> Va la que ja começam a sair algumas noticias
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/pro...or-duas-tempestades-este-sabado--9994132.html


Já começam é a sair os disparates. Só a Leslie é que nos vai atingir este sábado a partir do final do dia. Já começam a utilizar o facto dos restos do Michael chegarem segunda-feira para dizer barbaridades e espalhar ainda mais o pânico. E é por isto que o IPMA não tem falado muito até agora...


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 23:39)

AJJ disse:


> Va la que ja começam a sair algumas noticias
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/pro...or-duas-tempestades-este-sabado--9994132.html



Duas? Supostamente os "restos" da segunda tempestade não chegaria apenas na segunda-feira?


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 23:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aonde vês essas rajadas no AROME?



É essa a questão. Não há e em teoria devia haver rajadas intensas (não necessariamente os 250).


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 23:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Já começam é a sair os disparates. Só a Leslie é que nos vai atingir este sábado a partir do final do dia. Já começam a utilizar o facto dos restos do Michael chegarem segunda-feira para dizer barbaridades e espalhar ainda mais o pânico. E é por isto que o IPMA não tem falado muito até agora...



Acho que foi mais ma escrita por parte do jornalista do que outra coisa.


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2018 às 23:43)

Saída das 12H do ECM, Furacão Cat1 em Peniche!. Surreal!!!


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 23:45)

Nesse modelo em Lisboa so chega vento na ordem dos 100 ou 120 km/h


----------



## dj_teko (12 Out 2018 às 23:46)




----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 23:47)

AJJ disse:


> Va la que ja começam a sair algumas noticias
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/pro...or-duas-tempestades-este-sabado--9994132.html



Antes o tipo ficasse em silêncio. Que raio é isto?



> "Do Norte vem uma superfície frontal fria, que vai originar precipitações e que vai colidir com este furacão que veio do oceano", afirma o especialista que admite que este cruzamento provoca "preocupação e incerteza" devido ""coincidência de no espaço e no tempo se encontrarem dois fenómenos meteorológicos que podem ter um comportamento extremo". E continua: *"O cruzamento destas duas formações pode trazer ao continente comportamentos erráticos e naturalmente adversos para o território."*



Os restos do Michael devem chegar 24 a 36h depois do Leslie e os 2 ciclones são muito distintos.

Só faltou dizer que vai aparecer um Medicane em PT continental


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 23:47)

Vai sair actualização do GFS também certo? É que numa das muitas apps que utilizo, diz que a próxima actualização é às 23:59!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Out 2018 às 23:48)

Esperemos que a Leslie se acalme não estou a gostar nada de ver estas previsões.. 

Não me recordo de ver previsões de rajadas a 200km/h no nosso país.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2018 às 23:48)

AJJ disse:


> Nesse modelo em Lisboa so chega vento na ordem dos 100 ou 120 km/h


Só? Parece-te pouco? 


remember disse:


> Vai sair actualização do GFS também certo? É que numa das muitas apps que utilizo, diz que a próxima actualização é às 23:59!


Já está a sair, continua a meter acumulados significativos junto a Lisboa e vento muito forte em praticamente todo o Centro/Sul mas com maior incidência no litoral.


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2018 às 23:51)

Tudo de olhos postos na saída da Run...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Out 2018 às 23:53)

O jet stream terá  uma palavra a dizer..
A nível do seu posicionamento a Leslie entrará de Setúbal para cima, nao descarto a possibilidade de entrar bem mais a norte que o modelado..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 23:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Só? Parece-te pouco?
> 
> Já está a sair, continua a meter acumulados significativos junto a Lisboa e vento muito forte em praticamente todo o Centro/Sul mas com maior incidência no litoral.


Não é nada por aí além quero bater os 160 km/h que apanhei em nova iorque com o Sandy


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2018 às 23:54)

AJJ disse:


> Nesse modelo em Lisboa so chega vento na ordem dos 100 ou 120 km/h



A norte do cabo da Roca pode ser impressionante.Enfim modelos, mapas.
Só as estações é que vão ou não confirmar tais valores e respectivas localizações. Estragos são mais que óbvios, é tentar mitigar o mais possível.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2018 às 23:56)

AJJ disse:


> Não é nada por aí além quero bater os 160 km/h que apanhei em nova iorque com o Sandy


Acho que não vale a pena comparar Nova Iorque com Lisboa, não estamos propriamente preparados para tal. Mas pronto, cada um deseja aquilo que quiser, mesmo sendo destrutivo.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 23:57)

Candy disse:


> Tudo de olhos postos na saída da Run...



Continua com força de furacão.


----------



## AJJ (12 Out 2018 às 23:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Acho que não vale a pena comparar Nova Iorque com Lisboa, não estamos propriamente preparados para tal. Mas pronto, cada um deseja aquilo que quiser, mesmo sendo destrutivo.



Antes do 20/2/2010 na Madeira ninguem ligava à meteorologia depois da tragedia a mínima chuva mais forte era motivo de comunicados, avisos, precauções da proteção civil.

A passividade com que estão a tratar este evento lembra-me dessa situação.

Depois de acontecer problemas é que se muda


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 00:00)

*GFS(P) a repetir o mesmo do GFS, com a Leslie a passar sobre a Grande Lisboa:











*
Notar também no *Jet Stream* a empurrar a direção do ar para SE:


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 00:03)

chuva que é bom não vai cair quase nada aqui no Alentejo


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 00:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> chuva que é bom não vai cair quase nada aqui no Alentejo



Ainda vai qualquer coisa, mas não é muito comparado com o Norte:


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 00:07)




----------



## dj_teko (13 Out 2018 às 00:07)




----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 00:09)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Ainda vai qualquer coisa, mas não é muito comparado com o Norte:


pois nem com um furacão temos chuva decente...


----------



## Thomar (13 Out 2018 às 00:14)

_Leslie_ a caminho do arquipélago da Madeira.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 00:17)




----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 00:17)

Entrevista SIC com o diretor do IPMA:
https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/20...-tambem-vao-sentir-se-em-Portugal-Continental


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Out 2018 às 00:20)

e esta hein!!!

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacoes-em-portugal.1123/


----------



## remember (13 Out 2018 às 00:22)

Thomar disse:


> _Leslie_ a caminho do arquipélago da Madeira.



A caminho? Parece-me que vai passar a arrasar


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Out 2018 às 00:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O jet stream terá  uma palavra a dizer..
> A nível do seu posicionamento a Leslie entrará de Setúbal para cima, nao descarto a possibilidade de entrar bem mais a norte que o modelado..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Creio que também na altura do Gong a tempestade fez _landfall_ fora do sitío onde estava modelado (já não me lembro se a norte ou a sul).


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 00:22)

> *Efeitos do furacão Leslie também vão sentir-se em Portugal Continental*






> "O IPMA pede especial atenção às atualizações das próximas horas porque mudanças na rota do Leslie podem justificar avisos ainda mais graves. De acordo com o IPMA, este é um dos furacões mais imprevisíveis e erráticos a aproximar-se de território nacional."



https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/20...-tambem-vao-sentir-se-em-Portugal-Continental


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 00:24)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> e esta hein!!!
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacoes-em-portugal.1123/



Escavaste bem o poço porra!!


----------



## DFilipe (13 Out 2018 às 00:25)

A Protecção Civil, numa situação destas, age de acordo com o que recebe do IPMA. Tudo o que é divulgado e aconselhado, é feito de acordo com as informações do IPMA e em articulação com eles. Portanto, alguém a tabelar isto por baixo será sempre o IPMA e não a Protecção Civil.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 00:27)

DFilipe disse:


> A Protecção Civil, numa situação destas, age de acordo com o que recebe do IPMA. Tudo o que é divulgado e aconselhado, é feito de acordo com as informações do IPMA e em articulação com eles. Portanto, *alguém a tabelar isto por baixo* será sempre o IPMA e não a Protecção Civil.



Mas qual o propsito disso depois dos modelos que têm saído ?


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 00:28)

AJJ disse:


> Não é nada por aí além quero bater os 160 km/h que apanhei em nova iorque com o Sandy



160 km/h é muita fruta, mas para a hora que está a ser previsto, e a um sábado, é só ficar abrigado em casa e no pasa nada, falo das pessoas em si, agora quanto aos telhados, árvores e muros devem ir parar a outro sítio. 

E o problema é mesmo esse, é bastante notório que não há a mínima noção nas pessoas do que poderá vir, e ainda por cima se se confirmassem valores desses, seria muito mau, para não dizer outra coisa.

Espero que não, mas isto começa a soar a banhada total por parte das autoridades competentes (IPMA, Proteção Civil...).


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 00:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> 160 km/h é muita fruta, mas para a hora que está a ser previsto, e a um sábado, é só ficar abrigado em casa e no pasa nada, falo das pessoas em si, agora quanto aos telhados, árvores e muros devem ir parar a outro sítio.
> 
> E o problema é mesmo esse, é bastante notório que não há a mínima noção nas pessoas do que poderá vir, e ainda por cima se se confirmassem valores desses, seria muito mau, para não dizer outra coisa.
> 
> Espero que não, mas isto começa a soar a banhada total por parte das autoridades competentes (IPMA, Proteção Civil...).



Lisboa, sabado à noite, gente dentro de casa ?


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 00:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> 160 km/h é muita fruta, mas para a hora que está a ser previsto, e a um sábado, é só ficar abrigado em casa e no pasa nada, falo das pessoas em si, agora quanto aos telhados, árvores e muros devem ir parar a outro sítio.
> 
> E o problema é mesmo esse, é bastante notório que não há a mínima noção nas pessoas do que poderá vir, e ainda por cima se se confirmassem valores desses, seria muito mau, para não dizer outra coisa.
> 
> Espero que não, mas isto começa a soar a banhada total por parte das autoridades competentes (IPMA, Proteção Civil...).




Pois, aí que está, *se o telhado parar a outro sítio*, automaticamente *deixa de ser seguro estar em casa*, isto porque:


O vento começa a soprar para dentro de casa e os móveis e objetos começam literalmente a "voar" de um lado para o outro;
A chuva aparece e aí é que está tudo estragado, só mesmo a parede se safa e, e...
Pelo menos tudo o quanto estiver em sótão.


----------



## DFilipe (13 Out 2018 às 00:32)

AJJ disse:


> Mas qual o propsito disso depois dos modelos que têm saído ?



Pois, realmente isso já não sei. Eu conheço a forma de trabalhar da Protecção Civil. Do IPMA não, e em relação a meteorologia sou apenas um inculto que tenta aprender alguma coisa aqui convosco 
Se o cenário é pior do que tem sido passado, não consigo perceber a razão do IPMA não o estar a ver correctamente.

Edit: basta ir ao site do IPMA e ver as previsões que disponibilizam. Se eu não viesse aqui, iria assumir isto como um diazinho de mau tempo.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 00:33)

AJJ disse:


> Lisboa, sabado à noite, gente dentro de casa ?



Deve ser dentro dos bares, das discotecas, cafés, o espaço talvez será pequeno tanta gente, e assim tudo a monte 

(Desculpem o off-topic)


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 00:36)

> *LESLIE: VÍDEO CAPTADO PELO SANAS MOSTRA UM POUCO DO QUE AÍ VEM*




https://www.jm-madeira.pt/regiao/ve...tado_pelo_Sanas_mostra_um_pouco_do_que_ai_vem


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 00:39)




----------



## aoc36 (13 Out 2018 às 00:41)

Está a dar agora na sic noticias


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (13 Out 2018 às 00:43)

Portugal/continente, nunca teve um furacão entrando no país?


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 00:52)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Portugal/continente, nunca teve um furacão entrando no país?



Já teve o Vince, mas não teve tanta intensidade como prevê-se que a Leslie tenha. O Vince até foi convertido a depressão tropical quando chegou para dentro da Península Ibérica.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 00:53)




----------



## Super Trovoada (13 Out 2018 às 00:54)

Bem, verificando-se o cenário para Lisboa e vivendo na praça do Chile há duas coisas que me "preocupam": o antigo hospital de Arroios abandonado com a sua alta chaminé e as árvores enormes do estacionamento do mesmo (veremos quem serão os "corajosos" a deixar lá o carro durante a noite)


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 00:56)

SpiderVV disse:


>



Lisboa mais uma vez a apanhar com pouca precipitação. 

Mas esse acumulado para Leiria ..


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (13 Out 2018 às 00:59)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Já teve o Vince, mas não teve tanta intensidade como prevê-se que a Leslie tenha. O Vince até foi convertido a depressão tropical quando chegou para dentro da Península Ibérica.


 Realmente é apavorante o quadro. Muito semelhante ao Catarina aqui em 2004, a população não tinha a menor ideia do que estava vindo. Boa sorte a todos.


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 01:00)

AJJ disse:


> Lisboa mais uma vez a apanhar com pouca precipitação.
> 
> Mas esse acumulado para Leiria ..


?? Estamos a ver o mesmo mapa?


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 01:02)

Aquilo é Mafra / Torres Vedras...


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 01:02)

vitamos disse:


> ?? Estamos a ver o mesmo mapa?



Esquece, já não estou a ver bem a estas horas


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 01:03)

O Arpege tem muita resolução, e assim acaba por ter maior discrepância ao que poderá acontecer na realidade. Mas nada descarta a hipótese de estar certo e de Torres Vedras ser o palco da Leslie em Portugal.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 01:07)

Aqui na minha localidade, sabendo da habitual saída tresloucada 18z do Gfs, que estrondo...
Os 131 km/h de rajada máxima datados a 17 de Outubro de 2015 podem ser batidos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 01:18)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Pois, aí que está, *se o telhado parar a outro sítio*, automaticamente *deixa de ser seguro estar em casa*, isto porque:
> 
> 
> O vento começa a soprar para dentro de casa e os móveis e objetos começam literalmente a "voar" de um lado para o outro;
> ...



Espera aí, se voarem umas telhas, os moveis da casa vão também a rasto?? 


Agora a sério, esperemos que não se verifiquem esses valores...


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2018 às 01:25)

Aqui vai um excelente site para acompanhar a deslocação do Leslie com actualizações de 15 em 15m 

https://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 01:27)

*AVISO ESTOFEX





*
_DISCUSSION

...Iberian Peninsula...

Hurricane Leslie is rapidly approaching Portugal and will likely bring severe to damaging wind gusts during the night hours of Sunday

Looking at the current satellite images Leslie still looks well organized with a symmetric cloud shield and cloud top temperatures of almost -70 degree C. The central pressure is estimated to be around 971 hPa. 
At the moment Leslie can be found to the south of the upper-level trough. It is forecasted that it should be taken up by the trough in the upcoming hours leading to a further acceleration of its movement to the east and also leading to a beginning transition into an extratropical system during the forecast period. However, models keep Leslie as a system with a tropical appearance for a long time when approaching the Iberian peninsula. It is also forecasted that the system should stay rather strong until it will make landfall. Although increasing shear and somewhat lower SSTs should normally weaken Leslie, the interaction with the through is probably the reason why its central pressure is forecasted to not rise significantly or even drop again during the night time.

The symmetrical appearance will probably disappear in the evening hours due to the aforementioned transition process. Models forecast the strongest pressure gradient to the south and to the west of Leslie. Together with the movement speed of Leslie, the regions of the southern flank of Leslie should see the strongest gusts but with that strong gradient west of the core, the whole coastline can be affected by severe wind gusts. Winds in 925 hPa are forecasted up to 50 m/s.

Ensemble forecasts show a significant probability of wind gusts in the excess of 30 m/s in the aforementioned area. Depending on the model damaging wind gust higher than 40 m/s are well possible. A few solutions also show more than 50 m/s. The risk of severe wind gusts can also affect parts of Western and Northwestern Spain although the storm is significantly weakening more inland.

There are still uncertainties in the exact track of Leslie and in the strength it makes landfall. ICON and ECMWF are the models that show Leslie making landfall at hurricane strength on a northerly course from Lisboa to northeastern Portugal. GFS, however, has a much weaker storm that is also moving on a more southerly track. However, models are getting more and more confident concerning a strong landfall.
The time of the landfall is expected to take place at around midnight (MESZ).

Although it is rather questionable if convections (in form of lightning) may develop we decided to issue an LVL3 area for the wind risk that comes from a convectively driven system that is only slowly transforming into a low with extratropical character.

Besides the wind risk, a locally excessive precipitation threat exists since the system brings a lot of liquid water. However, models do only give little hints for higher amounts of precipitation which is probably due to the rather fast movement of Leslie and the orography of the affected area. But amounts of 30 to 80 mm in a short time frame may lead to local flash floods.

Strong low-level shear together with low LCL would lead to an enhanced threat for tornados that may also be strong. This risk is highest to the south of Leslie where also notable CAPE values of a few hundred J/kg can be expected along a developing cold front. Also, a nice maximum of moisture convergence traveling eastward can be found in the models. This is the reason why the LVL2 area was extended to the south.

There will be an update on Leslie during the day._



Isto não me parece ser nada bom...


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 01:27)

E não é que estao a lavar as estradas na minha rua ?


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 01:29)

AJJ disse:


> E não é que estao a lavar as estradas na minha rua ?



Desentupir esgotos e limpar sarjetas é que seria boa ideia!!....


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 01:31)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Agora a sério, esperemos que não se verifiquem esses valores...



Isso!!! Aqui em Peniche poderá fazer estragos.
Por muito que goste desta coisa de seguir temporais, desta vez não estou a achar piadinha nenhuma. Tenho duas casas, quer passe mais por Peniche ou mais por Lisboa posso vir a ter problemas. Não me agrada nadinha.
Desta vez não vou para a rua reportar.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 01:31)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Desentupir esgotos e limpar sarjetas é que seria boa ideia!!....


Não, nem isso. So mesmo as estradas


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2018 às 01:31)

pergunta algo deslocada:

será que a Leslie vai desbloquear o AA durante uns tempos, ou não vai ter qualquer interferência nisso e voltaremos a ter depois mais uma temporada de AA?


----------



## Crissie (13 Out 2018 às 01:33)

Estou acompanhar e não estou a gostar nadinha . Só espero que as pessoas sejam no mínimo responsáveis e não se afoitem ...


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 01:34)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *AVISO ESTOFEX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É a primeira vez que vejo o Estofex fazer uma previsão destas para Portugal. Pelo menos que me lembre.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 01:43)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *AVISO ESTOFEX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok...nem é que ligue muito ao Estofex, mas aviso 3 em Portugal? Nunca vi isso em 15 anos pelo menos...


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 01:45)

3 nao sei se nao houve, mas Uma area tao extensa assim acho que nao mesmo


----------



## Duarte gois (13 Out 2018 às 01:50)

Quer dizer que entao a madeira vai ser calminho tendo em conta o que estavam prevendo?


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 01:59)

Duarte gois disse:


> Quer dizer que entao a madeira vai ser calminho tendo em conta o que estavam prevendo?



Aparentemente sim, o Leslie passa a uns 100 km da Madeira.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 02:13)

Também estou um bocado estupefacto a acompanhar este evento, primeiro como é que a tempestade tropical ainda consegue aguentar em categoria 1 em águas pouco quentes e depois a possibilidade de landfall de um sistema tropical a sair da categoria 1 em Lisboa? Algo que provavelmente nunca aconteceu.

Já tivemos tempestades graves no Inverno com núcleos a passar por Lisboa e a deixar rajadas incríveis, mas isto é mesmo algo surreal.


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2018 às 02:22)

Plenamente tropical já não será, mais algo "híbrido",numa fase em que ganha contornos extra tropicais e começa a formar frentes. 
Se fosse puramente tropical perderia mesmo intensidade muito mais drasticamente ao aproximar do continente. 
Neste caso o timing da extra tropicalização é "perfeito" e por isso mesmo depois do enfraquecimento inicial ainda como sistema puramente tropical, o cavamento e intensificação posteriores vão dar-se mesmo à chegada a Portugal continental, daí a severidade da situação. 
E claro, apesar da estrutura se começar a alterar, ainda terá um núcleo quente e muito conteúdo de água precipitável, dada a sua origem tropical, portanto poderemos mesmo em algumas zonas assistir a um evento sem precedentes para o clima da nossa região. 
É de facto preocupante o "adormecimento" generalizado da população e media, tantas vezes alarmistas sem necessidade. Enfim.. 
Esperemos que não ocorra nenhuma tragédia por desleixo como vimos o ano passado com os incêndios, quando todos os "alarmes soavam" e pouco se ligou... 

A faixa de precipitação diluviana parece relativamente estreita e apontada em particular à zona do Oeste. Já o campo de vento violento é mais amplo em particular em toda a faixa litoral claro. Zonas altas como serra de Sintra e do Montejunto deverão ter rajadas bastante incríveis. 
Todo o cuidado será pouco... 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 02:22)

Aviso laranja para Lisboa/Leiria??


IPMA está com umas boas piadas.


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 02:31)

rozzo disse:


> É de facto preocupante o "adormecimento" generalizado da população e media, tantas vezes alarmistas sem necessidade. Enfim..
> Esperemos que não ocorra nenhuma tragédia por desleixo como vimos o ano passado com os incêndios, quando todos os "alarmes soavam" e pouco se ligou...



É precisamente por causa dessas "tantas vezes alarmistas sem necessidade" que a minha mãe agora diz que não vem nada para cá e não se está a ralar nadinha com isto. Não quer sequer resguardar os vasos, vou ter de ser eu. Diz que vai ter trabalho e depois não vem nada!... Tal como ela será a grande maioria da população.
É como a história do Joaozinho que dizia que vinha lá o lobo e era mentira... um dia foi verdade e ninguém acreditou.

Esperemos que amanhã os media façam uma boa divulgação da gravidade da situação, caso se justifique obviamente.


----------



## clone (13 Out 2018 às 02:33)

Emitidos novos avisos


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 02:37)

Aviso amarelo de chuva para Lisboa adequa-se para o concelho em sí, mas a zona Oeste merece um vermelho automático. Espero que o IPMA diga isso à Prot. Civil.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 02:39)

Laranja está bom para eles...


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 02:41)

Vamos lidar com isto à boa maneira Portuguesa, pessoal. Ou seja, relaxadamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 02:42)

huguh disse:


> Laranja está bom para eles...


Acho que seria ESSENCIAL, colocarem Lisboa a *vermelho* quanto a vento e chuva, mesmo que seja apenas localizado ou exagerado, é preciso alertar a população. Vai acontecer HOJE!

A sempre sorte e coicidência de Portugal é que as piores tempestades ocorrem sempre no fim de semana de madrugada, imaginem se isto fosse de semana...

E obviamente que num evento destes não temos o radar de Coruche


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 02:52)

É impressão minha ou está a perder força?

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/

https://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 02:53)

Candy disse:


> É impressão minha ou está a perder força?
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


Eu não percebo nada de meteorologia (gosto de vos ler). Mas a história não é sempre a mesma?


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2018 às 03:04)

Previsão para sábado, 13.outubro.2018

RESUMO:
Aproximação do ciclone LESLIE. A partir da tarde: vento forte a
muito forte com rajadas, agitação marítima forte e períodos de chuva
por vezes forte.

Céu em geral pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva no litoral oeste a partir do final da tarde,
estendendo-se gradualmente ao restante território, podendo ser forte
no final do dia.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada a partir do final da
tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) nas regiões do
litoral oeste a partir do meio da tarde com rajadas até 110 km/h e
forte (35 a 50 km/h) no restante território a partir do final da
tarde com rajadas até 90 km/h, rodando para o quadrante oeste no
final do dia.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante
sul com rajadas até 75 km/h, tornando-se gradualmente forte a muito
forte (45 a 65 km/h) a partir do meio da tarde com rajadas
até 120 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais da região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima no litoral Norte e pequena
subida nas regiões do interior.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima, em especial no interior Norte
e Centro.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu em geral pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva a partir do final da tarde, podendo ser forte no
final do dia.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada a partir do final da
tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) a partir do meio da
tarde com rajadas até 110 km/h, rodando para o quadrante oeste no
final do dia.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu em geral pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva a partir do final da tarde, podendo ser forte no
final do dia.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada a partir do final da
tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente forte (35 a 55 km/h) a partir do final da tarde com
rajadas até 90 km/h e rodando para o quadrante norte.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas oes-sudoeste com 3 a 4 metros, sendo ondas
oes-noroeste 2 a 3 metros a sul do Cabo Raso até meio da tarde,
aumentando para 4,5 a 6 metros a sul do Cabo Mondego a partir do
final da tarde.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16/20ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de su-sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros, passando
a ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros a partir da noite.
Temperatura da água do mar: 22/24ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Bruno Café

_Atualizado a 13 de outubro de 2018 às 1:5 UTC_


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 03:11)

Quem é o Jet?


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2018 às 03:14)

jotenko disse:


> Eu não percebo nada de meteorologia (gosto de vos ler). Mas a história não é sempre a mesma?


Mas isso é mesmo o expectável. Está a perder força,  a queimar os últimos cartuchos como sistema puramente tropical, a entrar em ambiente muito hostil. 
Mas nas próximas horas deverá, se os modelos estiverem certos, entrar em interacção com forçamento extra tropical e a ganhar novamente intensidade no seu trajecto até Portugal continental, no tal estado meio "híbrido".

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 03:24)

rozzo disse:


> Mas isso é mesmo o expectável. Está a perder força,  a queimar os últimos cartuchos como sistema puramente tropical, a entrar em ambiente muito hostil.
> Mas nas próximas horas deverá, se os modelos estiverem certos, entrar em interacção com forçamento extra tropical e a ganhar novamente intensidade no seu trajecto até Portugal continental, no tal estado meio "híbrido".
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


Vai ao encontro do que tinhas escrito antes, portanto.

E bem... Esperemos então pelas próximas duas runs 

Assim vos deixo.
Vou ver se descanso. A próxima noite poderá ser agitada para estes lados.

Boa noite a todos.


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (13 Out 2018 às 04:43)

Vamos todos esquecer esta saída do GFS das 00z e focar na das 06z e na 00 do ECM sim


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2018 às 04:56)

huguh disse:


> Laranja está bom para eles...



Olha...


O GFS matou o Leslie nesta run mais recente. Às tantas ainda desce para amarelo. 


Já nem há palavras pra este Leslie, acho que não houve sequer previsão, isto foi nowcasting do início ao fim.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 07:17)

Pois..  São boas notícias.. tava a ver a coisa  bastante negra aqui para esta zona!





Ruipedroo disse:


> Olha...
> 
> 
> O GFS matou o Leslie nesta run mais recente. Às tantas ainda desce para amarelo.
> ...



Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Iuri (13 Out 2018 às 07:27)




----------



## remember (13 Out 2018 às 07:30)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Pois..  São boas notícias.. tava a ver a coisa  bastante negra aqui para esta zona!
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


Pela movimentação do satélite não me parece que seja assim tão linear, até porque o IPMA voltou a actualizar o aviso:






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iuri (13 Out 2018 às 07:33)

There are still uncertainties in the exact track of Leslie and in the strength it makes landfall. ICON and ECMWF are the models that show Leslie making landfall at hurricane strength on a northerly course from Lisboa to northeastern Portugal. GFS, however, has a much weaker storm that is also moving on a more southerly track. However, models are getting more and more confident concerning a strong landfall.
The time of the landfall is expected to take place at around midnight (MESZ).


----------



## Zulo (13 Out 2018 às 07:40)

Esperando que o IPMA esteja correcto para ver quem depois se vai redimir! 

Tenham um bom dia pessoal, e muita calma nessa hora


----------



## Thomar (13 Out 2018 às 07:58)

Bom dia a todos, entrámos em contagem decrescente para a Leslie.












Nos principais modelos, nas últimas runs iguais a ontem, ECM com Landfall Cat 1 na zona Oeste distrito de Leiria, 
No GFS a passar a sul de Portugal e mais fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 08:10)

Bem o Ecm carregou muito no vento para aqui.
Serra de Sintra a levar com uma tareia monumental.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 08:10)

Já foram registadas rajadas de 112km/h na Madeira



> Nas últimas horas já há registos de rajadas de vento acima dos 100 km/h em duas estações do IPMA na ilha da Madeira. A estação do Lombo da Terça, nas Achadas da Cruz, que registou a rajada mais forte, de 112 km/h (05h10), e no Chão do Areeiro, onde o vento já ‘soprou’ a 109 km/h (05h30).



http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/vento-ja-atingiu-112-km-h-esta-madrugada-IY3809028#


----------



## cepp1 (13 Out 2018 às 08:21)

Vou fazer uma festa de anos num parque a ceu aberto, a festa comeca as 16h. 
É seguro? Sou de Leiria.


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 08:21)

Bom dia da Irlanda. Tem sido a seguir Leslie desde o inicio (23 de septembro) e finalmente está a chegar o fim, mas pena que seja em Portugal. Es quase um ano depois ex-furação Opehlia chegou aquí (16 de outubro 2017), portando rajadas até 156 km/h no litoral sul (contade de Cork). Espero que tudo vada bem e sem danos graves ou, mais importante, feridos ou perdida de vida. O scan microonda GPM 37GHz mais recente (03:09Z) mostra que a estructura es sob a influencia de windshear forte, com o olho aberto no sul. 






Vento até 25 m/s.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 08:24)

Pelas imagens de satélite parece que vai chegar mais cedo, já está tão perto..


----------



## AMFC (13 Out 2018 às 08:25)

Bom dias a todos.
Em relação aos incêndios não poderá existir um risco extremo nos locais onde exista vento forte mas precipitação escassa devido à matéria combustível estar ainda muito seca ? O vento chega antes da precipitação creio logo deve ser uma questão a acompanhar, sobretudo porque o tuga adora fazer queimadas quando existe previsão de chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 08:28)

O Arpege carregou um bom bocado...
Aviso laranja para vento parece-me manifestamente curto...
É tempo para alertar amigos e familiares.


----------



## remember (13 Out 2018 às 08:31)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Pelas imagens de satélite parece que vai chegar mais cedo, já está tão perto..


Pode ser apenas impressão, mas pareceu-me o mesmo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2018 às 08:39)

A minha surpresa nao é o Leslie mas sim a completa falta de preparacao e anuncio que existe um furacao e a menos de 24 horas. Ninguem sabe.

Prevejo o landfall mais a norte perto de Coimbra.

Lembro-me quando era pequeno, em 1985 menos ano mais ano, de um furacao derrubar muitas arvores no Porto.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2018 às 08:40)

cepp1 disse:


> Vou fazer uma festa de anos num parque a ceu aberto, a festa comeca as 16h.
> É seguro? Sou de Leiria.


É melhor cancelar se for para prolongar até à noite. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2018 às 08:40)

de lisboa ao funchal são 970km...

por alto deverá estar agora a uns 750 a sudoeste de lisboa.

isso são 13hr de viagem...

lá para o início da noite.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 08:44)

Parece que não vamos poder acompanhar a evolução do Leslie no sentido da precipitação. Os radares estão todos desligados excepto o de Loulé. É uma pena porque provavelmente teríamos uma imagem de radar pouco comum e assim tinha-se uma noção de onde a precipitação mais intensa iria chegar. 
No entanto, em termos de chuva já esteve melhor, penso que o que vai ser mais significativo é o vento e é o que não faz falta nenhuma...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 08:45)

AMFC disse:


> Bom dias a todos.
> Em relação aos incêndios não poderá existir um risco extremo nos locais onde exista vento forte mas precipitação escassa devido à matéria combustível estar ainda muito seca ? O vento chega antes da precipitação creio logo deve ser uma questão a acompanhar, sobretudo porque o tuga adora fazer queimadas quando existe previsão de chuva.


Ainda estamos no período crítico, logo as queimadas estão proibidas... mas já se sabe como é... vamos ver o que acontecerá...


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 08:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Parece que não vamos poder acompanhar a evolução do Leslie no sentido da precipitação. Os radares estão todos desligados excepto o de Loulé. É uma pena porque provavelmente teríamos uma imagem de radar pouco comum e assim tinha-se uma noção de onde a precipitação mais intensa iria chegar.
> No entanto, em termos de chuva já esteve melhor, penso que o que vai ser mais significativo é o vento e é o que não faz falta nenhuma...


Absolutamente inacreditável estarem dois radares off com um evento destes a chegar às costas portuguesas...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 08:50)

Serei o único a visualizar que mal pisa terra perde a maior parte da intensidade em termos de precipitação pelo menos de acordo com os modelos?


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 08:50)

Éire disse:


> Bom dia da Irlanda. Tem sido a seguir Leslie desde o inicio (23 de septembro) e finalmente está a chegar o fim, mas pena que seja em Portugal. Es quase um ano depois ex-furação Opehlia chegou aquí (16 de outubro 2017), portando rajadas até 156 km/h no litoral sul (contade de Cork). Espero que tudo vada bem e sem danos graves ou, mais importante, feridos ou perdida de vida. O scan microonda GPM 37GHz mais recente (03:09Z) mostra que a estructura es sob a influencia de windshear forte, com o olho aberto no sul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Éire!  Anxiously awaiting for Leslie's arrival here...


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 08:51)

Novamente, não se foquem muitos nos detalhes dos modelos. O ciclone vai deslocar-se muito rapidamente e devem ser esperados pequenos desvios que localmente poderão trazer grandes diferenças. Até podem ocorrer rajadas muito intensas em locais onde (muit)os modelos não previam.

No ano passado o HWRF foi em geral o melhor modelo relativamente à intensidade. A última saída mostra um ciclone mais intenso que atualmente mas os ventos mais fortes estão na metade oeste e devem ficar no mar. Ciclone sem dúvida com força de furacão.






Daqui a +-1 hora é publicado o AROME 00z. Aí, pelo menos em teoria, o IPMA deverá ter uma ideia mais específica do vento.


----------



## rokleon (13 Out 2018 às 08:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Pelas imagens de satélite parece que vai chegar mais cedo, já está tão perto..


medi a distancia no google maps da distancia de onde deve estar o centro agora, e a costa, perto de Lisboa  660 km/h.
O NHC diz que se deve mover nesse sentido ENE (em linha reta aproximadamente portanto), com uma velocidade de deslocação do olho 36 milhas/h  57 km/h que arredondei até por excesso a 60 km/h. E assumindo que essa velocidade á constante.
Fazendo as contas 60 km está para uma hora, 660 está para x  resultado: 11 horas que chega (o olho, atenção!). A precipitação e ventos fortes em volta da zona circundante (mais a sudeste do olho) do início do landfall , deve ser sentida uns 30/45 min antes.


----------



## rokleon (13 Out 2018 às 08:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Parece que não vamos poder acompanhar a evolução do Leslie no sentido da precipitação. Os radares estão todos desligados excepto o de Loulé. É uma pena porque provavelmente teríamos uma imagem de radar pouco comum e assim tinha-se uma noção de onde a precipitação mais intensa iria chegar.
> No entanto, em termos de chuva já esteve melhor, penso que o que vai ser mais significativo é o vento e é o que não faz falta nenhuma...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2018 às 09:00)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Serei o único a visualizar que mal pisa terra perde a maior parte da intensidade em termos de precipitação pelo menos de acordo com os modelos?



Não deixa de apresentar severidade mesmo quando entrar em terra devido há interacção que vai existir entre o ar frio (frente) e ar quente (furacão) é isso que poderá levar a que existam fenómenos mais extremos tanto de vento como de precipitação. Se chegar cá como furacão ainda terá que passar primeiro a sistema tropical e depois sim depressão e aí já não apresentará preocupação.


----------



## rokleon (13 Out 2018 às 09:04)

rokleon disse:


> medi a distancia no google maps da distancia de onde deve estar o centro agora, e a costa, perto de Lisboa  660 km/h.
> O NHC diz que se deve mover nesse sentido ENE (em linha reta aproximadamente portanto), com uma velocidade de deslocação do olho 36 milhas/h  57 km/h que arredondei até por excesso a 60 km/h. E assumindo que essa velocidade á constante.
> Fazendo as contas 60 km está para uma hora, 660 está para x  resultado: 11 horas que chega (o olho, atenção!) a precipitação e ventos fortes em volta da zona circundante (mais a sudeste do olho) do início do landfall , deve ser sentida uns 30/45 min antes.


O meu print da distância:
Não consigo copiar e colar diretamente os meus prints, porra para isto


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 09:04)

> Na última hora (até às 08h) a principal variação no estado do tempo foi para o aumento da precipitação nas terras altas, que já atingiu níveis de aviso amarelo em três estações do IPMA: Pico Alto (14,6 mm/1h), Chão do Areeiro (11,8 mm) e Bica da Cana (10,6 mm).





> Relevante é também a temperatura no ar sentida registada esta noite, particularmente na Costa Norte da Madeira.
> 
> No Porto Moniz a temperatura mínima sentida esta madrugada foi de 23,1ºC (07h50), tendo em plena madrugada atingido os 24,2ºC (05h10).



http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/pre...-de-aviso-amarelo-nas-terras-altas-GY3809091#


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 09:05)

Bem tive agora a ver no WindGuru, e parece que o GFS, deu uma queda vertiginosa no que toca a precipitação, pois ainda ontem previa mais de 40 mm, e neste momento coloca apenas uns pingos de chuva, vamos ver como será.
Ontem á noite já depois das 22:30 na Sic Notícias estava a dar uma reportagem acerca da Leslie, em que estava a falar um especialista.


----------



## Thomar (13 Out 2018 às 09:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não deixa de apresentar severidade mesmo quando entrar em terra devido há interacção que vai existir entre o ar frio (frente) e ar quente (furacão) é isso que poderá levar a que existam fenómenos mais extremos tanto de vento como de precipitação. Se chegar cá como furacão ainda terá que passar primeiro a sistema tropical e depois sim depressão e aí já não apresentará preocupação.



Tens razão! Bem-vindo de volta @Mário Barros , já lá vai muito tempo sem a tua participação constante aqui no forum.


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 09:06)

Ainda muita incerteza de track entre os membros do ensemble ECMWF de 00Z mas a intensidade é mais certa.

https://weather.us/cyclone-tracks/euro/85-w-373-n/2018101300-240-leslie.html


----------



## ACalado (13 Out 2018 às 09:09)

Estou só a espera da RUn das 06h do GFS pois não acredito muito a das 00h, tudo indica que vai chegar mais cedo que previsto... O zona do landfall ainda é uma incógnita. 

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 09:10)




----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 09:10)

http://models.myfoxhurricane.com/models.cgi?page=distance&currentstorm=al132018

Para os curiosos, insiram as vossas coordenadas à esquerda. Saberão a distância da Leslie.


----------



## ACalado (13 Out 2018 às 09:13)

Vai ser um Landfall às escuras.... Só Loulé funciona. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 09:15)

E depois há os restos de Michael...



https://weather.us/cyclone-tracks/euro/204-w-396-n/2018101300-240.html


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 09:18)

AMFC disse:


> Bom dias a todos.
> Em relação aos incêndios não poderá existir um risco extremo nos locais onde exista vento forte mas precipitação escassa devido à matéria combustível estar ainda muito seca ? O vento chega antes da precipitação creio logo deve ser uma questão a acompanhar, sobretudo porque o tuga adora fazer queimadas quando existe previsão de chuva.


A nossa safa é que grande maioria dos Portugueses nem sabe que hoje vai chover, nem a CMTV  Ahahah.. Estava a ser sarcástico,  claro! Mas já hoje pela manhã falei com três pessoas sobre o que poderia acontecer , e olharam para mim assim com cara de quem achavam que eu estava a delirar 
Respondendo a tua pergunta será também uma situação a ter atenção, mas penso que mesmo sendo pouca, a precipitação que caiu esta semana vai minizar esse risco, nomeadamente no norte que  estava a ser bastante fustigado no mês de Outubro.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 09:19)

Então IPMA? O que se passa com o radar? Resolvam lá isso... 

Só espero que seja algo temporário e não fiquemos "às escuras" com um evento destes em aproximação.


----------



## remember (13 Out 2018 às 09:20)

rokleon disse:


> medi a distancia no google maps da distancia de onde deve estar o centro agora, e a costa, perto de Lisboa  660 km/h.
> O NHC diz que se deve mover nesse sentido ENE (em linha reta aproximadamente portanto), com uma velocidade de deslocação do olho 36 milhas/h  57 km/h que arredondei até por excesso a 60 km/h. E assumindo que essa velocidade á constante.
> Fazendo as contas 60 km está para uma hora, 660 está para x  resultado: 11 horas que chega (o olho, atenção!). A precipitação e ventos fortes em volta da zona circundante (mais a sudeste do olho) do início do landfall , deve ser sentida uns 30/45 min antes.


Tal e qual...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2018 às 09:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A nossa safa é que grande maioria dos Portugueses nem sabe que hoje vai chover, nem a CMTV  Ahahah.. Estava a ser sarcástico,  claro! Mas já hoje pela manhã falei com três pessoas sobre o que poderia acontecer , e olharam para mim assim com cara de quem a achavam que eu estava a delirar
> Respondendo a tua pergunta será também uma situação a ter atenção, mas penso que a pouca precipitação que caiu esta semana vai minizar esse risco, nomeadamente no norte que  estava a ser bastante fustigado no mês de Outubro.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Se até a nos mesmos custa a acreditar imagina aos leigos. Se os portugueses já têm por hábito lidar mal com realidades assim com algo repentino pior ainda. Isto foi uma reviravolta imensa, tudo bem que poderá não ser tão grave quanto o previsto mas também poderá ser pior. Calhando a um fim de semana ainda mais lento tudo se torna. Os americanos ontem passaram o dia todo a dizer que sim nos a dizer que não. E agora, aí está, é aguardar.


----------



## Cinza (13 Out 2018 às 09:23)

Não esquecer que hoje é 13 de Outubro, muita gente em Fátima, vai e vem de pessoas nas estradas

Já agora é assustador ir ás paginas dos jornais e simplesmente nenhum fala da Leslie


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2018 às 09:34)

O problema maior disto tudo, são os ventos sustentados e chuva continua que é a maior diferença dos temporais de inverno em que as coisa são espaçadas. Em linguagem leiga a chuva de algo destas características é como se tivesses debaixo de um chuveiro e o vento é como se tivesses um ventoinha ligada. Enquanto que nos temporais de inverno as coisas têm flutuações.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 09:35)

Penso que com o aproximar do tempo caso se verifique um cenario tão extremo a cair em Lisboa/Leiria todos os noticiarios vão falar sobre o assunto.

Mas tentem perceber o porque de só um canal fazer reportagem 24h sobre catastrofes ( seja incendio, seja chuva intensa ou vento)


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 09:36)

É um impressão minha ou o ciclone vai passar aqui mais perto do litoral norte?

Se repararem na trajetória que o ciclone está a fazer no sat24 da para ter essa perspectiva.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (13 Out 2018 às 09:37)

Na Tvi24 a jornalista a apresentar a notícia falou que podia chegar ao Continente e nem destaque deu aos avisos, a sorte é que depois o repórter na Madeira lá disse que o furacão vinha em direcção ao Continente e já falou de uma forma mais séria em relação a isso.

Destaque é para ele estar a passar mais longe que o previsto na Madeira, pelos vistos mais a norte. Pode mesmo vir a subir mais a entrada no continente.


----------



## Fada (13 Out 2018 às 09:41)

Na Madalena o mar está bravio, mas nada do outro mundo (já vi muito pior no Algarve)
O problema é a marginal estar tão perto e quase ao nível do mar.

PS: Descobri que o photobucket já não suporta videos. Existe algum site com carateristicas semelhantes que ainda o faça?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 09:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se até a nos mesmos custa a acreditar imagina aos leigos. Se os portugueses já têm por hábito lidar mal com realidades assim com algo repentino pior ainda. Isto foi uma reviravolta imensa, tudo bem que poderá não ser tão grave quanto o previsto mas também poderá ser pior. Calhando a um fim de semana ainda mais lento tudo se torna. Os americanos ontem passaram o dia todo a dizer que sim nos a dizer que não. E agora, aí está, é aguardar.



Obviamente esta tempestade teve o comportamento mais errático que nos já vimos, mas isso já faz parte do passado! Agora ela já ai vem a toda a velocidade, e penso que até uma certa hora de ontem o IPMA esteve bem, vigilante e cauteloso sem alarmismos! Mas quando ao final do dia as probabilidades já andavam dentro dos 90% , e com previsões medonhas do ECMWF  teriam que ter  tido uma atitude diferente de forma a sensibilizar as populações, para mim a mais correcta seria uma conferência de imprensa meramente a explicar a situação ás populações , ou mesmo que não se justificasse um aviso vermelho para algumas zonas do país, eu acho que se justifica perfeitamente . Mas esse aviso vai aparecer, resta saber quando


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 09:46)

tiagooliveira20 disse:


> Na Tvi24 a jornalista a apresentar a notícia falou que podia chegar ao Continente e nem destaque deu aos avisos, a sorte é que depois o repórter na Madeira lá disse que o furacão vinha em direcção ao Continente e já falou de uma forma mais séria em relação a isso.
> 
> Destaque é para ele estar a passar mais longe que o previsto na Madeira, pelos vistos mais a norte. Pode mesmo vir a subir mais a entrada no continente.



Depois do que esse reporter passou é normal que faça avisos e precauções quando mais ninguem faz


----------



## guimeixen (13 Out 2018 às 09:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Parece que não vamos poder acompanhar a evolução do Leslie no sentido da precipitação. Os radares estão todos desligados excepto o de Loulé. É uma pena porque provavelmente teríamos uma imagem de radar pouco comum e assim tinha-se uma noção de onde a precipitação mais intensa iria chegar.
> No entanto, em termos de chuva já esteve melhor, penso que o que vai ser mais significativo é o vento e é o que não faz falta nenhuma...





João Pedro disse:


> Absolutamente inacreditável estarem dois radares off com um evento destes a chegar às costas portuguesas...





ACalado disse:


> Vai ser um Landfall às escuras.... Só Loulé funciona.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk





Snifa disse:


> Então IPMA? O que se passa com o radar? Resolvam lá isso...
> 
> Só espero que seja algo temporário e não fiquemos "às escuras" com um evento destes em aproximação.



Não tenho a certeza pois também não há precipitação mas no site RainViewer   https://www.rainviewer.com  parece estar a funcionar. No site não mostra mas na aplicação para o telemóvel aparecem os símbolos no local dos radares e ao carregar diz que estão a ser atualizados:


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 09:51)

Cmtv agora a falar sobre vento, chuva e agitação maritima forte em Portugal continental.

Mas reforça que uma das zonas mais afetadas é a Madeira

E que os portugueses devem ficar preocupados.



> *Vento máximo aumenta para 118 km/h, no extremo Oeste da ilha da Madeira*



http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/ven...o-extremo-oeste-da-ilha-da-madeira-JY3809182#


----------



## Iuri (13 Out 2018 às 09:52)

Amanhã de manhã está agendada a maratona de Lisboa a começar na Ponte VDG. Mantém-se?


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 09:55)

Iuri disse:


> Amanhã de manhã está agendada a maratona de Lisboa a começar na Ponte VDG. Mantém-se?



pelo que se ve sim.


----------



## FJC (13 Out 2018 às 09:56)

rokleon disse:


> medi a distancia no google maps da distancia de onde deve estar o centro agora, e a costa, perto de Lisboa  660 km/h.
> O NHC diz que se deve mover nesse sentido ENE (em linha reta aproximadamente portanto), com uma velocidade de deslocação do olho 36 milhas/h  57 km/h que arredondei até por excesso a 60 km/h. E assumindo que essa velocidade á constante.
> Fazendo as contas 60 km está para uma hora, 660 está para x  resultado: 11 horas que chega (o olho, atenção!). A precipitação e ventos fortes em volta da zona circundante (mais a sudeste do olho) do início do landfall , deve ser sentida uns 30/45 min antes.



Bom dia.
11 horas da noite, certo!?


----------



## rokleon (13 Out 2018 às 09:58)

FJC disse:


> Bom dia.
> 11 horas da noite, certo!?


Daqui a 11 horas. Mas não leves a sério o cálculo, vem de uma estimativa e assume a velocidade de deslocamento constante. As saídas dos modelos do meio dia vão dar uma ideia bem melhor. Mas é perto das 20h (8 da noite)


----------



## Hawk (13 Out 2018 às 09:58)

Na Madeira o vento médio já ultrapassou os 80 km/h no Lombo da Terça. Acumulados nos 25 mm na zonas montanhosas.


----------



## Iuri (13 Out 2018 às 09:59)

De manhã tudo estará seguramente mais calmo, resta saber é o nível de danos infligidos durante a noite, que pode afetar não só o percurso como os acessos à linha da meta.
Faço votos de que a Leslie perca força ao ver a costa lusitana.


----------



## remember (13 Out 2018 às 10:00)

rokleon disse:


> Daqui a 11 horas. Mas não leves a sério o cálculo, vem de uma estimativa e assume a velocidade de deslocamento constante. As saídas dos modelos do meio dia vão dar uma ideia bem melhor. Mas é perto das 20h (8 da noite)


Podem contar com agravamento do estado do tempo para o fim do dia.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (13 Out 2018 às 10:01)

*Nº68
*


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 10:02)

Ultima discussion do NHC. Força-furação até landfall, mas o NHC usa 1-min media, que é ~10% mais alto que a standard 10-min.

Hurricane Leslie Discussion Number 68
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132018
500 AM AST Sat Oct 13 2018

Satellite imagery suggests that Leslie has started extratropical
transition. The mid-level eye seen earlier in both conventional
and microwave satellite imagery has become less distinct, and it is
continuing to separate from the low-level center. In addition,
colder air is entraining into the western and southern sides of the
circulation. However, a sizable cluster of convection persists to
the northeast of the center, indicating that the cyclone is still
tropical at this time. The large-scale models forecast that Leslie
will likely complete transition in 12 to perhaps 18 h, and that the
associated winds should remain at or near hurricane force until the
center moves over the Iberian Peninsula. After landfall, rapid
weakening is forecast, and the cyclone should dissipate as it
becomes part of a broad low pressure area over Spain between 36-48
h.

The initial motion is 070/33 as Leslie is now well embedded in the
mid-latitude westerlies. A continued east-northeastward motion with
a gradual decrease in forward speed is expected for the next 36 h.
This should bring the center of Leslie onshore on the Iberian
Peninsula in about 18 h and into western Spain by about 24 h. There
is little change in either the track guidance or the track forecast
from the last advisory.

The meteorological services of Portugal and Spain will handle hazard
information for their respective countries via local weather
products.


Key Messages:

1. Leslie is expected to bring near hurricane-force winds to
portions of Portugal late today as a powerful post-tropical
cyclone. Gale-force winds are also likely to affect portions of
western Spain tonight and Sunday.

2. Leslie is expected to produce rainfall amounts of 25 to 75 mm (1
to 3 inches) with isolated amounts as high as 125 mm (5 inches)
across portions of Portugal and Spain, which could cause flash
flooding.

3. For more information on Leslie, interests in Portugal should
refer to products from the Portuguese Institute for Sea and
Atmosphere at www.ipma.pt. Interests in Spain should refer to
products from the State Meteorological Agency at www.aemet.es.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 13/0900Z 36.2N 16.7W 65 KT 75 MPH
12H 13/1800Z 37.7N 11.8W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
24H 14/0600Z 39.6N 6.8W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/INLAND
36H 14/1800Z 41.3N 2.7W 25 KT 30 MPH...POST-TROP/INLAND
48H 15/0600Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Beven


----------



## remember (13 Out 2018 às 10:07)

Cada vez mais próxima 









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 10:13)

Modelos do IPMA com 63 km/h de vento médio em Sintra.


----------



## JTavares (13 Out 2018 às 10:19)

Se os radares não estiverem operacionais neste evento o ipma TEM que ser questionado pelos motivos !!! Desde 23 set que se anda a falar nisto !!! 
Não estamos a falar duma caixa de munições perdida...


----------



## Happy (13 Out 2018 às 10:22)

Este comportamento não será propossitado, de forma a evitar o que aconteceu há um ano!! Estará o IPMA com receio dos incêndios? não faz muito sentido, mas se evitarem com isto as queimadas resolvem outro grande possível problema!


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2018 às 10:22)

ventos mais fortes no 2º quadrante, de norte-noroeste... acima dos 120kmh.

grande expectativa.


----------



## JTavares (13 Out 2018 às 10:28)

Num evento destes ter só um radar operacional é falha monumental !!! Podem ser alheios à causa mas à 20 dias que se fala no Leslie, 20 dias !!! 





Happy disse:


> Este comportamento não será propossitado, de forma a evitar o que aconteceu há um ano!! Estará o IPMA com receio dos incêndios? não faz muito sentido, mas se evitarem com isto as queimadas resolvem outro grande possível problema!


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2018 às 10:29)

EMAs de Cabo Cavoeiro, Santa Cruz e Torres Vedras.


----------



## Happy (13 Out 2018 às 10:32)

O radar de Loulé já começa a detectar alguma coisa, realmente é incompreensível o que se está a passar com o IPMA!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 10:32)

Agreste disse:


> EMAs de Cabo Cavoeiro, Santa Cruz e Torres Vedras.


Sem dúvida, pena o cabo Raso estar sem  dados de vento há meses e meses.
O Ipma tem uma estação no Cabo da Roca, possivelmente vai ter dados estrondosos, e partilhados depois do evento.


----------



## Hawk (13 Out 2018 às 10:36)

Uma primeira banda está a afectar a Madeira desde por volta das 08h30. Deverá haver uma 2a linha mais activa mais tarde. Funchal, agora:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 10:37)

09:00 - 10:30.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 10:40)

> Vento forte coloca treze distritos em alerta laranja Proteção Civil alerta para a possibilidade de cheias, queda de árvores, estragos em estruturas, piso escorregadio e formação de lençóis de água.
> 
> Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...itos-em-alerta-laranja?ref=HP_DestaqueLateral



Já começaram a lançar os alertas


----------



## JTavares (13 Out 2018 às 10:42)

Nesta img pela movimentação parece que faz direct hit sobre Lisboa.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 10:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 09:00 - 10:30.



Aparentemente deve entrar algures entre Coimbra e Leiria


----------



## JTavares (13 Out 2018 às 10:43)

Só laranja? 


AJJ disse:


> Já começaram a lançar os alertas


----------



## guimeixen (13 Out 2018 às 10:49)

O radar dinâmico já está a funcionar.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 10:49)

Saída do Arome, de há minutos.
Faixa de 130 km/h-160 km/h de rajada máxima. Medonho! 



gif hosting


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 10:51)

Atenção pessoal, isto já não é um furacão, mas sim uma forte tempestade extratropical com ventos de força de furacão. Um dos flancos já está completamente decapitado, e espera-se que o shear aumente ainda mais. A dúvida ê, até que ponto a interação com a frente irá matar ou fortalecer a tempestade.

Pelo sim, pelo não, acompanhem muito bem o seu núcleo pois, lá sim as coisas ficarão muito agrestes no que concerne ao vento. Terras altas dentro do raio de ação da tempestade, também deverão estar atentas a ventos potencialmente agressivos. Relativamente à chuva, esta já não deverá ser tão uniforme como se de um furacão tratasse, pois como referi, este já está em parte decapitado, embora possa ocorrer chuva potencialmente exagerada, esta já estará em parte associada ao sistema frontal. Pelo ECMWF, quem apanharia a chuva pior seria o Alentejo e o Algarve. 

Pelo que vejo, à chegada a Portugal, de furacão já terá muito pouco. Mas volto a repetir, será uma tempestade extratropical forte. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 10:54)

guimeixen disse:


> O radar dinâmico já está a funcionar.


Aparentemente só Arouca; Coruche ainda não.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2018 às 10:56)

Acho que se deve ter bom senso e não cair em alarmismos excessivos! 

Certamente o IPMA está a digerir a informação e ao longo desta tarde fará um ponto de situação mais realista.

No geral parece-me que o problema será mais o vento do que a precipitação mas será bem assim? Acho que o sistema deverá descarregar algures. O NOAA insiste em precipitações de 25 a 75mm e localmente 125mm...


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2018 às 10:57)

acabei falar com a minha avó e ela pensava que a Leslie andava lá para a Madeira  tão boa a nossa comunicação social...


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2018 às 10:57)

Já temos o radar de Arouca e Loulé disponíveis


----------



## JTavares (13 Out 2018 às 10:58)

Aboadinho disse:


> Aparentemente só Arouca; Coruche ainda não.


Vi agora q já cobre todo o Continente. O IPMA anda por este fórum .


----------



## romeupaz (13 Out 2018 às 10:58)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...in-face-strongest-atlantic-storm-in-176-years

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 11:01)

Aparentemente, uma animação das imagens de satélite parece concluir que o núcleo da tempestade dirige-se para nordeste, em direcção aproximada da Galiza. Sendo o bordo oriental aquele que parece mais activo, a influencia da tempestade deverá sentir-se com particulares efeitos sobretudo ao longo do litoral oeste, desde os distritos de Lisboa até Viana do Castelo; o Alentejo e o Algarve deverão sofrer menos impactos.

Este percurso faz-me lembrar a trajectória da Xynthia em Fevereiro de 2010:


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 11:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Acho que se deve ter bom senso e não cair em alarmismos excessivos!
> 
> Certamente o IPMA está a digerir a informação e ao longo desta tarde fará um ponto de situação mais realista.
> 
> No geral parece-me que o problema será mais o vento do que a precipitação mas será bem assim? Acho que o sistema deverá descarregar algures. O NOAA insiste em precipitações de 25 a 75mm e localmente 125mm...



Sim, mas também pode acontecer alguma desgraça em algum lugar em particular. Espero bem que não, mas com estas previsões é possível.

Avisos tardios, radares desligados... Já estou a ver material para uma futura comissão de inquérito. 

Here we go again?


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Out 2018 às 11:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Aparentemente, uma animação das imagens de satélite parece concluir que o núcleo da tempestade dirige-se para nordeste, em direcção aproximada da Galiza. Sendo o bordo oriental aquele que parece mais activo, a influencia da tempestade deverá sentir-se com particulares efeitos sobretudo ao longo do litoral oeste, desde os distritos de Lisboa até Viana do Castelo; o Alentejo e o Algarve deverão sofrer menos impactos.


Acabei de ver precisamente isso, o ciclone está a curvar para NE. Analisando as imagens já duvido que entre pelo estuário do Tejo, na minha opinião entra entre o litoral de Leiria e o Cabo Mondego.


----------



## Thomar (13 Out 2018 às 11:05)

Está a sair  arun das 6H do GFS, dá um landfall na zona de Lisboa, com um pressão de 990hpa a ocorrer entre as 00h e as 02h, rajadas máximas a rondar os 100/110km/h por volta das 3H/5H.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 11:06)

Gerofil disse:


> Aparentemente, uma animação das imagens de satélite parece concluir que o núcleo da tempestade dirige-se para nordeste, em direcção aproximada da Galiza. Sendo o bordo oriental aquele que parece mais activo, a influencia da tempestade deverá sentir-se com particulares efeitos sobretudo ao longo do litoral oeste, desde os distritos de Lisboa até Viana do Castelo; o Alentejo e o Algarve deverão sofrer menos impactos.



Tenho a mesma impressão, que se dirige mais para a zona de Coimbra ou mais a Norte, mas pode ser ilusão do movimento no satélite


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2018 às 11:08)

Aparentemente pela saída do Gfs o ciclone à ultima hora é como que empurrado para a região de Lisboa alterando um pouco o movimento NE. Veremos se assim vai ser..


----------



## JTavares (13 Out 2018 às 11:09)

Agora é nowcast.


----------



## Cinza (13 Out 2018 às 11:10)

Segunda a jornalista da tvi24 haverá um briefing da protecção civil pelas 11h30.


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 11:13)

JTavares disse:


> Vi agora q já cobre todo o Continente. O IPMA anda por este fórum .



Arouca e Loulé. Falta Coruche, talvez o mais importante hoje.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 11:13)

Snifa disse:


> Tenho a mesma impressão, que se dirige mais para a zona de Coimbra ou mais a Norte, mas pode ser ilusão do movimento no satélite


----------



## vitoreis (13 Out 2018 às 11:17)

Vai ser uma noite complicada na zona centro litoral do país. Nazaré, Leiria, Caldas da Rainha, Peniche e até mesmo a zona entre Santarém e Coimbra parecem ser os locais mais sujeitos a ventos com rajadas que poderão ser de até 150km/h

Existe ainda a possibilidade de a tempestade enfraquecer bastante e ficar a O de Sagres em deslocação lenta para E. Um cenário que traria bastante menos problemas à população.

Bastante interessante esta Leslie. Vamos lá ver como se comporta nas próximas horas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 11:19)

*Fórum
*
A equipa do Staff pede que mensagens sobre seguimento mais específico de uma certa zona (dados de vento, precipitação, etc.) sejam colocados nos tópicos de seguimento respectivos, de modo a não _sobrecarregar _este tópico. Posts mais gerais como imagens de satélite e radar podem ser colocados aqui. É consoante o bom-senso de cada um de vós. Posteriormente, as mensagens mais relevantes dos seguimentos poderão ser movidas para aqui.

Obrigado e bom furacão!


----------



## cepp1 (13 Out 2018 às 11:21)

JTavares disse:


> Num evento destes ter só um radar operacional é falha monumental !!! Podem ser alheios à causa mas à 20 dias que se fala no Leslie, 20 dias !!!


20 dias?? Eu nos ultimos 20 dias só vi a lamuria do costume: AA, clima mais chato do mundo, seca e mais seca, 0 de chuva!! Nunca pensei que chegasse ca nada


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 11:25)

> Precipitação acumulada nas últimas seis horas (entre as 04:00 e as 10:00) no Chão do Areeiro (42,2 mm) e no Pico Alto (41,7 mm)



http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/pre...logica-de-risco-moderado-a-elevado-DY3809599#


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 11:35)

vitoreis disse:


> Vai ser uma noite complicada na zona centro litoral do país. Nazaré, Leiria, Caldas da Rainha, Peniche e até mesmo a zona entre Santarém e Coimbra parecem ser os locais mais sujeitos a ventos com rajadas que poderão ser de até 150km/h
> 
> Existe ainda a possibilidade de a tempestade enfraquecer bastante e ficar a O de Sagres em deslocação lenta para E. Um cenário que traria bastante menos problemas à população.
> 
> Bastante interessante esta Leslie. Vamos lá ver como se comporta nas próximas horas



Cortes de energia são bastante prováveis com estes ventos, além de quedas de árvores e estruturas leves, inundações locais, etc.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2018 às 11:36)

Parece que este furacão vai trazer brocas...







https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/629875/furacao-leslie-a-caminho-de-lisboa


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 11:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que este furacão vai trazer brocas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Adoro o ultima hora


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 11:42)

http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/poly...101321_201810131000_0_mesoscalediscussion.xml


----------



## Cinza (13 Out 2018 às 11:56)

Tras reunirse con responsables de todas las islas, la consejera de Política Territorial, Nieves Lady Barreto, *pide a la población especial atención ante la evolución del tiempo aunque todo apunta a que "Leslie" no afecte a Canarias.*

El Gobierno de Canarias ha pedido a la población que preste especial atención a las próximas 48 horas ante el cierto grado de incertidumbre en la trayectoria errática de la tormenta tropical "Leslie", que sigue vigilando aunque los últimos pronósticos la sitúan lejos del archipiélago.

http://www.rtvc.es/noticias/el-gobi...danos-ante-la-evolucion-de-leslie-188302.aspx


Prevenir sempre foi o melhor remédio.

Em Portugal estão à espera que passe para depois virem falar


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 12:05)

Protecção civil acabou de or 13 distritos de Portugal continental em aviso vermelho


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2018 às 12:07)

Ainda estou espantado com a neglicencia em Portugal. Deviam ter lancado alertas.

Landfall em Coimbra com forca de tempestade tropical ou cat 1. Ao inicio da noite.


----------



## Jodamensil (13 Out 2018 às 12:08)

Portanto por Lisboa o risco desapareceu é isso? Coimbra para cima é que vai sentir?

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 12:13)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *VENTANIA VIOLENTA
> *
> *Válido para a zona OESTE de Lisboa, durante a noite de hoje (13 de Outubro de 2018) para amanhã (14 de Outubro de 2018)*
> 
> ...



Um exemplo do que poderá acontecer no litoral centro, a partir de Cascais para cima:


*⚠ ⚠ ⚠*


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (13 Out 2018 às 12:13)

Vão-me desculpar mas o IPMA colocou alguns distritos em alerta laranja e outros em amarelo e foi emitido um comunicado conjunto da ANPC e IPMA a alertar para as condições meteorológicas adversa, com efeitos expectáveis e medidas preventivas. 
Gostamos tanto de criticar, mas para mim é óbvio que tenho de ter cuidado extra interpretando os alertas que foram emitidos.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 12:14)

TVI24H Actualização do Furacão com o IPMA agora.

13 distritos em aviso vermelho, rajadas de vento na ordem dos 180km/h podendo atingir 190 Km/H

landfall entre sines e figueira da foz segundo as ultimas previsões, Lisboa, Leiria, Setubal, Santarem os sitios mais afectados.

Leslie baixa a depressão..

Ondas entre 7 metros com picos de 14m com alta probabilidade de galgamentos.

Aviso laranja para precipitação na zona centro.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 12:16)

Estão a ler lançados avisos vermelhos referentes ao vento,segundo o IPMA.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Out 2018 às 12:16)

Aqui por Torres Vedras, depois do que se viveu e para quem ainda se lembra da tempestade de 23 Dezembro de 2009 causou estragos muito elevados e prejuízos de valor avultado, reina a preocupação que algo semelhante possa vir a acontecer de novo para o fim do dia de hoje e madrugada de Domingo.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 12:17)

Já estão no site os avisos vermelhos do IPMA para vento e agitação maritima


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 12:18)

Aviso vermelho para vento e agitação marítima vai ser lançado dentro de momentos!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 12:18)

huguh disse:


> Já estão no site os avisos vermelhos do IPMA para vento e agitação maritima



Fui ver agora e ainda está a laranja?...

Mas sim, talvez daqui a uns minutos já faça o update.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Out 2018 às 12:19)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Aqui por Torres Vedras, depois do que se viveu e para quem ainda se lembra da tempestade de 23 Dezembro de 2009 causou estragos muito elevados e prejuízos de valor avultado, reina a preocupação que algo semelhante possa vir a acontecer de novo para o fim do dia de hoje e madrugada de Domingo.


 E lembro-me que na altura as pessoas daqui da zona foram todas apanhadas desprevenidas, a sorte foi mesmo ter sido de madrugada, caso contrario poderia haver vítimas a lamentar. Ou seja acho que tem de se alertar as pessoas para o que possa vir ai.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 12:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aviso vermelho para vento e agitação marítima vai ser lançado dentro de momentos!



E estão à espera de mais saídas para meter aviso vermelho de precipitação.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 12:20)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Fui ver agora e ainda está a laranja?...
> 
> Mas sim, talvez daqui a uns minutos já faça o update.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 12:21)

huguh disse:


>




Exatamente, foi um update


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 12:22)

Multiplatform winds de 09Z, com máximo de 63 nodos (117 kph) a 42 mn ao sudeste do centro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 12:23)

AJJ disse:


> E estão à espera de mais saídas para meter aviso vermelho de precipitação.



Ai já não tenho tanta certeza assim, agora este avisos eram mais que previsíveis ! Só pecam por tardios


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 12:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ai já não tenho tanta certeza assim, agora este avisos eram mais que previsíveis ! Só pecam por tardios



Segundo o individuo do IPMA é imprevisivel o nivel de precipitação portanto vão aguardar até as proximas actualizações


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 12:25)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> E lembro-me que na altura as pessoas daqui da zona foram todas apanhadas desprevenidas, a sorte foi mesmo ter sido de madrugada, caso contrario poderia haver vítimas a lamentar. Ou seja acho que tem de se alertar as pessoas para o que possa vir ai.



Aquela estação de Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras vai ser uma das estações a seguir com particular atenção.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 12:28)

O record nacional de 169 km/h do Cabo da Roca talvez caia mesmo... Impressionante.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 12:32)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-di...ueda-de-arvores-e-galhos-na-madeira-BY3809715


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 12:34)

Algumas pessoas que fui falando esta manhã, nem sequer ouviram falar do nome Leslie.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 12:35)




----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Out 2018 às 12:41)

Na RTP3, o IPMA acabou de dar o ponto de situação e parece que acabou de acordar para o que se vai passar, referindo que a partir da tarde vai haver distritos com aviso vermelho.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Out 2018 às 12:42)

para mim vai ser um flop


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 12:43)

Incrível

O Município de Peniche não emitiu qualquer informação à população. 
Até porque não se vai passar nada de mais em Peniche...

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 12:44)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Na RTP3, o IPMA acabou de dar o ponto de situação e parece que acabou de acordar para o que se vai passar, referindo que a partir da tarde vai haver distritos com aviso vermelho.



isso já foi referido na pagina anterior. O mesmo que falou na rtp3 ja tinha falado na tvi24


----------



## ACalado (13 Out 2018 às 12:47)

Penso que isto vai ser mais rápido do que pensamos.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 12:51)

Na tvi24 dizem que o furacão irá fazer-se sentir a partir das 19h


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 12:52)

Ilusão de óptica ou o centro da depressão está mais em cima do que o modelado. Acho que está a deslocar se mais rápido q o esperado e parece que vai muita gente decepcionada pelo menos no que toca a precipitação observando os modelos. Literalmente morre na praia.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 12:55)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ilusão de óptica ou o centro da depressão está mais em cima do que o modelado. Acho que está a deslocar se mais rápido q o esperado e parece que vai muita gente decepcionada pelo menos no que toca a precipitação observando os modelos. Literalmente morre na praia.


Os modelos colocam o grosso da precipitação no mar, creio que o mais gravoso será mesmo o vento.


----------



## Fada (13 Out 2018 às 13:03)

Com a subida a maré é provável que a água chegue à  Marginal da Madalena do Mar
Já evacuei o meu carro da garagem  para um parque de estacionamento num ponto alto.
A vista da minha varanda já impõe respeito.

O vento continua moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes, nas nada de preocupante.

Tirada da minha varanda


----------



## Soleiro (13 Out 2018 às 13:03)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ilusão de óptica ou o centro da depressão está mais em cima do que o modelado. Acho que está a deslocar se mais rápido q o esperado e parece que vai muita gente decepcionada pelo menos no que toca a precipitação observando os modelos. Literalmente morre na praia.



Decepcionada??? a gente quer é que isto não nos atinja !!!!


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 13:05)

Proteção civil a fazer um ponto de situação agora na tvi 24


----------



## Sanxito (13 Out 2018 às 13:06)

Soleiro disse:


> Decepcionada??? a gente quer é que isto não nos atinja !!!!


Do ponto de vista social esperamos sempre que nada aconteça, mas do ponto de vista científico e emocional, óbvio, todos querem ver, sentir, aprender e sei lá mais o quê... 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 13:08)

Sanxito disse:


> Do ponto de vista social esperamos sempre que nada aconteça, mas do ponto de vista científico e emocional, óbvio, todos querem ver, sentir, aprender e sei lá mais o quê...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk



E fazer registos fotograficos e de dados.

Proteção civil a fazer um apelo para a população preocupar-se primeiro com o bem estar do que com bens materiais, evitar andar na rua e o uso do fogo


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 13:12)

Do ponto de vista da Proteção civil então só a faixa entre Sines e Leiria merece atenção. Nos outros sítios não merece. Acho que estão a subestimar o ciclone.
E aliás, do meu ponto de vista, e vendo através do satélite, parece me e quase de certeza que entrada da Leslie será ali na zona entre Leiria e Coimbra, logo acho que estão um pouco desactualizados os senhores da Proteção Civil. Aqui a costa do litoral norte e se fizer landfall por essas zonas o litoral norte também tem de se por a toques.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Out 2018 às 13:14)

Pessoal agora nowcasting nos tópicos apropriados!!!! 
Continuo a dizer não descarto a possibilidade  de entrar bem mais a norte de Lisboa.. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 13:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pessoal agora nowcasting nos tópicos apropriados!!!!
> Continuo a dizer não descarto a possibilidade  de entrar bem mais a norte de Lisboa..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Exatamente, parece-me que a entrada será bem mais a norte e bem mais cedo que o esperado. 
Caso entre mais a norte é bom aqui para os nortenho seguirem, com todo o gosto e eu que o diga.


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2018 às 13:17)

Ou muito muda a sua trajetória ou Leslie vai claramente ao norte de Lisboa. Não descarto mais perto do Porto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 13:17)

Candy disse:


> Incrível
> 
> O Município de Peniche não emitiu qualquer informação à população.
> Até porque não se vai passar nada de mais em Peniche...
> ...



Os municipios mais do interior, como o de Torres Novas(Santarém), e o de Porto de Mós(Leiria) já emitiram os comunicados á populção, isto foi o que eu vi no facebook.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 13:19)

rfilipeg disse:


> Do ponto de vista da Proteção civil então só a faixa entre Sines e Leiria merece atenção. Nos outros sítios não merece. Acho que estão a subestimar o ciclone.
> E aliás, do meu ponto de vista, e vendo através do satélite, parece me e quase de certeza que entrada da Leslie será ali na zona entre Leiria e Coimbra, logo acho que estão um pouco desactualizados os senhores da Proteção Civil. Aqui a costa do litoral norte e se fizer landfall por essas zonas o litoral norte também tem de se por a toques.


Pela animação de satélite que está nesta página parece-me altamente improvável que a landfall seja a sul de Lisboa. Nem em Lisboa sequer...


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2018 às 13:20)

Pek disse:


> Ou muito muda a sua trajetória ou Leslie vai claramente ao norte de Lisboa


Neste momento o sistema até apresenta um olho relativamente bem definido enquanto começa parecer querer estabelecer sistemas frontais, e sim, parece estar a curvar bastante para norte. Não me admiro se acabar por entrar muito mais a norte, quase no Minho ou Galiza.  Vamos ver, mas esta curva certamente acentua o seu processo de se tornar extra tropical e provavelmente torna o sistema mais intenso. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 13:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Pela animação de satélite que está nesta página parece-me altamente improvável que a landfall seja a sul de Lisboa. Nem em Lisboa sequer...



Concordo totalmente e é bastante evidente a velocidade a que se desloca e claramente ali para a região Centro. Agora saber se é mais acima de Leiria um pouco mais abaixo, agora em Lisboa não faz landfall nem lá perto.
Veremos...estamos em nowcasting e é para isso mesmo que serve o nowcasting para ir acompanhando a situação em tempo real.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 13:24)

rozzo disse:


> Neste momento o sistema até apresenta um olho relativamente bem definido enquanto começa parecer querer estabelecer sistemas frontais, e sim, parece estar a curvar bastante para norte. Não me admiro se acabar por entrar muito mais a norte, quase no Minho ou Galiza.  Vamos ver, mas esta curva certamente acentua o seu processo de se tornar extra tropical e provavelmente torna o sistema mais intenso.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


É isso mesmo que me parece. Estava a ver as imagens do SAT 24 e parece-me ir bem mais direto à Figueira ou mais a norte ainda.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 13:25)

Preocupa-me realmente este aviso na previsão do NHC:
RAINFALL: Leslie is expected to produce total rainfall accumulations
of 1 to 3 inches (25 to 75 mm) with localized amounts up to 5 inches
(125 mm) across portions of Portugal and Spain this weekend. This
rainfall may lead to some instances of flash flooding.
125 mm em alguns locais de Portugal, é a precipitação de vários meses... Aqui será em poucas horas...


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 13:25)

TAF do aeroporto de Lisboa. Em geral, vento médio de 32, rajada 45 nós a partir das 2200, com possibilidade de médio 45, rajadas 65 nós entre as 2200-0000. Pois 35 rajadas 48 nós depois de meia noite.

TAF LPPT 131100Z 1312/1418 21010KT 9999 SCT020
BECMG 1318/1321 18020G32KT 6000 -RA SCT006 BKN012
*TEMPO 1321/1323 18032G45KT 2000 +RA BKN005
PROB30 TEMPO 1321/1323 18045G65KT 1200 +TSRA BKN015CB 
BECMG 1323/1401 29035G48KT 9999 NSW SCT020*
TEMPO 1401/1409 8000 SHRA BKN015 FEW018CB
BECMG 1402/1404 32018G30KT TEMPO 1408/1418 32015KT=


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2018 às 13:29)

rozzo disse:


> Neste momento o sistema até apresenta um olho relativamente bem definido enquanto começa parecer querer estabelecer sistemas frontais, e sim, parece estar a curvar bastante para norte. Não me admiro se acabar por entrar muito mais a norte, quase no Minho ou Galiza.  Vamos ver, mas esta curva certamente acentua o seu processo de se tornar extra tropical e provavelmente torna o sistema mais intenso.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


 
Exacto!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (13 Out 2018 às 13:32)

Dia a todos, como estão os avisos "oficiais" e a prevenção?


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 13:32)

Cada vez mais parece que a cidade de  Lisboa fica fora do "espectaculo"


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2018 às 13:34)

Sem descuidar cuidados em todo o país, a mim parece-me crucial começar a precaver bens e comportamentos em toda a faixa litoral até ao extremo norte. 
Parece mesmo que será um bom bocado a norte de onde tanto se falou (Lisboa) e poderá haver algum descuido face a isso. 

Mais ainda, pela assinatura no satélite o sistema parece claramente ir entrar agora numa rápida fase de cavamento e intensificação já com sistema frontal, e ainda por cima com núcleo quente isolado, o que é sempre sinónimo de um sistema extra tropical muito vigoroso. 
Mais ainda, neste tipo de condições, já vimos várias vezes sistemas em cavamento com este trajecto darem também vento muito intenso pelo interior a dentro, e não só na faixa litoral. 

Aquela carta do Estofex parece começar a parecer a mais acertada em termos de trajecto, mas agora nada mais do se acompanhar e ter cuidado. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 13:38)

AJJ disse:


> Cada vez mais parece que a cidade de  Lisboa fica fora do "espectaculo"


A landfall vai ser muito mais a norte, eu já quase que aposto que nem será em Portugal mas sim na Galiza, na Corunha.

Edit: Corunha não, Finisterra, enganei-me a ler o mapa


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 13:41)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Dia a todos, como estão os avisos "oficiais" e a prevenção?



IPMA já lançou comunicados e a proteção civil também.

Aos poucos e poucos as pessoas vão sabendo, mas cedo não é de certeza.


----------



## Intruso (13 Out 2018 às 13:44)

Como já disse para mim o landfall será na zona de Mira, entre a Figueira da Foz e Aveiro.


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 13:44)

A mais provável rota ou ainda mais acima.


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 13:52)

Ainda se o centro for mais para o norte, os ventos mais vogoros occorerão numa área grande ao sudeste do centro. Podería ser pior para Lisboa ser for occorer isto.


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2018 às 13:58)

Exactamente. O centro não tem os ventos mais intensos....


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 13:58)

o que vai acertar ainda vai ser o unico que mete mais a norte


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 13:58)

Leslie claramente errática mais uma vez na sua rota em relação ao modelado nas últimas saídas! Um quebra-cabeças para qualquer modelo numérico até ao fim, impressionante! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 14:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Leslie claramente errática mais uma vez na sua rota em relação ao modelado nas últimas saídas! Um quebra-cabeças para qualquer modelo numérico até ao fim, impressionante!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Já esteve quase a bater à tua porta, mas agora acho que é à minha que ela está com vontade de ir bater...


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 14:03)

Bom e neste momento e olhando ao satélite, parece me a mim que Leslie irá entrar ali uma bocado mais abaixo de Leiria, talvez ali na zona de Peniche. Mas isto é para já, temos de continuar a acompanhar com a maior atenção.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 14:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Já esteve quase a bater à tua porta, mas agora acho que é à minha que ela está com vontade de ir bater...


Por mim, quanto mais para cima for, melhor é! Pelo menos não teria os ventos fortes que tanto dispenso. Chuva, mesmo que seja pouca parece-me garantida de qualquer das maneiras. 

Que tudo corra bem, aí pelo litoral!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 14:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Já esteve quase a bater à tua porta, mas agora acho que é à minha que ela está com vontade de ir bater...


Acho que vai ficar pelo meio, mas nesta altura apenas nos resta esperar para ver! Mas quanto mais longe melhor, ou não?!  Que sensação estranha! Um misto de sentimentos e receios! Sem dúvida um sentimento ambíguo  

Que corra tudo bem por ai João  e a todas as "portas" dos membros deste fórum!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 14:06)

rfilipeg disse:


> Bom e neste momento e olhando ao satélite, parece me a mim que Leslie irá entrar ali uma bocado mais abaixo de Leiria, talvez ali na zona de Peniche. Mas isto é para já, temos de continuar a acompanhar com a maior atenção.


É... moro em Peniche.  Veremos!...

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 14:08)

Neste momento, a trajectória parece me mais esta. Mas recordo que pode mudar a qualquer momento.


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2018 às 14:10)

Éire disse:


> Ainda se o centro for mais para o norte, os ventos mais vogoros occorerão numa área grande ao sudeste do centro. Podería ser pior para Lisboa ser for occorer isto.



É certo, mas depende de quão longe vai para o norte. Suspense até o fim. Deixo esta animação:


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2018 às 14:11)

Não se decide mesmo, que teimosa


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 14:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Acho que vai ficar pelo meio, mas nesta altura apenas nos resta esperar para ver! Mas quanto mais longe melhor, ou não?!  Que sensação estranha! Um misto de sentimentos e receios! Sem dúvida um sentimento ambíguo
> 
> Que corra tudo bem por ai João  e a todas as "portas" dos membros deste fórum!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Muito estranha... o mesmo por aqui. Mas fico naturalmente feliz por se estar a afastar dos meus pais, que não sabiam de nada...  Mas é quase certo que vamos ter prejuízos em Santa Cruz  Amanhã já saberemos...

Obrigado Ricardo, para ti e os teus e para a malta toda também!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 14:13)

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade, pois ainda esta manhã, nem se ouvi uma "palha a mexer".


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 14:14)

O run do modelo SHIPS de 06Z previu o centro as 18Z a 37.8 N 11.5W. O run de 12Z prevê o centro a 38.3N 11.2W as 18Z, pois mais para o nordeste.
Intensidades mais ou menos iguais; 60 e 61 nós.

http://hurricanes.ral.ucar.edu/real.../2018/al132018/stext/18101312AL1318_ships.txt


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 14:14)

O run do modelo SHIPS de 06Z previu o centro às 18Z a 37.8 N 11.5W. O run de 12Z prevê-o a 38.3N 11.2W, pois mais para o nordeste. Intensidades mais ou menos iguais; 60 e 61 nós.

http://hurricanes.ral.ucar.edu/real.../2018/al132018/stext/18101312AL1318_ships.txt


----------



## ACalado (13 Out 2018 às 14:18)

Aceitam-se apostas. Entre Figueira da Foz e Peniche?


----------



## jorgeanimal (13 Out 2018 às 14:20)

Dá-me a ideia que a zona a sw do centro da Leslie está a receber ar seco e frio; o céu limpo faz perceber isso. Sting jet a formar-se?


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 14:25)

Vento máximo medido agora 62 nós (abaixo de força de furação) a 50 milhas ao sudeste do centro. Ainda um pouco de spread entre os modelos pelo track.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 14:25)

Olá a todos. O Landfall parece ser na zona centro entre Peniche e Leiria certo? Boa sorte para todos!


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 14:30)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Dá-me a ideia que a zona a sw do centro da Leslie está a receber ar seco e frio; o céu limpo faz perceber isso. Sting jet a formar-se?


Nao é possível, o jetstream está mais para o norte (aquí em Irlanda!).


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Out 2018 às 14:31)

O *Jet Stream* poderá influenciar a trajetória da Leslie:


----------



## Fada (13 Out 2018 às 14:34)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> O *Jet Stream* poderá influenciar a trajetória da Leslie:



Quer dizer que ainda pode ir para o sul?


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 14:37)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> O *Jet Stream* poderá influenciar a trajetória da Leslie:


Sim, é notável qualquer coisa, pode é obriga-lo a ir para leste e não para Nordeste. Ontem era isso que o GFS mostrava. 





Está previsto que o sistema frontal a SW se fortaleça e a região sul pode ter chuva forte e trovoada, vamos ver.


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 14:38)

Milhões e milhões gastos em radares e numa pesada estrutura de protecção civil, e o num dia em que estamos num evento meteorológico raríssimo e potencialmente com consequências muito graves, o radar de Coruche, o mais importante para este evento, está offline.







Bravo IPMA, bravo Protecção civil 

Contribuintes de Portugal, os vossos impostos servem para isto .

Na minha carreira profissional eu seria despedido (e bem) por uma falha equivalente a esta.


----------



## ruijacome (13 Out 2018 às 14:42)

Aboadinho disse:


> Milhões e milhões gastos em radares e numa pesada estrutura de protecção civil, e o num dia em que estamos num evento meteorológico raríssimo e potencialmente com consequências muito graves, o radar de Coruche, o mais importante para este evento, está offline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O que é que a protecção civil tem culpa de o radar do IPMA que é um instituto completamente à parte estar em baixo ?! ?!


----------



## karkov (13 Out 2018 às 14:42)

Aboadinho disse:


> Milhões e milhões gastos em radares e numa pesada estrutura de protecção civil, e o num dia em que estamos num evento meteorológico raríssimo e potencialmente com consequências muito graves, o radar de Coruche, o mais importante para este evento, está offline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em Portugal premeia-se a incompetência... olha onde está o Jorge Coelho 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 14:42)




----------



## romeupaz (13 Out 2018 às 14:42)

O meteoleiria faz 10 anos hoje... Será o presente

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 14:43)

Aboadinho disse:


> Milhões e milhões gastos em radares e numa pesada estrutura de protecção civil, e o num dia em que estamos num evento meteorológico raríssimo e potencialmente com consequências muito graves, o radar de Coruche, o mais importante para este evento, está offline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O radar nao esta offline, esta Cativado


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 14:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Para mim será como está aí apresentado. Se bem que essa curva será um pouco mais acentuada para Norte já depois da landfall.
Continuação de bom seguimento a todos.


----------



## Fada (13 Out 2018 às 14:45)

Estão neste momento a Fechar a Marginal da Madalena do Mar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 14:46)

kikofra disse:


> O radar nao esta offline, esta Cativado


Já está cativado à muito tempo...


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 14:46)

romeupaz disse:


> O meteoleiria faz 10 anos hoje... Será o presente
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


Parabens! Obrigado por Estes 10 anos!


----------



## homem do mar (13 Out 2018 às 14:48)

Isto parece que vai ficar feio. Com rajadas a passar os 150 vai haver estragos ( espero felizmente estar errado).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 14:49)

ruijacome disse:


> O que é que a protecção civil tem culpa de o radar do IPMA que é um instituto completamente à parte estar em baixo ?! ?!



Errrr... Protecção "Civil", ou o Leslie é um ataque militar?


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2018 às 14:49)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> O *Jet Stream* poderá influenciar a trajetória da Leslie:


Poderá não... Está claramente a fazê-lo há bastantes horas. É o jetstream que está a guiar o seu processo de transição assim como a sua trajectória, e que a levou a não definhar como sistema tropical moribundo ao largo das canárias. 

Entretanto, agradecemos que evitem as discussões políticas no tópico. 
Obrigado


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 14:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já está cativado à muito tempo...


Exacto, o problema é que nao sabemos onde esta o problema, sera falta de meios ou incompetencia?


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 14:51)

a trajectoria mete de novo Lisboa no caminho da Leslie ou estou a ver mal ?


----------



## Paula (13 Out 2018 às 14:51)

De realçar também os avisos lançados pelo http://www.estofex.org/ , devido aos efeitos do Leslie. Não é nada comum ver PT continental 'pintado de roxo'.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 14:56)

v


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 14:56)

kikofra disse:


> Exacto, o problema é que nao sabemos onde esta o problema, sera falta de meios ou incompetencia?


Isso também agora... a nossa zona parece que vai ser das mais afectadas!


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 15:00)

AJJ disse:


> a trajectoria mete de novo Lisboa no caminho da Leslie ou estou a ver mal ?



Neste momento, através das imagens de satélite disponíveis, a Leslie estará para fazer landfall um pouco acima de Lisboa, talvez entre Peniche e a Figueira da Foz, mas recordo neste momento, é preciso ir acompanhando a par e passo o nowcasting.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 15:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 15:04)




----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 15:10)

Novo update:


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 15:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Entretanto e se está imagem estiver correta, os ventos deverão começar a fazer-se sentir muito em breve.

Já agora, para quem é de fora da área afetada, tal como eu que sou dos Açores, alguma sugestão de webcams?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 15:11)

Não sei se já foi escrito mas a Leslie está no limite inferior de cat. 1  65 nós a algo como 6-10h de chegar a terra. Faltam uns 40 minutos para o aviso 69.

A tão curta distância a malta continua freneticamente a olhar para os modelos  Não vão encontrar a posição do _landfall_ lá nem uma diminuição miraculosa dos ventos 

O radar é importante (especialmente para documentar o evento) mas neste caso não é crítico para o cidadão comum. Este ciclone é primariamente uma tempestade de vento e, como tal, se calhar vão ver mais ação da janela da vossa residência do que no portal do IPMA.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 15:14)

lserpa disse:


> Entretanto e se está imagem estiver correta, os ventos deverão começar a fazer-se sentir muito em breve.
> 
> Já agora, para quem é de fora da área afetada, tal como eu que sou dos Açores, alguma sugestão de webcams?
> 
> ...



Talvez as webcams das praias sejam uma boa opção. é esperar por onde ele vá entrar e escolher a praia mais proxima 

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (13 Out 2018 às 15:16)

Desculpem a minha ignorância mas parece que o Leslie está se a desintegrar completamente (v. a imagem satélite às 14.55) e vai fazer landfall a norte de Portugal/Galiza?
http://prntscr.com/l5n7nj


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 15:18)

Um ano depois
Ophelia / Leslie


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Out 2018 às 15:24)

Trovoada_RU disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância mas parece que o Leslie está se a desintegrar completamente (v. a imagem satélite às 14.55) e vai fazer landfall a norte de Portugal/Galiza?
> http://prntscr.com/l5n7nj



Essa aparente desintegração é apenas a transição extra-tropical do sistema, já sendo claramente visíveis nas imagens de satélite a formação de frentes. Isso não significa que esteja mais fraco, bem pelo contrário como já foi dito, pois é bastante comum durante a transição ciclone tropical para pós-tropical haver intensificação do sistema. Quanto à trajectória, o que parece neste momento mais provável é um landfall na zona centro, eu apostaria em Peniche. Não me parece que siga tão para norte.


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 15:26)

Trovoada_RU disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância mas parece que o Leslie está se a desintegrar completamente (v. a imagem satélite às 14.55) e vai fazer landfall a norte de Portugal/Galiza?
> http://prntscr.com/l5n7nj



O que está a acontecer é uma transição de tropical para extratropical, embora não seja visível no satélite, o vento continua lá. Já tinha referido isso há uns 100 posts atrás  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 15:26)




----------



## Zulo (13 Out 2018 às 15:31)

lserpa disse:


> O que está a acontecer é uma transição de tropical para extratropical, embora não seja visível no satélite, o vento continua lá. Já tinha referido isso há uns 100 posts atrás
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


O problema é acompanhar tanto post que basicamente não traz conteúdo nenhum... Um excelente tópico que se perde em 48 páginas..


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 15:31)

Também não esquecer que o IPMA emitiu avisos vermelhos para vento em quase todo o litoral porque é impossível saber a zona em específico onde a ventania mais forte se vai situar nem convém arriscar. Neste caso, e bem, a cautela deu origem a alguns avisos que se verificarão exagerados.







É provável que em muito local este evento não seja nada de especial, inevitavelmente dando azo às habituais lamurias (ex: do clima) e críticas ao IPMA. 

Este evento tem potencial para destruição localmente significativa. Resta esperar para ver se há concretização.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 15:33)




----------



## Cinza (13 Out 2018 às 15:38)

*Nº69
*


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 15:38)




----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 15:42)

Na CMTV tão a dar uma conferência de imprensa neste momento!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (13 Out 2018 às 15:42)

lserpa disse:


> Entretanto e se está imagem estiver correta, os ventos deverão começar a fazer-se sentir muito em breve.
> 
> Já agora, para quem é de fora da área afetada, tal como eu que sou dos Açores, alguma sugestão de webcams?
> 
> ...


Meteoleiria.org webcam HD ao vivo

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 15:47)

Hurricane Leslie 11:00 AM AST Sat Oct 13 2018
Location: 38.0°N 12.6°W Moving: NE at 33 mph
Min pressure: 979 mb Max sustained: 75 mph


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 15:49)




----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 15:49)

Orion disse:


>




"by the time it reaches the Iberian peninsula later today,
the system will be a powerful post-tropical cyclone"


Key Messages:

1. Leslie is expected to bring near hurricane-force winds to
portions of Portugal late today as a powerful post-tropical
cyclone.  Gale-force winds are also likely to affect portions of
western Spain tonight and Sunday.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 15:50)




----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 15:52)

Parece assustador.. já está a escassos 200 klms da costa!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 15:52)

000
WTNT33 KNHC 131432
TCPAT3

BULLETIN
Hurricane Leslie Advisory Number 69
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132018
1100 AM AST Sat Oct 13 2018

...DEFIANT LESLIE STILL A HURRICANE...
...DANGEROUS WINDS, SURF, AND HEAVY RAINFALL WILL AFFECT
PORTIONS OF PORTUGAL AND SPAIN LATER TODAY AND SUNDAY...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...38.0N 12.6W
ABOUT 195 MI...315 KM WSW OF LISBON PORTUGAL
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...75 MPH...120 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NE OR 55 DEGREES AT 33 MPH...54 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...979 MB...28.91 INCHES

WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
There are no coastal watches or warnings in effect.

Interests in Portugal and Spain should monitor the progress of
Leslie. Additional information on this system can be found in
products from the Portuguese Institute for Sea and Atmosphere at
www.ipma.pt. Interests in Spain should refer to products from the
State Meteorological Agency at www.aemet.es.

DISCUSSION AND OUTLOOK
----------------------
At 1100 AM AST (1500 UTC), the center of Hurricane Leslie was
located near latitude 38.0 North, longitude 12.6 West. Leslie is
moving toward the northeast near 33 mph (54 km/h), and this motion
is expected to continue during the next 24 hours with a decrease
in forward speed. On this track, the center of Leslie will be near
the southwestern portion of the Iberian peninsula later today, and
move inland over portions of Portugal and Spain tonight and Sunday.

Maximum sustained winds remain near 75 mph (120 km/h) with higher
gusts. Leslie is expected to transition into a hurricane-force
post-tropical cyclone during the next several hours. Weakening is
forecast after Leslie moves inland over the Iberian peninsula, and
then dissipate by Sunday.

Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 60 miles (95 km) from the
center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 205 miles
(335 km).

The estimated minimum central pressure is 979 mb (28.91 inches).

HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
WIND: Post-tropical Leslie will bring winds to near hurricane-force
to portions of Portugal later today or tonight, and gale-force winds
to portions of western Spain later today through early Sunday.
Please see products from your local meteorological service for more
information on this hazard.

RAINFALL: Leslie is expected to produce total rainfall accumulations
of 1 to 3 inches (25 to 75 mm) with localized amounts up to 5 inches
(125 mm) across portions of Portugal and Spain this weekend. This
rainfall may lead to some instances of flash flooding.

SURF: Swells generated by Leslie will continue to affect the
Azores, Madeira Island, and the Canary Islands through the weekend,
and will begin to affect the Atlantic coasts of Spain, Portugal, and
Morocco today and continuing into Sunday. These swells are likely
to cause life-threatening surf and rip current conditions. Please
consult products from your local weather office.

NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
Next complete advisory at 500 PM AST.

$$
Forecaster Avila


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 15:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Basicamente a dizer que o perigo começa a partir das 18h, que as pessoas devem evitar sair a rua, projecções por causa do vento, não percebo é o porque de falarem em elevados valores de precipitação.

Estão a pensar fechar a ponte ? !


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 15:55)

Webcams em directo no youtube:


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 15:58)

Já a tocar as costas nacionais...


----------



## Cinza (13 Out 2018 às 16:00)

Orion disse:


>



Peço desculpa não resisti


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 16:02)

*FURACÃO LESLIE: INEM ATIVA SALA DE SITUAÇÃO NACIONAL*
13 out 2018 15:51

O INEM vai ativar às 16:00 de hoje a Sala de Situação Nacional para acompanhar e articular com as restantes entidades de proteção civil os efeitos da passagem do furação Leslie por Portugal. ...
https://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/not...au-tempo-inem-ativa-sala-de-situacao-nacional


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 16:02)

Segundo o IPMA há 10% de possibilidades de haver rajadas de 180/190 klms/h  

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 16:07)

Sugestão: alguém interessado em criar uma página no Youtube ou outra plataforma para acompanhamento de webcam`s ? Se o fizer diga depois aqui o link. Abaixo link para webcam`s em Portugal:

https://www.lookr.com/pt-br/explore#!portugal


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 16:17)

A ver por esta imagem, ventos de tempestade tropical estão mesmo a chegar...

Pessoal no terreno, confirmam o aumento do vento?







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pipoca-da-trovoada (13 Out 2018 às 16:19)

Pela Moita está um ventinho um tanto ou quanto quente mas nada de especial


----------



## Sanxito (13 Out 2018 às 16:20)

lserpa disse:


> A ver por esta imagem, ventos de tempestade tropical estão mesmo a chegar...
> 
> Pessoal no terreno, confirmam o aumento do vento?
> 
> ...


Aqui pela margem sul tenho agora uma ligeira acalmia. Quando voltar a soprar deverá aumentar gradualmente. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 16:21)

@StormRic


lserpa disse:


> A ver por esta imagem, ventos de tempestade tropical estão mesmo a chegar...
> 
> Pessoal no terreno, confirmam o aumento do vento?
> 
> ...



Creio que o @StormRic e @jonas_87 serão os membros do fórum que melhores informações poderão dar. Que tudo corra bem com os participantes de fórum, principalmente aqueles que vivem junto ao litoral.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 16:25)

Aqui no centro de Lisboa tudo calmo, vento fraco, sol ,ceu quase limpo


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 16:25)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @StormRic
> 
> 
> Creio que o @StormRic e @jonas_87 serão os membros do fórum que melhores informações poderão dar. Que tudo corra bem com os participantes de fórum, principalmente aqueles que vivem junto ao litoral.



Peniche o vento aumentou muito

Estou num evento, mortinha que acabe.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (13 Out 2018 às 16:25)

Por Coimbra já se nota o aumento do vento ate já temos vários incêndios activos...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 16:26)

Sim por acaso estou no cabo Raso, sopra moderado a forte. 
Mar revolto.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 16:27)

São Martinho do Porto. Mar agitado. Vento a subir.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 16:28)

Aqui o vento vai soprando na casa dos 30 km/h.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 16:28)

4 pessoas caíram ao mar na Madeira por causa da agitação maritima.

Uma criança menor com ferimentos mais graves

2 estão no hospital


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 16:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim por acaso estou no cabo Raso, sopra moderado a forte.
> Mar revolto.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2018 às 16:30)

Boa tarde,

Nebulosidade média (Altocumulus e Altostratus) a preencher rapidamente o céu. Rápida aproximação.

A temperatura mantém-se ainda nos 22ºC e o vento sopra, para já, fraco a moderado.


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 16:31)

Bastante vento ja em coimbra


----------



## Iuri (13 Out 2018 às 16:32)

Estoril. 25.ºC, abafado. Não corre uma brisa. Medo...


----------



## aida Dinis (13 Out 2018 às 16:33)

Boa tarde, inscrevi-me hoje no forum, embora á vos acompanhe há alguns anos, nao sou entendida na matéria, meramente uma curiosa na questão dos fenómenos , uma vez que  já apanhei alguns sustos com a trovoada aqui na minha casa , há alguns anos quando vinha de férias,  desde que vim viver para esta região, estou junto ao alto Alentejo, final do Ribatejo e Beira Baixa, pertenço ao último distrito de Santarém, Mação- Ortiga. . Neste momento o Céu está claro e o vento aumentou de intensidade, por vezes acalma., depois volta. Boa a sorte a todos os membros do forum.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 16:33)

O mar no video das webcams que puseram aí atrás estao cada vez mais revolto


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 16:34)

Façam esses posts de como está o tempo nos respetivos tópicos de seguimento de cada região
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/cat/seguimento-meteorologico.2/

senão este tópico vai ficar sobrecarregado com posts insignificantes....


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 16:36)

Pressão nas últimas 24h (Portalegre)


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 16:37)

Candy disse:


> Peniche o vento aumentou muito
> 
> Estou num evento, mortinha que acabe.
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



@Candy, cautela na área do porto e do Forte, pois acredito que será a zona mais afectada em Peniche, dada a sua orientação para SW. Também o Baleal deverá ter a sua quota, dada a exposição e inexistência de barreiras naturais que protejam a área.


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2018 às 16:38)

00z vs 06z vs 12z 

















Animação actual. Extratropicalização e ligeira viragem para o leste frente à tendência mais nortenha anterior


----------



## fog (13 Out 2018 às 16:45)

Em Lisboa, nas Avenidas Novas, começa a fazer sentir-se uma brisa mais fresca e o céu começa a encobrir-se.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2018 às 16:46)

Pela imagem de satélite parece que poderá entrar na faixa Leiria-Coimbra.
Parece-me estar a inter-agir com o ar frio de norte, trazido pelo jetstream, Este jetstream curvará esta noite para NE. Há assim risco de puxar "Leslie" para norte.
Esta é a minha análise...
O que é certo é que os seus efeitos ainda são incógnita - não se sabe concretamente o que a interacção entre as massas de ar farão à tempestade.


----------



## Happy (13 Out 2018 às 16:50)

Portimão já teve algum, vento agora sol e vento fraco...será que vamos aqui escapar à tempestade?


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 17:04)

Novamente a seguir a tendência que já tinha falado perto da hora do almoço. 
Leslie a querer fazer landfall para já ali nas zonas Coimbra / Aveiro. Dependendo da interação com o jet vamos a ver se será ainda mais a Norte. Litoral norte cuidados redobrados também.


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2018 às 17:04)

As rajadas de vento estão a ficar mais fortes agora.. os ramos dos jacarandás aqui à minha frente já começam a vergar..


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 17:09)

*Nowcasting (GFS 12Z). *

GFS prevê sistema a fazer landfall acima de Peniche, talvez na Figueira da Foz:






Precipitação estrondosa no flanco noroeste da tempestade, felizmente com desagravemento assim que entra no país:











Vento mais intenso deve-se começar a sentir em Lisboa, vindo de Sul, dentro de 2 horas:


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 17:14)

A Maratona de Lisboa foi adiada em 1h


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 17:20)

É impressão minha ou a Leslie está a ganhar velocidade e a entrar mais depressa em Portugal Continental do que inicialmente era previsto???


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 17:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 17:23)




----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 17:38)

Acho que há por aqui um exagero de postes, muitos deles sem qualquer explicação, a encher páginas e páginas e páginas, sem acrescentar nada de novo, quando um IPMA sintetiza toda a informação essencial:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 17:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou a Leslie está a ganhar velocidade e a entrar mais depressa em Portugal Continental do que inicialmente era previsto???


Está a ganhar velocidade vai entrar mais a norte talvez pela Figueira da Foz ou Aveiro...


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,

Pression :





Ouest:






Est:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Out 2018 às 17:52)

Esta é para os tesourinhos deprimentes! TORNADOLESLIE


----------



## qwerl (13 Out 2018 às 18:03)

A operacional do GFS cortou bastante no vento para a região de Lisboa/Leiria mas a run paralela continua violenta






E para o Norte o cenário tem vindo a piorar


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 18:05)

outra hipótese


----------



## vegastar (13 Out 2018 às 18:17)

Penso que já se vê o centro no radar do IPMA:


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 18:21)

vegastar disse:


> Penso que já se vê o centro no radar do IPMA:



Comparando com a imagem de satélite, é bem possível.
É uma verdade pena não dispor do radar de Coruche, principalmente com um evento tão importante como este...


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 18:23)

Espaço aéreo português passa sob controlo de EUROCONTROL


----------



## PaulusLx (13 Out 2018 às 18:25)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Comparando com a imagem de satélite, é bem possível.
> É uma verdade pena não dispor do radar de Coruche, principalmente com um evento tão importante como este...


Penso que já há um certo cheiro a fiasco no ar ou é só impressão minha? Pergunto apenas... Acho que a L vai é já a caminho da Biscaia ou das ilhas britânicas ou Normandia  A ver vamos como diz o cego!


----------



## PaulusLx (13 Out 2018 às 18:28)

Toby disse:


> Espaço aéreo português passa sob controlo de EUROCONTROL


é a cauda não é o centro o centro já passou já lá vai em cima ou é difícil de ver? Vão também ao Sat24  Acelerar acelerou mas para norte!


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 18:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Nowcasting (GFS 12Z). *
> 
> GFS prevê sistema a fazer landfall acima de Peniche, talvez na Figueira da Foz:
> 
> ...



Não. Isso continua a ser previsão 

Daqui a alguns minutos é publicado o aviso intermédio. Em pulgas para saber se continua com força de furacão 



luismeteo3 disse:


>



Já dá para perceber porque é que quando a tempestade está quase a chegar não vale a pena ligar a todos os detalhes dos modelos?


----------



## clone (13 Out 2018 às 18:32)




----------



## PaulusLx (13 Out 2018 às 18:36)

vegastar disse:


> Penso que já se vê o centro no radar do IPMA:


Cauda! Centro já passou há muito!


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 18:36)

PaulusLx disse:


> é a cauda não é o centro o centro já passou já lá vai em cima ou é difícil de ver? Vão também ao Sat24  Acelerar acelerou mas para norte!



Tenho difícil traduzir a vossa frase (é belga)


----------



## hurricane (13 Out 2018 às 18:36)

PaulusLx disse:


> Cauda! Centro já passou há muito!


Isso é mesmo o centro. Nota-se bem agora no mapa.


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 18:38)

Eu não vejo o centro do "ex furacão" a entrar muito a norte do que estava previsto. Mas com o que já fui lendo se calhar estou a precisar de uma troca de lentes.

Vejamos as zonas de maior intensidade de vento e precipitação, mas as horas de pico de tempestade também não se deverão alterar muito.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 18:41)




----------



## vegastar (13 Out 2018 às 18:44)

Foi declarado extra-tropical:

WTNT63 KNHC 131733
TCUAT3

Post-Tropical Cyclone Leslie Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132018
200 PM AST Sat Oct 13 2018

Satellite data and surface observations indicate that Leslie has
acquired extratropical characteristics and is now a post-tropical
cyclone with 70 mph (110 km/h) winds.


SUMMARY OF 200 PM AST...1800 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...39.2N 11.3W
ABOUT 120 MI...190 KM WNW OF LISBON PORTUGAL
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...70 MPH...110 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NE OR 55 DEGREES AT 33 MPH...54 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...984 MB...29.06 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Avila


----------



## fsl (13 Out 2018 às 18:46)

Em Nova-Oeiras já começou a chover, embora chuva fraca.


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 18:47)

*A confirmar!!*


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 18:47)

https://www.rtp.pt/play/direto/rtp3 

RTP 3 em directo com notícias sobre o Leslie


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 18:49)

Como a convecção está mais localizada no flanco noroeste do núcleo, quanto mais para a norte a tempestade se deslocar mais chuva fica no mar.

A nebulosidade pode enganar mas o núcleo (extremamente exposto) ainda está mais ou menos à mesma latitude de Lisboa. O radar servirá para registar o landfall.



vegastar disse:


> Foi declarado extra-tropical:
> 
> WTNT63 KNHC 131733
> TCUAT3
> ...



Mais importante: Já não tem força de furacão (mas não está muito enfraquecido).


----------



## PaulusLx (13 Out 2018 às 18:50)

vegastar disse:


> Foi declarado extra-tropical:
> 
> WTNT63 KNHC 131733
> TCUAT3
> ...


Como disse, passado o atestado de óbito, vem morrer na praia. Já no Facebook escrevera eu, 'uma brisa de fim de tarde', pouco mais, e quanto à chuva, também um resumo do que antes foi brandido. Desmontem o circo!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 18:51)

vitamos disse:


> Eu não vejo o centro do "ex furacão" a entrar muito a norte do que estava previsto. Mas com o que já fui lendo se calhar estou a precisar de uma troca de lentes. Vejamos as zonas de maior intensidade de vento e precipitação, mas as horas de pico de tempestade também não se deverão alterar muito.



Parece agora que o IPMA tinha razão: tal como ontem o IPMA previu, o núcleo de baixas pressões da tempestade vai tocar a superfície terrestre aproximadamente entre Peniche e a Figueira da Foz (mais ou menos ligeiramente a norte ou a sul)...

https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...RmSnwcGIqyfzViOPhfn/51002_20181013_00_024.gif


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 18:52)

Chuva

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (13 Out 2018 às 18:53)

Ele vai entrar por onde? Leiria será o centro?


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 18:55)

PaulusLx disse:


> Como disse, passado o atestado de óbito, vem morrer na praia. Já no Facebook escrevera eu, 'uma brisa de fim de tarde', pouco mais, e quanto à chuva, também um resumo do que antes foi brandido. Desmontem o circo!



Dispensam -se comentarios desse nível. Ainda há pouco disse aqui uma clara mentira sobre a posiçao do núcleo. Está-se aqui a fazer um acompanhamento minimamente sério. Conversa de facebook pode ficar por aí mesmo. 

Obrigado


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 18:58)

manganao disse:


> Ele vai entrar por onde? Leiria será o centro?



Parece querer entrar entre Peniche e F.Foz... As zonas com maior intensidade de vento deverão situar-se junto da zona de circulação em torno do obviamente debilitado olho. Parece igualmente que o pós passagem sobretudo no rebordo S-SE parece relativamente agressivo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 19:04)

Por volta das 00h vai ser bastante agreste 






Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 19:08)




----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 19:11)

Para todos os efeitos e tendo em conta o público que tem acesso a este tópico, mantêm-se com efeito todos os avisos e alertas das entidades oficiais, que devem ser tomados em conta. Sugere-se que se mantenha informado sobre as condições meteorológicas e siga as recomendações das entidades oficiais.


----------



## beiras18 (13 Out 2018 às 19:17)

PaulusLx disse:


> Como disse, passado o atestado de óbito, vem morrer na praia. Já no Facebook escrevera eu, 'uma brisa de fim de tarde', pouco mais, e quanto à chuva, também um resumo do que antes foi brandido. Desmontem o circo!


Sinceramente já estava a estranhar a falta de comentários destes... Algo que admiro neste fórum, é o facto de todos os dias aprendermos coisas novas, o facto de haver convívio entre pessoas que partilham o mesmo gosto! E é excelente o facto de termos gente que percebe tanto deste tema, e partilha com todos nós o seu conhecimento. De forma gratuita... Mas depois claro, há também quem goste de viver da crítica. Realmente é sempre mais fácil criticar do que fazer melhor... Isto é como na vida, há quem pratique o bem e o mal, e de certeza que quem não está a ser correto não são as pessoas que fazem um acompanhamento esforçado e sério do estado do tempo. Quando eu não gosto de alguma coisa, não a faço, portanto se acha que do que se fala aqui é simplesmente um "circo" montado, tem bom remédio, não consultar! Mas eu ficava por aí, porque ao contrário do que diz, o evento ainda nem sequer começou 
Abraço, e boa sorte a todos aqueles que vão sentir mais diretamente os efeitos. Espero continuar a ver os vossos excelentes registos durante esta madrugada

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 19:18)

Já existem várias ocorrencia por quedas de árvores, e quedas de estruturas, principalmente em Lisboa, e Setúbal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 19:19)

IPMA a fazer nowcasting no site e no facebook


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2018 às 19:20)

pergunto eu: quais serão as zonas mais afectadas pelo vento e chuva?

pode entrar na zona centro, mas é aí que se fará notar mais?


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 19:21)

Tá a ficar muito feio aqui por Alfeizerão.. O vento já está muito forte, com rajadas fortíssimas e o céu parece que faz um círculo com nuvens negras e menos negro no meio.. Tá muito estranho mesmo..

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 19:24)

Olho (nos níveis baixos) bem visível a oeste de Lisboa (distrito) e em rápido deslocamento para nordeste. Aumentem a velocidade para facilitar visualização  https://en.sat24.com/en/sp






Novamente, os ventos mais intensos podem ser relativamente localizados (não necessariamente com esta intensidade e nas regiões mostradas):


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 19:25)

Já fiquei de queixo caído só ao ver esta foto.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 19:26)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Tá a ficar muito feio aqui por Alfeizerão.. O vento já está muito forte, com rajadas fortíssimas e o céu parece que faz um círculo com nuvens negras e menos negro no meio.. Tá muito estranho mesmo..
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk



Estou ao pé de ti, em Évora de Alcobaça. Há bocado também estive em São Martinho do Porto.

Meti no tópico do Seguimento a vista que tenho para a tua zona.

Assusta.


----------



## Msilva (13 Out 2018 às 19:26)




----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 19:27)

Relax.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 19:28)

Cada vez mais perto da costa ocidental...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 19:31)

Radar de Coruche voltou.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 19:34)

Site do IPMA provavelmente sobrecarregado, o fórum também deve ir a caminho, já mais de 700 pessoas online.


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 19:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Radar de Coruche voltou.



Aleluia!


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 19:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Cada vez mais perto da costa ocidental...



Nas imagens parece ainda ter um centro bem definido, apesar de ter sido considerada TT em vez de Furação


----------



## JTavares (13 Out 2018 às 19:36)

Tudo calmo por Coimbra embora nuvens negras estão a cobrir a cidade.


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 19:38)

manganao disse:


> Ele vai entrar por onde? Leiria será o centro?



50% ...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 19:39)

Para recordar mais tarde.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 19:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Site do IPMA provavelmente sobrecarregado, o fórum também deve ir a caminho, já mais de 700 pessoas online.


aqui entra bem


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 19:44)

Chuva à Alcobaca, vento Sul


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 19:47)

Pontes 25 de Abril e Vasco da Gama irão ser encerradas ao trânsito, de acordo com a última hora da RTP 3


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 19:50)

Imagens ampliada...


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 19:50)

Deverá mesmo entrar por Leiria / Figueira. Penso que uma vez se chegou a falar do seguinte aspeto: no sat24 parece haver um ligeiro desvio entre a deslocação da nuvens e as localizações no terreno. De qualquer forma falamos de distâncias pequenas.


----------



## ruijacome (13 Out 2018 às 19:51)

ANPC passa todos os distritos a Nivel de Alerta VERMELHO a partir das 20h00. Estavamos em Laranja


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 19:51)

Uma imagem para guardar para mais tarde, sem dúvida. Um sistema subtropical mesmo à nossa porta.






Sem dúvida que o landfall vai ser muito a norte do esperado, litoral norte vai levar com muita chuva.


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 19:53)

Pas bon!!!!


----------



## ACalado (13 Out 2018 às 19:54)

Aposto Landfall na zona de São Pedro de Moel/ Vieira de Leiria, por ai.


----------



## ACalado (13 Out 2018 às 19:54)

Aposto Landfall na zona de São Pedro de Moel/ Vieira de Leiria, por ai.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 19:56)




----------



## dahon (13 Out 2018 às 19:57)




----------



## David sf (13 Out 2018 às 19:57)

Ou faz uma inflexão brusca para Este no seu deslocamento, ou o landfall será bastante a Norte que o previsto, apostaria na zona de Aveiro. Parece-me que a zona de Lisboa deverá escapar ao pior, o campo de ventos mais fortes afectaria o litoral de Peniche para Norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 19:59)

David sf disse:


> Ou faz uma inflexão brusca para Este no seu deslocamento, ou o landfall será bastante a Norte que o previsto, apostaria na zona de Aveiro.


Também me parece...


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 20:01)

Aposto que entrará algures entre Aveiro e Porto,  parece que as próximas horas podem trazer bastante chuva ao litoral entre Aveiro e Caminha...veremos.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 20:03)

Este modelo mete os acumulados todos mais a norte de Leiria, raramente fica longe da realidade e na verdade olhando para tudo neste momento se calhar é o que vai mesmo acontecer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 20:05)

UKMET 12z landfall a sul do Porto. Rajadas de 202 km/h


----------



## FSantos (13 Out 2018 às 20:07)

Telejornal arranca com previsao de ventos de 190 km/h para Lisboa. "A maior tempestade desde 1800 e tal". Nem sei para que ligo a televisao.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 20:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> UKMET 12z landfall a sul do Porto. Rajadas de 202 km/h



Nem pensar numa coisa dessas, rajadas de 200 km/h seriam muito destrutivas..talvez uns 110/120 km/h e já é muita fruta.


----------



## fhff (13 Out 2018 às 20:10)

Aposto mais para o Porto. O Norte e Galiza parecem-me mais na "mira"


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 20:11)

Snifa disse:


> Nem pensar numa coisa dessas, rajadas de 200 km/h seriam muito destrutivas..talvez uns 110/120 km/h e já é muita fruta.


Espero que não...


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 20:14)

Boa noite,

Faz-se o ponto por região?

Alcobaca vento sul, chuva, 19°, 1003.2


----------



## JTavares (13 Out 2018 às 20:16)

"Vento sul" significa o quê a nível de rajadas? que raio....





Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Faz-se o ponto por região?
> 
> Alcobaca vento sul, chuva, 19°, 1003.2


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (13 Out 2018 às 20:16)

No Windy.com dá landfall entre S. Pedro de Moel, e Vieira com a zona da Lourinhã e Caldas a levar com ventos de 165km/h


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 20:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> UKMET 12z landfall a sul do Porto. Rajadas de 202 km/h



Se isto se verificasse entrava mesmo aqui por cima.


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 20:19)

JTavares disse:


> "Vento sul" significa o quê a nível de rajadas? que raio....


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 20:19)

Vento médios às 18Z. Máximo 58 nós (107 kph) a 55 milhas ao sudeste do centro. Porém, o último scan SSMIS mostra uma pequenha área de 40 m/s (144 kph).











Toda a actividade de chuva ao norte do sistema.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 20:20)

não façam o ponto de situação do tempo neste tópico por favor... 

a webcam da praia de Peniche ja abana bem

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2018 às 20:21)

Off topic: Alguns de nós já avisamos de isto na página 44 (13:17 horas) 



Pek disse:


> Ou muito muda a sua trajetória ou Leslie vai claramente ao norte de Lisboa. Não descarto mais perto do Porto.





rozzo disse:


> Neste momento o sistema até apresenta um olho relativamente bem definido enquanto começa parecer querer estabelecer sistemas frontais, e sim, parece estar a curvar bastante para norte. Não me admiro se acabar por entrar muito mais a norte, quase no Minho ou Galiza.  Vamos ver, mas esta curva certamente acentua o seu processo de se tornar extra tropical e provavelmente torna o sistema mais intenso.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



Este tópico foi muito rápido, mais que Leslie 

Última animação:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 20:23)

Entre Aveiro e Coimbra vai ser o "landfall". 

A Leslie parece estar com pressa, provavelmente 1 hora adiantada, período crítico em Lisboa começa agora.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Out 2018 às 20:26)

Atenção também á massa de ar frio pós-frontal que poderá render os primeiros flocos na serra da Estrela!


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 20:27)

A sic n foi para o Porto fazer direto


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 20:38)

Provavelmente o valor mais elevado de momento. 
Rajada máxima de 98 km/h. 
Arredores de Torres Vedras. 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFIGUEIR2


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 20:42)




----------



## mjviegas (13 Out 2018 às 20:44)

Ligações fluviais Setúbal-Tróia suspensas. 

Enviado do meu FIG-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fada (13 Out 2018 às 20:47)

*Leslie, por favor não me abanes as janelas, de dia nem dava por isso, a agora batem nas persianas e faz um barulho irritante.

Leslie, por favor vai já para o continente e leva as ondas contigo.... que batam com tanta força ao cair, que até criam  criam uma onda de choque que me abana as janelas.

Leslie vá lá, sê uma boa menina e vai chatear aqueles que chamam por ti aqui no forum... grita-lhes com vento e com ondas e deixa-me a mim em paz.

Leslie eu quero dormir... e o barulho das ondas ainda é muito alto e, não chegando isso, agora tenho as janelas a vibrar.*

Agora a sério: não deveria estar a passar? 
É que aqui as ondas continuam enormes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 20:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 20:53)

Marginal cortada RTP1


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 20:53)

e pronto lá se foi ela para o norte e nem uma pinga deitou aqui no sul


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 21:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> e pronto lá se foi ela para o norte e nem uma pinga deitou aqui no sul


Em Lisboa chove forte agora... Lisboa é norte? Alguma contribuição útil para o fórum já agora?

Interessante como cai chuva tão forte quando o satélite supostamente não  evidenciava essa possibilidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 21:01)

Para o álbum de recordações.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 21:01)

vitamos disse:


> Em Lisboa chove forte agora... Lisboa é norte? Alguma contribuição útil para o fórum já agora?
> 
> Interessante como cai chuva tão forte quando o satélite supostamente não e evidenciava essa possibilidade.



Chove moderadamente na cidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 21:03)




----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 21:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> e pronto lá se foi ela para o norte e nem uma pinga deitou aqui no sul


Normal... estranho seria, se fosse o inverso.


----------



## xes (13 Out 2018 às 21:07)

Estou entre Aveiro e Porto e ja chove bem aqui


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 21:07)

Previsão de rajadas de vento previstas pelo IPMA para as 23h00 (landfall junto a Peniche):





IPMA


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 21:10)




----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 21:16)

Precipitação com alguma expressividade, prevista pelo GFS  para as próximas horas:


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 21:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Para o álbum de recordações.


A minha primeira "aposta" para a landfall foi na Figueira da Foz. Será que vai ser mesmo por lá? Parece...


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 21:18)

Falta muito pouco para o _landfall_. O flanco sudeste do olho perdeu muita HR.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 21:24)

enfim.. ficámos a ver navios mais uma vez. nem 1mm devo acumular


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 21:25)

O raio de ação dos ventos com velocidade de TT fica muito aquém do previsto pelo NHC 

Já está quase a fazer landfall e o vento deveria ser bem mais agressivo.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 21:26)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 21:30)

RedeMeteo disse:


> enfim.. ficámos a ver navios mais uma vez. nem 1mm devo acumular


Desde quando é que o furacão ia passar por aí?


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 21:34)

lserpa disse:


> O raio de ação dos ventos com velocidade de TT fica muito aquém do previsto pelo NHC
> 
> Já está quase a fazer landfall e o vento deveria ser bem mais agressivo.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Ainda bem que não é!  Que venha só a chuva que bem precisamos dela!


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 21:37)

Pelo sat, o _landfall_ - se é que já não ocorreu - deve situar-se algures entre os distritos de Leiria e Coimbra.






Do aviso 70, a Leslie tem 60 nós.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 21:37)

RTP3 - Centro do furacão em Peniche


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 21:38)

ontem ainda se chegou a prever. e mesmo no cenário de nao passar por aqui ia dar uma boa chuva, cerca de 10mm


Scan_Ferr disse:


> Desde quando é que o furacão ia passar por aí?


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 21:38)

Carta das frentes para a 01h (provavelmente mais cedo):


----------



## JTavares (13 Out 2018 às 21:38)

É normal estar a chover e o vento vir mais tarde?


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 21:41)

AJJ disse:


> RTP3 - Centro do furacão em Peniche


Não é um furacão e o centro está acima de Peniche, muito perto de Coimbra.

Presidente do IPMA na RTP3 a explicar sobre os modelos numéricos e o real.


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 21:43)

sting jet


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 21:44)

A Leslie passou aqui á frente à pouco 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 21:53)

Creio que se já pode dizer que o _landfall_ ocorreu por volta das 20:35/20:40 UTC a oeste de Pombal.

Que localidade é?


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 21:58)

Orion disse:


> Creio que se já pode dizer que o _landfall_ ocorreu por volta das 20:35/20:40 UTC a oeste de Pombal.
> 
> Que localidade é?


Algures entre as praias da Vieira de Leiria e do Pedrógão, parece-me.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 21:58)

Orion disse:


> Creio que se já pode dizer que o _landfall_ ocorreu por volta das 20:35/20:40 UTC a oeste de Pombal.
> 
> Que localidade é?


Parece-me zona de pinhal. Talvez Vieira de Leiria? Praia do Pedrógão?


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 21:58)

Toby disse:


> sting jet


Então é por isso que aqui está intensificar tanto! É o sting jet!


----------



## DMiguel (13 Out 2018 às 21:59)

Orion disse:


> Creio que se já pode dizer que o _landfall_ ocorreu por volta das 20:35/20:40 UTC a oeste de Pombal.
> 
> *Que localidade é?*



É uma zona de pinhal, sem (quase) quaisquer localidades. Mas é próximo (ou mesmo em cima) da Praia de Osso da Baleia, freguesia de Carriço.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 22:00)

Aquilo na cmtv ta muito grave na marginal da figueira da foz


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 22:01)




----------



## Orion (13 Out 2018 às 22:01)

E acrescentando mais 2 imagens.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 22:01)

CMTV a fazer altos filmes e passados 20 segundos filmam um bacano a passear na boa.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 22:03)

TVI24 - vidros partidos na Nazaré


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 22:05)

389
WTNT33 KNHC 132035
TCPAT3

BULLETIN
Post-Tropical Cyclone Leslie Advisory Number 70
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL132018
500 PM AST Sat Oct 13 2018

...LONG-LIVED LESLIE PREPARING TO MAKE LANDFALL ALONG THE WEST COAST OF PORTUGAL AS A POWERFUL POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE...
...DANGEROUS WINDS, SURF, AND HEAVY RAINFALL WILL AFFECT PORTIONS OF PORTUGAL AND SPAIN TONIGHT AND SUNDAY...
...THIS IS THE LAST ADVISORY...

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...40.5N 9.5W
ABOUT 85 MI...135 KM SSW OF PORTO PORTUGAL ABOUT 125 MI...200 KM N OF LISBON PORTUGAL MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...70 MPH...110 KM/H PRESENT MOVEMENT...NE OR 50 DEGREES AT 35 MPH...56 KM/H MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...984 MB...29.06 INCHES


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 22:06)

DMiguel disse:


> É uma zona de pinhal, sem (quase) quaisquer localidades. Mas é próximo (ou mesmo em cima) da Praia de Osso da Baleia, freguesia de Carriço.


O meu irmão, vive na praia da Vieira, até agora nada de muito grave a relatar.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 22:07)

Na CMTV acabaram de dizer que  vento já ultrapassou os 40 graus ....

Caramba, é um vento bem quente...


----------



## DMiguel (13 Out 2018 às 22:09)

huguh disse:


> TVI24 - vidros partidos na Nazaré


Um familar meu trabalha num estabelecimento na marginal da Nazaré e confirma que já há mais do que um local com estragos devido ao vento e "coisas" caídas.


----------



## clone (13 Out 2018 às 22:09)




----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 22:11)

Ás tantas a tempestade não está a provocar o campo de ventos que se previa. Para já só "água a cair do céu".
Alguma previsão para as próximas horas aqui para o Norte?

É que na comunicação social não confio nas previsões deles eu estou a ver e a ouvir cada barbaridade na televisão que já a desliguei.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (13 Out 2018 às 22:15)

Distrito de Lisboa, Leiria e Setúbal com 21, 14 e 10, ocorrências em curso relacionadas com meteorologia adversa, respectivamente.


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 22:16)

Alguém consegue obter uma leitura da PC de onde está a ocorrer o landfall? 
Gostava de ver se as estimativas estavam muito longe da realidade. 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2018 às 22:17)

Radar muito interessante, o centro da depressão perfeitamente delineado:


----------



## Profetaa (13 Out 2018 às 22:18)

vento a aumentar aqui , onde o centro esta a entrar...acompanhem aqui https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA70#history


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 22:19)

Snifa, faz lá aí uma previsãosinha aqui para o nosso litoral norte para as próximas horas, vai haver ventinho ou só aguinha?


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 22:22)

lserpa disse:


> Alguém consegue obter uma leitura da PC de onde está a ocorrer o landfall?
> Gostava de ver se as estimativas estavam muito longe da realidade.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Figueira da Foz. +/- 22h00


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 22:24)

lserpa disse:


> Alguém consegue obter uma leitura da PC de onde está a ocorrer o landfall?
> Gostava de ver se as estimativas estavam muito longe da realidade.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Figueira da Foz. +/- 22h00


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 22:26)

A proteccao civil esta a espera que tudo acalme para mandar os sms De alerta?


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 22:27)

As pressões monta: cenário catástrofe afasta-se


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 22:29)




----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 22:32)

Mais de 15mil pessoas sem luz, nomeadamente nas zonas de Lisboa, Pombal, Setubal e Leiria


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 22:32)

Relâmpago por aqui, a luz está muito intermitente. Vento moderado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 22:33)

Me parece que a precipitação está toda concentrada na vertente noroeste da depressão ... E isso fará com que muita fique decepcionada com a precipitação. Assim sendo deverá continuar a chover quase somente com alguma intensidade no Minho e Douro litoral


----------



## dahon (13 Out 2018 às 22:34)

SpiderVV disse:


>


Possivelmente já haverá problemas na rede de transporte(REN). Pois aqui em Viseu também já houve duas falhas momentâneas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 22:35)




----------



## Aboadinho (13 Out 2018 às 22:35)

huguh disse:


> Mais de 15mil pessoas sem luz, nomeadamente nas zonas de Lisboa, Pombal, Setubal e Leiria



Electricidade intermitente em zonas de Alenquer, Santarém e Alcanena, pelo menos. Possivelmente em outras zonas adjacentes.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 22:37)

CMTV - Figueira sinais de transito foram arrancados e andam a voar quase que atingiam pessoas


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 22:37)




----------



## Nuno_Gomes (13 Out 2018 às 22:37)

Colisão entre dois aviões em terra no Aeroporto Humberto Delgado, não terá relação directa com o Leslie, mas nunca se sabe se a visibilidade não fosse afectada.
Segundo informações nada de grave e em fase de resolução. Dando uma olhadela ao flightradar as aterragens e descolagens estão a processar de forma "normal", estando inclusive os aviões que se encontravam em hold a aterrar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 22:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 22:46)




----------



## cardu (13 Out 2018 às 22:46)

Vai fazer landfall na Galiza??


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 22:47)

Começa a chover forte com pingas gigantescas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 22:48)

N


cardu disse:


> Vai fazer landfall na Galiza??


Não, já fez na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## superstorm (13 Out 2018 às 22:52)

Por aqui a chuva tem se mantido moderada acompanhada de rajadas de vento na ordem dos 40kmh , sendo que quase ia ficar sem o coberto do patio e tive bastante dificuldade em resolver o problema...
È de se notar tambem que começo a ter energia com falhas de milesimos de segundos
Espero que não tenha mais problemas de maior com o tal coberto.
continuação de bom nowcasting a todos na segurança de vosas casas.


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 22:53)

Tvi 24 - Pânico Na figueira da Foz, muita chuva e vento, zonas sem luz


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Out 2018 às 22:55)

cardu disse:


> Vai fazer landfall na Galiza??


Ja fez


----------



## GabKoost (13 Out 2018 às 22:58)

Na RTP3 estão a fazer um acompanhamento do furacão enquanto passaram a última meia hora a criticar a forma como houve/não houve avisos e como não há forma da população saber o que se está ou não a passar.

O tipo da protecção civil teve de explicar à apresentadora que é complicado fazer avisos apurados num evento que esteve em constante mudança e que até ao próprio landfall deixou toda a gente a adivinhar onde é que este iria ocorrer.

http://tvfree.me/rtp-informacao-direto


----------



## A.Vinagre (13 Out 2018 às 23:01)

A entrar em Aveiro...


----------



## vitoreis (13 Out 2018 às 23:01)

GabKoost disse:


> Na RTP3 estão a fazer um acompanhamento do furacão enquanto passaram a última meia hora a criticar a forma como houve/não houve avisos e como não há forma da população saber o que se está ou não a passar.
> 
> O tipo da protecção civil teve de explicar à apresentadora que é complicado fazer avisos apurados num evento que esteve em constante mudança e que até ao próprio landfall deixou toda a gente a adivinhar onde é que este iria ocorrer.
> 
> http://tvfree.me/rtp-informacao-direto


Também assisti. Existe "uma faixa" de pessoas que procuram apenas culpados, mesmo quando não existe crime! Já mudei de canal... falta de bom senso levado ao extremo na RTP3


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 23:01)

CMTV - Risco de galgamento na figueira da foz a jornalista nem consegue ficar quieta tal a força do vento


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 23:02)

Bela frente de instabilidade, de Sagres a Viana do Castelo!


----------



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 23:08)

A.Vinagre disse:


> A entrar em Aveiro...


Pression :
https://www.weatherlink.com/bulletin/9dbf9e40-d098-4c59-838a-975c4b6c36d7


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Alguns estragos na Pontinha e árvores caídas


----------



## Debaser (13 Out 2018 às 23:09)

Aqui em Sines tudo bastante  calmo, típica noite de Inverno.


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 23:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bela frente de instabilidade, de Sagres a Viana do Castelo!



Aquela vírgula não será os sinais da ocorrência de um sting jet!? Uma intrusão de ar seco evidente no radar...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Éire (13 Out 2018 às 23:10)

Até agora parece que a chuva seja o problema mais grave mas o pico ventoso está a chegar nas próximas horas. Espero que nao seja mau. Boa noite.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 23:12)

O olho passou aqui á frente e nem boa noite disse, chove de um lado ao outro do país e aqui nem poças há no chão 
Acho que o AA mora aqui 
Realmente o Oeste é outro mundo!





guisilva5000 disse:


> Bela frente de instabilidade, de Sagres a Viana do Castelo!



Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 23:13)

lserpa disse:


> Aquela vírgula não será os sinais da ocorrência de um sting jet!? Uma intrusão de ar seco evidente no radar...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sim, já foi postado aqui:


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 23:15)

celsomartins84 disse:


> O olho passou aqui á frente e nem boa noite disse, chove de um lado ao outro do país e aqui nem poças há no chão
> Acho que o AA mora aqui
> Realmente o Oeste é outro mundo!
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk



Mesmo. Aqui em Alcobaça há estrelas no céu WTF


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2018 às 23:17)

Queda de linha de alta tensão e incêndio


----------



## Devas (13 Out 2018 às 23:17)

O meu irmão estava a fazer o caminho Pombal - Soure e foi um caos. Ele ligou-me a contar que em Pombal estava tudo calmo mas depois entre Pombal e Soure o vento era muito forte, estavam árvores caídas no chão e voavam objectos... Ficou com algumas mossas no carro mas conseguiu chegar a Soure e neste momento está abrigado no quartel de bombeiros de Soure


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2018 às 23:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, já foi postado aqui:



Ok, dessa forma as coisas poderão piorar muito mesmo!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 23:19)

lserpa disse:


> Ok, dessa forma as coisas poderão piorar muito mesmo!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Como assim e em que sentido. Convém explicar para toda a gente perceber a imagem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 23:23)

lserpa disse:


> Ok, dessa forma as coisas poderão piorar muito mesmo!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Daí o período crítico ser daqui para a frente até ás 4h parece...


----------



## Manuel Amador (13 Out 2018 às 23:25)

Aqui em Samora rajadas de vento bastante fortes


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 23:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Daí o período crítico ser daqui para a frente até ás 4h parece...



Relativamente a vento chuva e onde?


----------



## FJC (13 Out 2018 às 23:32)

Boa noite.
Preciso de uma informação, o pior a nível de vento já passou!? Estou em São Pedro Moel num parque campismo, e existem muitos estragos e pessoas assustadas. Queria passar essa informação.
Obrigado


----------



## Bastien (13 Out 2018 às 23:34)

Toby disse:


> sting jet


Por esta imagem, o que resta do LESLIE parece apresentar
 propensão para desenvolver um fenómeno meteorológico denominado ”Jet Sting”,  responsável  por causar alguns dos ventos mais intensos nos ciclones extratropicais de acordo com o modelo Shapiro-Keyser , que em Portugal foi responsável pela destruição verificada na zona Oeste em 2009.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2018 às 23:36)

A Leslie abarca todo o país neste momento. Grande vírgula


----------



## baojoao (13 Out 2018 às 23:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Queda de linha de alta tensão e incêndio



Felizmente parece que já está controlado


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 23:38)

Uma pergunta, essa virgula ainda vai girar em sentido anti horário e apanhar o Oeste?


----------



## huguh (13 Out 2018 às 23:38)

às 0h entra em vigor o aviso vermelho para vento na zona norte (Porto, Braga, Viana, Vila Real, etc)


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 23:49)

IPMA de Aveiro confirma o landfall:


----------



## David sf (13 Out 2018 às 23:50)

Agora na SIC Notícias, o IPMA refere rajada de 176 km/h na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 23:51)

Rajada máxima registada até agora: 176 km/h na Figueira da Foz (Diamantino Henrique na SIC Notícias).


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2018 às 23:52)

jotenko disse:


> Uma pergunta, essa virgula ainda vai girar em sentido anti horário e apanhar o Oeste?


Nem por isso, já está muito a norte e mesmo o próprio litoral norte já deverá ver mais vento do que chuva nas próximas horas. É bastante notável o enfraquecimento rápido dos ecos no radar.


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2018 às 00:07)

Vários aviões com destino ao Porto deram a volta e foram desviados para Madrid


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 00:10)

rfilipeg disse:


> Relativamente a vento chuva e onde?


Peço desculpa, não respondi porque perdi a luz e comunicações ás 23h30. Agravamento de vento...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2018 às 00:11)

David sf disse:


> Agora na SIC Notícias, o IPMA refere rajada de 176 km/h na Figueira da Foz.



Isso destronava os 169 km/h do Cabo da Roca


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2018 às 00:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso destronava os 169 km/h do Cabo da Roca


Pois novo record nacional!!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 00:16)

jotenko disse:


> Uma pergunta, essa virgula ainda vai girar em sentido anti horário e apanhar o Oeste?


Pela animação do radar não me parece; ainda gira mas claramente em subida em direção à Galiza.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 00:19)

*Post-Tropical Cyclone Leslie DANGEROUS WINDS, SURF, AND HEAVY RAINFALL WILL AFFECT PORTIONS OF PORTUGAL AND SPAIN TONIGHT AND SUNDAY... ...THIS IS THE LAST ADVISORY...*
5:00 PM AST Sat Oct 13
Location: 40.5°N 9.5°W
Moving: NE at 35 mph
Min pressure: 984 mb
Max sustained: 70 mph


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2018 às 00:19)

Ponto de situação da Proteção Civil neste momento em direto


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 00:23)

huguh disse:


> Ponto de situação da Proteção Civil neste momento em direto


700 ocorrências até agora, A1 cortada em Condeixa por queda de árvore. Ocorrências vão continuar. O pico da tempestade não passou.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2018 às 00:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Rajada máxima registada até agora: 176 km/h na Figueira da Foz (Diamantino Henrique na SIC Notícias).


Penso que seja record máximo absoluto, batendo o de 169km'h? Alguém confirma?

Edit: Ok, já vi que a resposta já tinho sido dada aqui ! Valor brutal!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 00:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Penso que seja record máximo absoluto, batendo o de 169km'h? Alguém confirma?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Sim, é novo record nacional!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2018 às 00:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, é novo record nacional!


Impressionante 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (14 Out 2018 às 00:31)

De vez em quando ainda ouço rajadas fortes. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 00:32)

*Neste momento muito mais que 15.000 casas sem luz: EDP*


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2018 às 00:43)

Alentejo bem regado...coisa que o litoral centro bem precisava, dispensávamos o vento lol







Fico por aqui quanto ao acompanhamento da Leslie, já estou cansado nem imagino os meteorologistas.


----------



## Devas (14 Out 2018 às 00:44)

O furacão Leslie provocou cerca de 50 desalojados no parque de campismo de Água de Madeiros, em Alcobaça, no distrito de Leiria, segundo o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Leiria. As 50 pessoas estão a ser acompanhadas pelos serviços da Proteção Civil de Alcobaça. O CDOS informou também que, no distrito de Leiria, se têm registado "vários acidentes rodoviários, na sequência das inúmeras quedas de árvores". Fonte: Sapo Lifestyle


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Out 2018 às 00:49)

Os efeitos do possível sting jet já foram sentidos, será?


----------



## NBiscaia (14 Out 2018 às 00:57)

Sem a menor sombra de dúvida as piores previsões foram as que acertaram, tempestade absolutamente caótica. Sameiro, Serra da Estrela com vento acima dos 100kmh, sem energia.


----------



## manganao (14 Out 2018 às 01:01)

penso que por aqui foi bastante fiasco , mal choveu e vento não se fez sentir , só a luz é que anda a piscar


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 01:02)

GabKoost disse:


> Na RTP3 estão a fazer um acompanhamento do furacão enquanto passaram a última meia hora a criticar a forma como houve/não houve avisos e como não há forma da população saber o que se está ou não a passar.
> 
> O tipo da protecção civil teve de explicar à apresentadora que é complicado fazer avisos apurados num evento que esteve em constante mudança e que até ao próprio landfall deixou toda a gente a adivinhar onde é que este iria ocorrer.
> 
> http://tvfree.me/rtp-informacao-direto


Nao houve a porcaria de um sms que fosse de aviso, como aqueles que mandam quando esta calor, as pessoas sabem que ha perigo de incendio quando esta calor, mas nada se avisou de um fenomeno que nao é nada habitual, e que merecia aviso


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:04)

manganao disse:


> penso que por aqui foi bastante fiasco , mal choveu e vento não se fez sentir , só a luz é que anda a piscar


Por aí foi um fiasco? O litoral centro foi muito afectado em especial Alcobaça, Marinha Grande e Leiria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:10)

Na imagem de satélite https://en.sat24.com/en/sp  vê-se com a deslocação do Leslie, o entrar de uma massa em forte deslocação que  vem em direcção à costa. Ela trará chuva, algum vento?


----------



## dahon (14 Out 2018 às 01:16)

Digamos que foi "engraçado" experienciar em poucas horas ventos fortes de diferentes quadrantes. 
Começou por Este, depois veio a chuva e rodou para Sul e por fim acabou com algum estrondo de Oeste.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Out 2018 às 01:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Na imagem de satélite https://en.sat24.com/en/sp  vê-se com a deslocação do Leslie, o entrar de uma massa em forte deslocação que  vem em direcção à costa. Ela trará chuva, algum vento?


Duvido, já deu o que tinha a dar...


----------



## manganao (14 Out 2018 às 01:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aí foi um fiasco? O litoral centro foi muito afectado em especial Alcobaça, Marinha Grande e Leiria.


posso dizer que as 20:30 sai de leiria em direcção as caldas estava algum vento no caminho sim , pouquíssima chuva , cheguei as caldas era 21:15 praticamente não choveu mais até agora que está a cair uns pingos e desde que cheguei as caldas vi 0 de vento , a unica coisa de "estranho" é a luz de vez em quando pisca e na rua já chegou a ir a baixo


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:32)

manganao disse:


> posso dizer que as 20:30 sai de leiria em direcção as caldas estava algum vento no caminho sim , pouquíssima chuva , cheguei as caldas era 21:15 praticamente não choveu mais até agora que está a cair uns pingos e desde que cheguei as caldas vi 0 de vento , a unica coisa de "estranho" é a luz de vez em quando pisca e na rua já chegou a ir a baixo


Mas o grosso das ocorrências começou depois disso, por volta das 22h. Nas várias TV's têm mostrado a Marinha bastante atingida com muitas casas sem luz, muitas quedas de árvores, desalojados nos parques de campismo, etc


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2018 às 01:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aí foi um fiasco? O litoral centro foi muito afectado em especial Alcobaça, Marinha Grande e Leiria.


Em termos de chuva foi fraco nessas zonas.
No Alentejo, por exemplo até choveu mais.
O pior foi mesmo o vento, o meu irmão que vive na praia da Vieira relata-me que está sem luz.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:33)

c0ldPT disse:


> Duvido, já deu o que tinha a dar...


Não é o que parece... já viste o satélite e a deslocação daquela massa vinda de oeste por detrás do pós frontal?


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Em termos de chuva foi fraco nessas zonas.
> No Alentejo, por exemplo até choveu mais.


Ainda não parou de chover com a entrada do pós frontal!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2018 às 01:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda não parou de chover com a entrada do pós frontal!


Já pouco vai chover... o pior já passou ou está brevemente a passar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já pouco vai chover... o pior já passou ou está brevemente a passar.


Chuva forte agora e vento forte!


----------



## JTavares (14 Out 2018 às 01:41)

Dou os PARABÉNS ao IPMA pelo trabalho realizado neste evento !!! Tantas vezes mal amado nas suas previsões desta vez esteve muito Bem. Não posso só criticar quanto falha. Há que reconhecer duma vez por todas que a meteorologia não é uma ciência exata e que mais vale prevenir do que remediar mesmo que "não aconteça nada". Desta vez "correu bem" (no sentido da sua função primária) e gostava que a população reconhecesse isso tal como EU o estou a fazer.


----------



## manganao (14 Out 2018 às 01:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas o grosso das ocorrências começou depois disso, por volta das 22h. Nas várias TV's têm mostrado a Marinha bastante atingida com muitas casas sem luz, muitas quedas de árvores, desalojados nos parques de campismo, etc


felizmente aqui não se passou nada


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:44)

manganao disse:


> felizmente aqui não se passou nada


Ainda bem mas esteve perto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:51)

Placas metálicas e outros materiais de edifícios da Base Aérea de Monte Real voaram! Agora na CMTV. Chove torrencialmente.

Edit: Parte da vedação da base também destruída. Muitos estragos em Monte Real. Os militares estão num alvoroço...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Out 2018 às 02:30)

Estes retardados da cmtv no Furadouro, lol...


----------



## Toby (14 Out 2018 às 08:31)




----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2018 às 11:02)

Balanço atual:
- Mais de 300 mil casas sem electricidade.
- Grandes prejuízos na Figueira da Foz. Desalojados, relatos de veículos destruídos e até arremessados, inúmeras quedas de árvore.
- Às 8:18 havia 27 feridos e 61 desalojados no total. 1900 ocorrências relacionadas com o Leslie.
https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/leslie-tempestade-deixa-milhares-de-casas-sem-eletricidade_e1104841

Extremos de ontem:
*Figueira da Foz: 176.4 km/h*
*Coimbra Aeródromo: 122 km/h*
*Aveiro: 120.2 km/h
Pampilhosa da Serra: 116.3 km/h
Penhas Douradas: 106 km/h
Cabo Carvoeiro: 100.1 km/h
Viseu Aeródromo: 100.1 km/h*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2018 às 11:22)

*Rajada máxima de vento >100km/h (rede IPMA)*


*176,4km/h - Figueira da Foz;*
122,0km/h - Coimbra Aeródromo;
120,2km/h - Aveiro Universidade;
118,1km/h - Madeira, Lombo da Terça;
116,3km/h - Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão;
108,7km/h - Madeira, Areeiro;
106,6km/h - Penhas Douradas;
100,1km/h - Viseu Aeródromo e Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## hurricane (14 Out 2018 às 11:26)

Os modelos claramente nao erraram na intensidade, apenas na localizacao. Tivesse a Leslie feito landfall mais perto de Lisboa, e a intensidade maior teria sido mais a Sul. Nao se pode de todo considerar este evento um fiasco. É de facto histórico.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2018 às 11:32)

Tivesse o landfall sido em Lisboa, teríamos muito mais problemas para lidar neste momento.


----------



## AJJ (14 Out 2018 às 11:34)

Isto serviu para verificar o quão mal preparados estamos perante situações climatericas adversas, no dia que um Furacão Cat 3 passar por aqui vão haver tragedias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 11:53)

AJJ disse:


> Isto serviu para verificar o quão mal preparados estamos perante situações climatericas adversas, no dia que um F3 passar por aqui vão haver tragedias.


Nunca se está preparado para um grande tornado, mesmo nos Estados Unidos...


----------



## AJJ (14 Out 2018 às 11:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nunca se está preparado para um grande tornado, mesmo nos Estados Unidos...



São avisados varios dias antes, há um acompanhamento permanente das autoridades e media para que as pessoas possam estar preparadas ( reforçar janelas, portas e mantimentos).

Caso seja necessario são efectuadas evacuações em massa.


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (14 Out 2018 às 12:05)

AJJ disse:


> Isto serviu para verificar o quão mal preparados estamos perante situações climatericas adversas, no dia que um F3 passar por aqui vão haver tragedias.


Mesmo um F1 [edit: furacão cat. 1] passar por Lisboa, com a ponte de 25 Abril aberta até à última hora e as pessoas sem avisos, já bastava para ser uma catástrofe ao nível de 1755.

Os meus sogros foram para a segunda casa deles em Pedrogão ontem, nós tentámos explicar que não era seguro, mas eles repetiam: mas nas notícias diziam que ia só afetar o Algarve. Não acreditaram, agora estão lá sem a rede móvel mas felizmente sem grandes estragos, mas podia ser pior. Foi uma falha grave na comunicação pelas autoridades


----------



## dahon (14 Out 2018 às 12:05)

AJJ disse:


> Isto serviu para verificar o quão mal preparados estamos perante situações climatericas adversas, no dia que um F3 passar por aqui vão haver tragedias.





luismeteo3 disse:


> Nunca se está preparado para um grande tornado, mesmo nos Estados Unidos...





AJJ disse:


> São avisados varios dias antes, há um acompanhamento permanente das autoridades e media para que as pessoas possam estar preparadas ( reforçar janelas, portas e mantimentos).
> 
> Caso seja necessario são efectuadas evacuações em massa.



Está para aqui uma confusão entre tornados e furacões.....
Os tornados são caracterizados na escala de Fujita. F1 F2 F3 etc..
Os furacões na escala de Saffir-Simpson. (Categoria 1, 2, 3, 4, 5)


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 12:09)

dahon disse:


> Está para aqui uma confusão entre tornados e furacões.....
> Os tornados são caracterizados na escala de Fujita. F1 F2 F3 etc..
> Os furacões na escala de Saffir-Simpson. (Categoria 1, 2, 3, 4, 5)


Pois como o colega referiu um F3 eu falei em tornado.


----------



## AJJ (14 Out 2018 às 12:09)

dahon disse:


> Está para aqui uma confusão entre tornados e furacões.....
> Os tornados são caracterizados na escala de Fujita. F1 F2 F3 etc..
> Os furacões na escala de Saffir-Simpson. (Categoria 1, 2, 3, 4, 5)





luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois como o colega referiu um F3 eu falei em tornado.



Erro meu, queria dizer furacão cat 3 e abreviei para " F3", escrever no telemovel ainda sou do tempo de abreviaturas


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 12:10)

AJJ disse:


> São avisados varios dias antes, há um acompanhamento permanente das autoridades e media para que as pessoas possam estar preparadas ( reforçar janelas, portas e mantimentos).
> 
> Caso seja necessario são efectuadas evacuações em massa.


Há já percebi estavas era a querer dizer um furacão Cat 3... vade retro!


----------



## dahon (14 Out 2018 às 12:14)

AJJ disse:


> São avisados varios dias antes, há um acompanhamento permanente das autoridades e media para que as pessoas possam estar preparadas ( reforçar janelas, portas e mantimentos).
> 
> Caso seja necessário são efectuadas evacuações em massa.


Então não são.....
Pergunta aos residentes na Florida com o furacão Michael.
24h antes do landfall estava previsto ser um furacão cat 2 no dia seguinte acordam para um furacão cat4.
Escusado será dizer que muitos não evacuaram.
Há certas circunstancias em que a imprevisibilidade é tanta que não há hipóteses de fazer melhor.

Quem acompanhou as previsões do Leslie nas ultimas duas semanas sabe perfeitamente a dificuldade que foi a previsão da sua trajectória.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2018 às 12:18)

Vi alguém aqui a dar os parabéns ao IPMA, mas eu discordo totalmente. Entendo (embora não concorde) que o IPMA tenha tendência a desvalorizar eventos quando a probabilidade de causarem estragos seja muito baixa, lembro-me de como a Grace em 2009 foi totalmente ignorada pelo nosso instituo apesar de ter andado a vaguear pelos Açores, e portanto respeito que não tenham dito nada quando a probabilidade de a Leslie atingir o continente fosse uns 5/10%. Mas a partir do momento em que, ainda não havendo certezas, havia à volta de 50% de hipóteses de isso acontecer, teria que começar a haver informação, e o IPMA não fez nada disso, esperou até que a probabilidade fosse 99,9% para dar informações, a maioria das pessoas só souberam no próprio dia ou nem souberam! Por muito que o acompanhamento depois disso tenha sido bem realizado, peca e muito por tardio...
Outra palavra também para os relatos de "fiascos", principalmente de pessoas na região de Lisboa: eu entendo que seja chato que vocês tenham ficado em casa à espera de ventos de 150 km/h e depois não tenha acontecido nada de especial aí, mas é ridículo dizer que houve exagero ou alarmismo sem sentido só porque, ao contrário do que estava previsto, a vossa zona não foi a mais afetada. Falo não só de algumas pessoas deste fórum, mas também de comentários que vi nas redes sociais, a desvalorizar a situação...


----------



## AJJ (14 Out 2018 às 12:20)

dahon disse:


> Então não são.....
> Pergunta aos residentes na Florida com o furacão Michael.
> 24h antes do landfall estava previsto ser um furacão cat 2 no dia seguinte acordam para um furacão cat4.
> Escusado será dizer e muitos não evacuaram.
> Há certas circunstancias em que a imprevisibilidade é tanta que não há hipóteses de fazer melhor.



4 dias antes os media avisaram que podia tornar-se num cat 3 ou 4 tanto que o governador da Florida declarou estado de emergencia.

Foram colocados 5000 membros da Guarda Nacional em alerta para evacuar as pessoas.

Não evacuaram porque não quiseram.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 12:22)

O IPMA acabou de confirmar na RTP3 que a rajada de 176,4Km na Figueira da Foz foi devido a um fenómeno de sting jet. Naquela área e em Coimbra ventos mais fortes devido a esse fenómeno.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2018 às 12:24)

N_Fig disse:


> Outra palavra também para os relatos de "fiascos", principalmente de pessoas na região de Lisboa: eu entendo que seja chato que vocês tenham ficado em casa à espera de ventos de 150 km/h e depois não tenha acontecido nada de especial aí, mas é ridículo dizer que houve exagero ou alarmismo sem sentido só porque, ao contrário do que estava previsto, a vossa zona não foi a mais afetada. Falo não só de algumas pessoas deste fórum, mas também de comentários que vi nas redes sociais, a desvalorizar a situação...


Para não falar que a dinâmica destes eventos é mesmo assim. Não estamos a falar de um furacão gigantesco de categoria 3 que leva ventos de 200 km/h e 300mm de chuva a um país do tamanho de Portugal inteiro. Falamos de uma tempestade com força de furacão categoria 1, cujos efeitos dependem muito do local por onde passe ou faça landfall. Nunca foi esperada precipitação ou vento muito forte em zonas como o Alentejo - sabendo que o sistema ia fazer landfall a Norte de Lisboa, era expectável que os efeitos não fossem assim tão sentidos. Como havia um grande grau de incerteza, o IPMA lançou aviso vermelho para a costa quase toda, e com razão. Não houve fiascos, o evento foi severo em Coimbra.


----------



## dahon (14 Out 2018 às 12:28)

AJJ disse:


> 4 dias antes os media avisaram que podia tornar-se num cat 3 ou 4 tanto que o governador da Florida declarou estado de emergencia.
> 
> Foram colocados 5000 membros da Guarda Nacional em alerta para evacuar as pessoas.
> 
> Não evacuaram porque não quiseram.


Não sei onde viste isso mas na terça ainda era um cat2 e todas as indicações eram de que não passava de cat3. Quando fez o lanfall era um cat4 no limite superior da escala, ou seja quase cat5.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 12:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Para não falar que a dinâmica destes eventos é mesmo assim. Não estamos a falar de um furacão gigantesco de categoria 3 que leva ventos de 200 km/h e 300mm de chuva a um país do tamanho de Portugal inteiro. Falamos de uma tempestade com força de furacão categoria 1, cujos efeitos dependem muito do local por onde passe ou faça landfall. Nunca foi esperada precipitação ou vento muito forte em zonas como o Alentejo - sabendo que o sistema ia fazer landfall a Norte de Lisboa, era expectável que os efeitos não fossem assim tão sentidos. Como havia um grande grau de incerteza, o IPMA lançou aviso vermelho para a costa quase toda, e com razão. Não houve fiascos, o evento foi severo em Coimbra.


Foi severo também no litoral de Leiria e Marinha grande...


----------



## AMFC (14 Out 2018 às 12:33)

Felizmente a Leslie descolou-se rapidamente, os ventos foram muito intensos em certos locais mas por um período relativamente curto o que evitou um nível de destruição mais gravoso.


----------



## vitamos (14 Out 2018 às 12:34)

Também sou da opinião que o IPMA teve um excelente acompanhamento da situação mas que desta vez falhou na antecipação do evento quando já todas as peças estavam em cima da mesa.

Quanto às comparações com os EUA estamos a falar de culturas muito diferentes. Lá a cultura de prevenção está ligada à quantidade e magnitude dos eventos. Se repararem os avisos são puros e duros. Se houver evacuação de locais a mensagem é simples "ou saem ou podem morrer". E a população está preparada. Há simulacros constantes que a população segue à risca. Em Portugal sabemos bem a reação quando toca um alarme.

Não estamos preparados para reagir a catástrofes. Viu-se nos incêndios em 2017, vemos nestes eventos. É cultural... Só aprendemos da pior maneira (e não precisamos de furacões major, porque a possibilidade de ocorrerem é praticamente nula).

Dentro de todo este pacote surgem esses referidos comentários de desvalorização. Mas sobre isso já dei demais para o peditório... Cansa, os reparos são mal recebidos, cai em saco roto... siga.


----------



## AJJ (14 Out 2018 às 12:39)

dahon disse:


> Não sei onde viste isso mas na terça ainda era um cat2 e todas as indicações eram de que não passava de cat3. Quando fez o lanfall era um cat4 no limite superior da escala, ou seja quase cat5.



CNBC


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2018 às 12:48)

Na sic Notícias agora, meteorologista do IPMA, “gancho de escorpião” como quem diz, foi um sting jet! E só puxar um pouco para traz e ouvem pela boca dele... 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2018 às 12:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Para não falar que a dinâmica destes eventos é mesmo assim. Não estamos a falar de um furacão gigantesco de categoria 3 que leva ventos de 200 km/h e 300mm de chuva a um país do tamanho de Portugal inteiro. Falamos de uma tempestade com força de furacão categoria 1, cujos efeitos dependem muito do local por onde passe ou faça landfall. Nunca foi esperada precipitação ou vento muito forte em zonas como o Alentejo - sabendo que o sistema ia fazer landfall a Norte de Lisboa, era expectável que os efeitos não fossem assim tão sentidos. Como havia um grande grau de incerteza, o IPMA lançou aviso vermelho para a costa quase toda, e com razão. Não houve fiascos, o evento foi severo em Coimbra.



Sim, mas houve muitas pessoas, umas mais bem-informadas que outras, que tomaram isto como "Se à porta de minha não se passou nada do outro mundo, isto é um fiasco!", essas atitudes são dispensáveis...



vitamos disse:


> Também sou da opinião que o IPMA teve um excelente acompanhamento da situação mas que desta vez falhou na antecipação do evento quando já todas as peças estavam em cima da mesa.
> 
> Quanto às comparações com os EUA estamos a falar de culturas muito diferentes. Lá a cultura de prevenção está ligada à quantidade e magnitude dos eventos. Se repararem os avisos são puros e duros. Se houver evacuação de locais a mensagem é simples "ou saem ou podem morrer". E a população está preparada. Há simulacros constantes que a população segue à risca. Em Portugal sabemos bem a reação quando toca um alarme.
> 
> ...



Sei que é difícil convencer a população em geral a "comportar-se" e a não desvalorizar, mas tentar não custa.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2018 às 13:07)

O IPMA, globalmente, é uma instituição pública de _mierda_ com urgente necessidade de reestruturação profunda.

14 de Outubro e nada de boletim climatológico de Agosto para os Açores (AGOSTO!!!).

Os 'cientistas' querem é ir para a TV. E que tal publicar um comunicado pondo em escrito o que disseram na TV?

As avaliações em tempo real que os 'cientistas' fazem/fizeram na sede do IPMA aquando da passagem do ciclone podiam ter sido facilmente transmitidas ao público via Twitter e Facebook. Não é propriamente preciso um curso adicional de Comunicação em Redes Sociais. Nem gráficos básicos houveram para facilitar a compreensão do trajeto e intensidade do ciclone.

Nunca é de mais escrever porque a malta continental queixa-se muito mas até é bastante privilegiada: O serviço prestado pelo IPMA continua a ser uma _mierda_ (entre mau e razoável especialmente nas ilhas) por vezes extremamente desconcertante.


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2018 às 13:15)

*Soure decreta calamidade pública no rescaldo do Leslie*

Presidente da Câmara descreve estragos em 90% de oito das dez freguesias de Soure. Falta de energia elétrica é "o grande problema".

https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/mau...s-prejuizos-em-90-das-habitacoes-9998927.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2018 às 13:28)

Tenham calma, que a EMEL anda a avisar o pessoal:

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ertar-para-passagem-do-leslie-no-dia-seguinte

 

Por aqui, até choveu mais do que estava à espera, já que o "fabuloso" GFS nem pinga previa para aqui.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2018 às 13:31)

Se aquando da passagem do ciclone Tanya pelos Açores a estação não tivesse voado, se calhar o recorde era - e continuava a ser - dos Açores.

Nesse tipo de coisas, a estação tem que estar no sítio certo à hora certa. Muitos outros _sting jets_ ficam por registar.

Como aqui é tudo ilhas muito pequenas e relativamente dispersas - com a agravante de ter uma cobertura miserável de estações meteorológicas oficiais - é muito difícil registar um _sting jet _(daí o caráter especial da Tanya).

Nunca se saberá saber mas é possível que a ciclogénese explosiva de Dez de 2016 tenha originado um _sting jet_. Terão ventos de elevada intensidade provenientes dos níveis mais altos da atmosfera originado a pequena linha de nebulosidade junto ao núcleo? Nas estações do IPMA nada de especial foi registado mas o fenómeno iniciou-se um bocado distante das ilhas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 13:35)

*2495 ocorrências e 25 feridos: números actualizados pela protecção civil*


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2018 às 13:59)

A ordem da ocorrência dos ciclones pouco influencia a publicação dos relatórios.

Nos próximos 4-6 meses deverá ser publicado o resumo da Leslie  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/data/tcr/


----------



## Éire (14 Out 2018 às 14:00)

Bom dia todos. Quería saber o que acontece quando o IPMA declara alerto vermelho. É obrigatório fechar escolas, empresas, etc., como aquí na Irlanda? Um ano atrás houve alerta vermelho nacional aquí por ex-furação Ophelia (ainda se a meia ocidental do pais não estava por recebir ventos fortes ), todas as escolas e empresas foram fechadas e toda gente ficar a casa. Louco. No fim, só o litoral sul recebeu ventos de nivel vermelho (>130 kph).


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2018 às 14:09)

Cá está! 
@rozzo quando ontem falei em sting Jet, apenas transmiti a minha interpretação das imagens de satélite e radar e, de forma nenhuma foi minha intenção ser dramático e causador de pânico... 

Poderia estar errado, é certo. Mas acertei desta vez...








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (14 Out 2018 às 14:09)

do que sei não, o que costuma acontecer é fechar escolas em ocasiões muito especificas como neve mas só em poucos locais e só muito raramente ocorre e são as entidades locais, 
duvido sequer que faltar ao trabalho por mau tempo mesmo com avisos vermelhos sirva de justificação, posso estar errado mas não me lembro de alguma vez o estado ter ordenado uma paragem por causa do clima


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2018 às 14:20)

camrov8 disse:


> do que sei não, o que costuma acontecer é fechar escolas em ocasiões muito especificas como neve mas só em poucos locais e só muito raramente ocorre e são as entidades locais,
> duvido sequer que faltar ao trabalho por mau tempo mesmo com avisos vermelhos sirva de justificação, posso estar errado mas não me lembro de alguma vez o estado ter ordenado uma paragem por causa do clima


Não sei não... Imaginemos que ocorria um temporal do género daquele que atingiu principalmente a zona de Coimbra, durante o dia na generalidade do território?! Quantas fatalidades não haveria? De todas as tempestade que me lembro desde que acompanho a meteorologia, praticamente todas nos atingiram com maior impacto durante a noite. Como exemplo temos o Gong, a Ana e agora foi a Leslie, entre outras noutros anos. Por acaso no dia em que foi registado aquele valor de 169km/h no Cabo da Roca, era de dia mas era um sábado o que acaba também por ser diferente de um da semana. Se ocorresse mesmo algo deste género durante um dia de trabalho, certamente teriam de suspender muitos serviços...Não estamos livres de algum dia isso vir mesmo a acontecer.


----------



## Candy (14 Out 2018 às 14:32)

Éire disse:


> Bom dia todos. Quería saber o que acontece quando o IPMA declara alerto vermelho. É obrigatório fechar escolas, empresas, etc., como aquí na Irlanda? Um ano atrás houve alerta vermelho nacional aquí por ex-furação Ophelia (ainda se a meia ocidental do pais não estava por recebir ventos fortes ), todas as escolas e empresas foram fechadas e toda gente ficar a casa. Louco. No fim, só o litoral sul recebeu ventos de nivel vermelho (>130 kph).


O ipma não declara alertas. Emite avisos!
Quem declara alertas é a Protecção Civil.

A escala de avisos é completamente diferente da escala de alertas. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (14 Out 2018 às 14:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei não... Imaginemos que ocorria um temporal do género daquele que atingiu principalmente a zona de Coimbra, durante o dia na generalidade do território?! Quantas fatalidades não haveria? De todas as tempestade que me lembro desde que acompanho a meteorologia, praticamente todas nos atingiram com maior impacto durante a noite. Como exemplo temos o Gong, a Ana e agora foi a Leslie, entre outras noutros anos. Por acaso no dia em que foi registado aquele valor de 169km/h no Cabo da Roca, era de dia mas era um sábado o que acaba também por ser diferente de um da semana. Se ocorresse mesmo algo deste género durante um dia de trabalho, certamente teriam de suspender muitos serviços...Não estamos livres de algum dia isso vir mesmo a acontecer.



entendo o que queres dizer, mas vendo o histórico duvido que tal acontecesse, como referi quando neva, o que é raro e só em poucos locais no interior, o máximo que me lembro são os concelhos e freguesias que decidem manter as escolas fechadas, mas nunca empresas ou serviços estatais. so quem já conduziu na neve sabe a dor de cabeça que é sem o equipamento certo e mesmo com ele nada é garantido, uma pequena subida pode tornar-se intransponível, noutros países como foi dito para-se tudo mas mesmo tudo incluindo ao fim de semana com agentes a patrulhar,


----------



## AJJ (14 Out 2018 às 16:25)

> Furacão Leslie mata duas pessoas em Coimbra. Há ainda 28 feridos
> 
> Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/vento-forte-coloca-varios-distritos-em-alerta-laranja?v=cb


----------



## Devas (14 Out 2018 às 16:40)

*Leslie: queda de árvore matou uma pessoa em Montemor-o-Velho*

*https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/mau-tempo-um-morto-em-montemor-o-velho-9999722.html*

O que parece estranho é a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil não saber de nada às 13h00 de hoje e serem fontes dos municípios a confirmar estas notícias trágicas.
Para aqueles que falaram em fiascos e flops... ainda acham isso? Ou teria de arrasar tudo à vossa volta, inclusivo os vossos bens para ser um evento a sério?


----------



## AJJ (14 Out 2018 às 16:40)

Devas disse:


> *Leslie: queda de árvore matou uma pessoa em Montemor-o-Velho*
> 
> *https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/mau-tempo-um-morto-em-montemor-o-velho-9999722.html*
> 
> ...



O CM fala em 2 já


----------



## baojoao (14 Out 2018 às 16:54)

Acho que a informação à população foi muito pouca. Pessoalmente prefiro que me alertem para a possibilidade de levar com um furacão, mesmo que não se venha a verificar, que ser avisado em cima da hora ou não ser avisado. Admito que outras pessoas pensem de forma diferente. Aqui na minha zona, acho que quase ninguém tinha noção que íamos ter vento tão forte como tivemos e, mesmo as autoridades competentes. Já nem vou falar do acompanhamento feito pela proteção civil do Município de Nelas...que em termos de informação é inexistente.
Acho que a proteção civil deveria fazer outra acompanhamento da situação. A partir de certa altura só sabíamos algo pelas televisões e sinceramente dizem cada coisa.
Felizmente foi a um sábado de noite, ou a coisa poderia ser mais grave.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2018 às 17:09)

*Não há vítimas mortais relacionadas com a tempestada Leslie*

O INEM esclareceu hoje que não se registou nenhuma vítima mortal relacionada com a passagem do Leslie por Portugal, apesar de duas pessoas terem morrido em locais afetados pela tempestade. Bruno Borges, coordenador da Sala de Situação Nacional ativada pelo INEM (Instituto Nacional de Emergência Médica) para acompanhar a passagem do Leslie, disse à agência Lusa que se registaram duas mortes em zonas afetadas pela tempestade, em Montemor-o-Velho e Pampilhosa da Serra, mas não estão relacionadas com o mau tempo. O responsável adiantou que as duas pessoas morreram de doença súbita, "aparentemente em paragem cardiorrespiratória", e "sem sinais de trauma".

Destak/Lusa


----------



## romeupaz (14 Out 2018 às 17:27)

Fiz agora uma volta pela zona de Leiria e deixo o meu registo.
Nunca vi nada assim, na praia do Pedrógão a areia colada aos prédios chegava ao 3° andar e muita destruição. Vou fazer múltiplos posts para identificar os locais. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (14 Out 2018 às 17:31)

São Pedro de Moel.
Os vidros do hotel partiram-se
Reparem na direção dos candeeiros nos postes























Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (14 Out 2018 às 17:36)

Gerofil disse:


> *Não há vítimas mortais relacionadas com a tempestada Leslie*
> 
> O INEM esclareceu hoje que não se registou nenhuma vítima mortal relacionada com a passagem do Leslie por Portugal, apesar de duas pessoas terem morrido em locais afetados pela tempestade. Bruno Borges, coordenador da Sala de Situação Nacional ativada pelo INEM (Instituto Nacional de Emergência Médica) para acompanhar a passagem do Leslie, disse à agência Lusa que se registaram duas mortes em zonas afetadas pela tempestade, em Montemor-o-Velho e Pampilhosa da Serra, mas não estão relacionadas com o mau tempo. O responsável adiantou que as duas pessoas morreram de doença súbita, "aparentemente em paragem cardiorrespiratória", e "sem sinais de trauma".
> 
> Destak/Lusa




Uma grande confusão... a autarquia de Montemor-o-Velho deu a informação de que um homem tinha sido atingido por uma árvore, em Amieiro, freguesia de Arazede. O INEM fala "aparentemente em paragem cardiorrespiratória", e "sem sinais de trauma". Enfim... alguém ficou mal na fotografia... resta saber quem.
Agora dizer que não está relacionada com a passagem do Leslie por Portugal, pode não estar correto. Penso que pode não estar relacionado diretamente mas a paragem cardiorrespiratória pode ter sido provocada pelo susto ou pânico devido à Leslie e assim estar relacionado indiretamente. Em Pedrogão penso que no número oficial constam 2 mortes que foram de vítimas indiretas.


----------



## romeupaz (14 Out 2018 às 17:36)

Pedrógão - Leiria
Reparem na antena da Meo





























Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (14 Out 2018 às 17:43)

> A passagem do furacão Leslie na região Centro, no sábado, provocou um morto em Montemor-o-Velho, segundo a câmara local. Na Pampilhosa, fonte oficial da GNR atribui uma morte ao mau tempo, mas uma outra recusa ligação. Por parte do INEM, não se registou qualquer morte relacionada com a tempestade.



https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/co...usa-um-morto-em-montemor-o-velho-9999760.html


----------



## Hawk (14 Out 2018 às 17:44)

Acumulados (24h) da passagem do Leslie a Norte da Madeira. Valores relevantes tendo em conta que o centro da tempestade passou a entre 300 a 350 km da ilha.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2018 às 17:49)

romeupaz disse:


>



Bom, em teoria sai mais barato girar o poste do que instalar um novo 

Infelizmente não haviam estações nessa zona. Sem dados concretos restam os modelos e é bem possível que o HWRF 18z (ao contrário das 12z) mostre um cenário mais realista do que ocorreu.


----------



## Cinza (14 Out 2018 às 18:34)

*Aulas canceladas esta segunda-feira na Figueira da Foz*

As escolas do concelho da Figueira da Foz vão estar fechadas, esta segunda-feira, devido aos estragos provocados pela tempestade Leslie, que na última noite atingiu com violência aquela região.

A informação foi prestada pelo vereador da Educação da câmara da Figueira da Foz, Nuno Gonçalves.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/co...egunda-feira-na-figueira-da-foz-10000622.html


----------



## Pek (14 Out 2018 às 19:29)




----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2018 às 19:42)

Podemos dizer que foi a tempestade tropical mais forte em Portugal, e talvez a nível geral, das mais graves de sempre porque se registaram rajadas +120 km/h perto do "olho", mais o efeito de sting jet. Leiria, Coimbra e Aveiro vão levar esta tempestade para a memória como, talvez, das piores de sempre. 

E se o vento fosse o determinante da gravidade de tempestades, de facto seria a pior que assolou o país. 176,4 km/h.


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 19:50)

Em jeito de rescaldo:
Em coimbra por Todo o lado ha pedacos de telhas, arvores e/ou galhos arrancados e vidros partidos.
Alerta vermelho e estruras como shoppings continuaram a laborar, espero que se tenha tirado licoes para o futuro, e que o encerramento preventivo desses espacos se torne obrigatorio.
Em relacao ao sistema de alertas, estados entregues a nos proprios, o sistema de alerta por sms é primo do siresp, e a difusao celular deve ser para enfeitar.
Tenho pena de todos os operacionais nas ruas, que tem de lidar com decisores tao fracos nao so nestes dias como no resto do ano, obrigado a quem arrisca a vida a sair do quartel com estas condicoes, a quem tem de usar o seu Domingo a limpar os detritos deixados.
Aqueles boys de carnaxide mais Uma vez deixaram a populacao em risco, e quem nao veja tv diariamente ou seja estrangeiro sujeitou-se a levar com arvores em cima sem um aviso, deve ser preciso morrerem mais uns quantos


----------



## Tonton (14 Out 2018 às 20:23)

*Efeito da passagem do LESLIE ? Continente e Madeira*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2018-10-08 17:15 e 2018-10-15 20:00
Efeito da passagem do LESLIE ? Continente e Madeira O IPMA informa que o furacão LESLIE passou a ter características de depressão pós tropical sobre o mar antes de atingir, cerca das 22:40 hora local, a costa de Portugal Continental na região entre a Figueira da Foz e Aveiro.As rajadas de vento mais fortes foram registadas na estação meteorológica da Figueira da Foz com vento de oeste. O valor máximo observado foi 176.4 km/h às 22:40 hora local tendo-se registado rajadas com mais de 100 km/h de intensidade durante cerca de 40 minutos. Na estação meteorológica de Aveiro registou-se vento médio de noroeste com 82 km/h e rajada de 120 km/h às 23:20 hora local e na estação meteorológica de Coimbra registou-se vento médio de sudoeste com 60 km/h e rajada de 122 km/h às 22:50 hora local. O vento mais intenso na Figueira da Foz, comparando co m as outras regiões à mesma hora, deve-se a um fenómeno designado por sting jet que se pode identificar interpretando a imagem de radar.A passagem de uma linha de instabilidade na região sul deu origem a precipitação forte e trovoada entre as 22 h e a 01 h, com observação de precipitação acumulada em 1 hora entre 10 e 20 mm. No mesmo período de tempo foi também observada precipitação forte no litoral da região Norte, onde a precipitação acumulada em 6 horas atingiu valores entre 30 a 40 mm.A agitação marítima na costa ocidental registou valores entre 4 e 5 metros de altura significativa, segundo o registo das boias de Leixões e Sines do Instituto Hidrográfico. A depressão pós-tropical LESLIE dirigiu-se para nordeste, atravessando o território do Continente enquanto perdia atividade, encontrando-se em Espanha a leste de Bragança cerca das 5 horas locais. No distrito de Viseu ainda se observou vento forte com rajadas que atingiram 140 km/h no Caramulo.
Dura nte a noite de 12 para 13 o LESLIE passou a norte do arquipélago da Madeira, ainda com a categoria de furacão, a uma distância de cerca de 300 km do arquipélago, originando vento forte nos locais mais expostos, nomeadamente nas terras altas, onde se registaram rajadas entre 110 km/h e 120 km/h e nas regiões costeiras entre 60 e 90 km/h. Os maiores valores da quantidade de precipitação numa hora variaram entre 10 e 15 mm e nas regiões costeiras entre 5 e 10 mm. Os maiores valores da precipitação, em seis horas, nas regiões montanhosas foram da ordem de 45 mm, valor ligeiramente superior ao limite máximo do aviso amarelo e nas regiões costeiras, os maiores valores foram da ordem de 15 mm, registados na parte leste da costa sul da Ilha da Madeira. A altura significativa das ondas, observada às 09 UTC no observatório foi cerca de 3 metros. Em geral, as condições meteorológicas melhoram a partir do fim da manhã, à exceção do estado do mar que se deverá manter agit ado até ao fim da tarde. Dom, 14 Out 2018 18:50:34


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Out 2018 às 21:10)

Tonton disse:


> A depressão pós-tropical LESLIE dirigiu-se para nordeste, atravessando o território do Continente enquanto perdia atividade, encontrando-se em Espanha a leste de Bragança cerca das 5 horas locais. No distrito de Viseu ainda se observou vento forte *com rajadas que atingiram 140 km/h no Caramulo*.



Nada a ver com o tópico, mas será que vamos voltar a ter estação meteorológica no Caramulo?


----------



## JTavares (14 Out 2018 às 22:44)

Vou imprimir e pôr na parede para recordação.


----------



## Éire (14 Out 2018 às 22:49)

São impressionantes as imagens de Figueira da Foz. Sabemos quanto foi o vento médio (10-min) mais alto registrado aí? No relatorio IPMA em cima são mencionados só Aveiro e Coimbra.

Médio de >117 kph é força-furação (Beaufort 12), pois sem saber o valor de Figueira da Foz não podemos verificar se fosse ainda de força-furação. O intensidade  NHC fala sempre de médio máximo de 1-min, que vale ~10% mais alto do médio 10-min, pois as furaçoes sempre parecem mais intensos no papel do que na realidade. 65 kt 1-min = ~59 kt 10-min. Claro, as rajadas são iguais, e a rajadas de 174 kph deve ter dado um valor médio muito alto, mas quanto?


----------



## Tonton (14 Out 2018 às 23:13)

*EDP declara Estado de Emergência em Coimbra e admite recorrer a meios internacionais*
Há 100 mil casas sem luz e sem previsão para o seu restabelecimento


----------



## fhff (15 Out 2018 às 00:28)

Apesar da rajada máxima medida de 170 km/h, poderão ter havido rajadas maiores? Lembro-me, em 2009, aquando do stingjet que afectou o Oeste de se falar em ventos instantâneos de cerca de 200 km/h....Poderá ter ontem acontecido o mesmo?


----------



## kikofra (15 Out 2018 às 00:42)

fhff disse:


> Apesar da rajada máxima medida de 170 km/h, poderão ter havido rajadas maiores? Lembro-me, em 2009, aquando do stingjet que afectou o Oeste de se falar em ventos instantâneos de cerca de 200 km/h....Poderá ter ontem acontecido o mesmo?


Acredito bem, em coimbra localmente o valor Maximo da rajada medida aqui foi ultrapassado, pois 120km apesar de ser forte ja houve mais casos, penso EU, e que nao houve esta destruicao


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2018 às 01:03)

Éire disse:


> São impressionantes as imagens de Figueira da Foz. Sabemos quanto foi o vento médio (10-min) mais alto registrado aí? No relatorio IPMA em cima são mencionados só Aveiro e Coimbra.
> 
> Médio de >117 kph é força-furação (Beaufort 12), pois sem saber o valor de Figueira da Foz não podemos verificar se fosse ainda de força-furação. O intensidade  NHC fala sempre de médio máximo de 1-min, que vale ~10% mais alto do médio 10-min, pois as furaçoes sempre parecem mais intensos no papel do que na realidade. 65 kt 1-min = ~59 kt 10-min. Claro, as rajadas são iguais, e a rajadas de 174 kph deve ter dado um valor médio muito alto, mas quanto?


Uma coisa que também adorava saber, sabemos que a média horária foi de 70 km/h.


----------



## Toby (15 Out 2018 às 06:53)

fhff disse:


> Apesar da rajada máxima medida de 170 km/h, poderão ter havido rajadas maiores? Lembro-me, em 2009, aquando do stingjet que afectou o Oeste de se falar em ventos instantâneos de cerca de 200 km/h....Poderá ter ontem acontecido o mesmo?



Bom dia,
Provavelmente, mas a rede IPMA sofre de uma falta de densidade (distância demasiado grande entre as estações) e orientada metereologia local.
Ver por exemplo a implantação (numa bacia) da estação de Alcobaca.

Leio aqui e noutro lugar críticas virulentos sobre o IPMA mas praticamente todos os modelos têm-se enganado nas suas previsões até atrasado no dia de sábado (como frequentemente para fenómenos excepcionais).
A meteorologia não é uma ciência exata.


----------



## Éire (15 Out 2018 às 08:02)




----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 08:33)

"Praia do Pedrógão"


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2018 às 08:51)

Éire disse:


>





> A longa e sinuosa aventura do Furacão #Leslie finalmente chegou ao fim. Ao longo de sua existência 22,25 dias como um ciclone coerente, em grande parte, girou inofensivamente sobre o oceano aberto. Em última análise, impactou #Portugal como um ciclone extratropical, produzindo rajadas de vento acima de 110 mph.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 15:04)

Aproveito para partilhar aqui uma das história que está a "correr", pelo facebook, de mais um jovem agricultor que perdeu tudo com os ventos extremos de sábado.







"Chegou-nos uma descrição do Bruno André dos estragos causados pelo ciclone Leslie, na zona de Montemor-o-Velho, que a seu pedido, deixamos aqui de seguida:

"Os melhores cumprimentos.
Verifico com pesar todas as perdas verificadas em todo o País, principalmente na zona centro. Para quem vivenciou estes ventos únicos em mais de século e meio, apraz-me dizer que há mais do que árvores caídas e telhados derrubados. O meu irmão Tiago André, jovem de 32 anos feito recentemente, que apostou na agricultura, criou 1.2 hectares de cultivo em estufa de framboesa. Rapaz humilde, trabalhador, sem grandes posses, pouco mais de 1 ano depois da sua primeira apanha, ficou sem NADA!!! 34 túneis derrubados sem dó nem piedade. Bem sei que é difícil acompanhar toda a magnitude dos estragos, mas, se há imagens ilustrativas da força do furacão, da sua capacidade destrutiva, ela está na Rua Fonte dos Amores, na Freguesia de Santo-Varão, Concelho de Montemor-o-Velho. Os estragos são avultadíssimos, de um jovem, que procurou a sua sorte em ser feliz, trabalhou para ser feliz, mas que Leslei tudo tirou! Na tentativa de arranjar ajuda, pois ele não tem forma de reconstruir sozinho, agradeço que pelo menos deem cobertura ao sucedido. Venham ajudar o Tiago a mostrar ao País e às entidades competentes a sua/a nossa desgraça.

Termino como comecei,

Os melhores cumprimentos

O irmão, Bruno André"


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2018 às 15:35)

Geralmente o tipo de danos causados pelo ex-CT Leslie só é visto no estrangeiro pela TV ou na 'net. Bom evento para incutir na malta em geral uma perspetiva mais 'próxima' e realista.

Relembro que só os 100 nós de ventos sustentados do Ophelia aquando da passagem pelos Açores eram ainda mais intensos do que o _sting jet_ verificado na FF. As rajadas seriam superiores.

Fazendo uma comparação mais equitativa,...






... e em pleno processo de ET (penúltimo aviso), o Ophelia ainda tinha este campo de ventos (em milhas náuticas):



> *MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 80 KT WITH GUSTS TO 100 KT.
> 64 KT....... 30NE 40SE 30SW 20NW.*
> 50 KT....... 60NE 70SE 70SW 30NW.
> 34 KT.......100NE 130SE 130SW 60NW.



Comparem isto com o campo de ventos da Leslie no último aviso (21h UTC):



> *MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 60 KT WITH GUSTS TO 75 KT.*
> 50 KT....... 50NE 60SE 60SW 0NW.
> 34 KT.......120NE 140SE 140SW 140NW.



O Leslie foi mau no continente. O Ophelia seria abismal, especialmente se atingisse os distritos de Lisboa e Porto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2018 às 16:43)

https://zap.aeiou.pt/proteccao-civil-figueira-foz-leslie-222322

Nada melhor que ir dormir...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 18:17)

Ouvi falar hoje nas notícias que também tinham havido sérios prejuízos em campos de milho, mas ainda não tinha encontrado nenhuma foto até ao momento, e eis que ao ver isto fiquei de boca aberta.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2018 às 22:34)

Tempestades com atributos tropicais na Europa...

Não obstante o Ophelia ter fustigado a Irlanda, chegou lá como ciclone extra-tropical. Para fins oficiais (base de dados do NHC), o Debbie de 1961 chegou à Irlanda como furacão (70 nós).

Em 1967, a Chloe passou a norte de Espanha como TT (45 nós). Infelizmente, e como é habitual neste tipo de coisas, há demasiada incerteza.






Outro ciclone misterioso é o Fran de 1973. Em teoria, passou a extra-tropical ainda a alguma distância de França sem grandes indícios de danos.






Na era pré-satélite é bastante provável que outros ciclone tenham mantido características tropicais muito perto de Portugal continental. Nunca se saberá. Estivesse o ciclone mais a sul e provavelmente seria outro a dissipar-se ao largo de Marrocos.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2018 às 22:51)

No que concerne às passagens ao largo, o Gordon de 2006 passou ainda mais perto que o Ophelia:











Por volta das 00z do dia 21 começou a fazer a transição com uma intensidade semelhante à do Leslie (60 nós).


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2018 às 23:25)

Há no Twitter uma animação da vida do Leslie acompanhada pela música do Benny Hill.

O Leslie foi acompanhado pelo NHC durante 21 dias.

O Nadine foi acompanhado pelo NHC durante 24 dias.

O Nadine também passou a ciclone pós-tropical antes de readquirir características tropicais (houve pausa no acompanhamento do NHC).


Ainda está para ocorrer um ciclone mais persistentemente interessante nas águas portuguesas


----------



## Éire (15 Out 2018 às 23:40)

Orion disse:


> Tempestades com atributos tropicais na Europa...
> 
> Não obstante o Ophelia ter fustigado a Irlanda, chegou lá como ciclone extra-tropical. Para fins oficiais (base de dados do NHC), o Debbie de 1961 chegou à Irlanda como furacão (70 nós).
> 
> ...



Para mim, Debbie não foi furação (tropical) a chegar na Irlanda, mas estableceu os recordes nacionais que ainda mantêm-se até hoje. Escrivi este artigo explicando porque não.

https://irishweatheronline.wordpress.com/2015/10/28/blast-from-the-past-hurricane-debbie-1961/

Amanhã faz um ano depois Ophelia, que manteve-se furacão até pouco antes de chegar ao litoral sul. Como estructura foi muito semelhante a Leslie, com a precipitação no quadrante noroeste e um sting jet ao sul do centro.

https://irishweatheronline.wordpress.com/2017/11/03/hurricane-ophelia-a-detailed-analysis/

Acho que aquí recebimos mais sistemas ex-tropicais (no médio 1 por ano), vista a trajetória do jet stream. Lembro-me bem do ex-furação Charley (Augusto 1986), que estableceu uns recordes de precipitação. 

https://www.met.ie/cms/assets/uploads/2017/08/Aug1986_HurCharlie.pdf

Gordon (2006) trouxe muita chuva na semana do Ryder Cup de golfe, que teve lugar aqui (só 5 km da minha casa ;_)).


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2018 às 00:48)

ciclonico disse:


> 4/5 OUTUBRO 1984
> 
> Depressão extratopical, resultante do furacão Hortence
> 
> O "Hortence", moveu-se rapidamente através do Atlântico norte, sendo absorvido por uma ampla depressão extratropical no fim do dia 2 de Outubro a noroeste dos Açores. Atingiu Portugal na noite de 4 para 5 de outubro. A Galiza foi severamente afectada, de tal forma que ainda hoje a maior parte dos galegos recordam imediatamente o nome "Hortence", tendo ficado o temporal mais marcante na memória dos galegos até ao "Klaus" de 2009.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (16 Out 2018 às 08:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aproveito para partilhar aqui uma das história que está a "correr", pelo facebook, de mais um jovem agricultor que perdeu tudo com os ventos extremos de sábado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ora bem, hoje finalmente voltou os telemóveis e a internet, já posso falar do que se passou aqui.

Sei bem o que isso é, mas essas estruturas não são demonstrativas da força da Leslie. São estruturas que com pouco vento torcem logo, ver as minhas estufas com poste quadrado de 10 x 10cm e alguns postes torcidos é que me deixou de boca aberta. O plástico mal começou o ponto mais forte da tempestade vi logo que tinha ido, quando vi árvores atrás de casa à 2ª rajada a partir ao meio o meu pensamento da minha estufa foi que já estava sem plástico, agora ver pinheiros que partiram ao meio ainda longe da estufa e caídos lá dentro, ver postes daqueles ligeiramente torcidos, ferros arrancados da parte superior e que pararam na casa do vizinho.. Isso sim deixou-me de boca aberta. 

Nunca vi nada assim, o tempo que durou o vento sempre com uma força incrível. Aqui na zona para se ter uma ideia da força, os toldos de um parque de estacionamento do Lidl foram parar ao terreno ao lado. Eucaliptos enormes partidos ao meio.. O meu irmão tem pomares de kiwis, tem as plantas tombadas com as vigas de cimento partidas a meio..


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2018 às 10:58)

Enquanto não inserem o trajeto final na base de dados, fica a comparação improvisada com o Gordon 2006.

O Leslie foi oficialmente considerado pós-tropical no aviso 69a (18h UTC) na posição assinalada com um círculo:


----------



## Éire (16 Out 2018 às 13:24)

Este é um novo relatório tecnico sobre Ophelia na Irlanda, publicado hoje pelo serviço meteorologico irlandês.

https://www.met.ie/ophelia-report


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 19:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 21:03)




----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2018 às 21:45)




----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2018 às 21:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


É no mínimo, vergonhoso! Como se as pessoas tivessem culpa daquilo que aconteceu...
E pronto, é num país cheio de gente assim, que vivemos. Alguma coisa tinham de inventar para eles não ficarem a perder.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 21:53)

joralentejano disse:


> É no mínimo, vergonhoso! Como se as pessoas tivessem culpa daquilo que aconteceu...
> E pronto, é num país cheio de gente assim, que vivemos. Alguma coisa tinham de inventar para eles não ficarem a perder.


É o que dão as privatizações de sectores fundamentais...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (16 Out 2018 às 23:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É o que dão as privatizações de sectores fundamentais...


Lol...


----------



## Toby (17 Out 2018 às 07:47)

Bom dia,

Animação GOES16 da vida Leslie : 23/09 15h UTC  Portugal 13/10 22h UTC. 
Ficheiro de 320 mb

https://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/bl...013_goes16_infrared_Leslie_lifecycle_anim.mp4


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Out 2018 às 08:03)

Imagens do estado em que ficou o radar de Vigilância costeira (SIVICC da GNR) da Praia da Leirosa, Figura da Foz. Consequências da passagem da Leslie.

Imagens de Pedro Agostinho Cruz


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2018 às 08:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É o que dão as privatizações de sectores fundamentais...


O problema são as cláusulas abusivas metidas nos contratos...Não as privatizações.
Não é novo. Muitos contratos tem sido feitos - olha as PPP`s: grande parte delas tem cláusulas que protegem as empresas; no caso, por exemplo, das auto-estradas os estado injecta capital se não houver um determinado  movimento "X".


----------



## dahon (17 Out 2018 às 14:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



OffTopic:

É por causa de situações como esta que a ERSE quer que a EDP _*Distribuição*_ mude o seu nome. Não confundam a EDP Distribuição com as outras EDPs(Comercial, Produção,etc)
A EDP Distribuição tal como a REN são operadores de sistema que funcionam como monopólio regulado pela ERSE. Um detém a concessão da Rede de Distribuição ou outro da Rede de Transporte, respectivamente. Logo na factura da electricidade está incluído este serviço que a EDP Distribuição presta, seja de manutenção, melhoramentos ou para circunstancias como esta. Tudo isto é regulado pela ERSE e pago pelos consumidores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 16:25)

*Comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais da Figueira da Foz pede demissão*

*Nuno Osório estava a ser investigado por ter abandonado o posto durante a passagem do furacão Leslie.*
*... https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...email&utm_source=gekko&utm_campaign=afternoon*


----------



## RStorm (17 Out 2018 às 18:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Nem há palavras para descrever tamanha estupidez  As pessoas estão desesperadas com os prejuízos que tiveram, algumas delas estão em risco de perder o posto de trabalho e ainda têm de suportar isto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 21:57)

*Leslie: Prejuízos na região Centro ultrapassam 80 milhões de euros*

Os prejuízos causados pela tempestade Leslie na região Centro ultrapassam os 80 milhões de euros, de acordo com os dados preliminares avançados pelas câmaras municipais mais afetadas.

É no distrito de Coimbra que se concentram os maiores danos da tempestade que afetou a região Centro na noite do sábado, atingindo empresas, unidades turísticas, culturas agrícolas do Baixo Mondego, património cultural, milhares de habitações, escolas, instituições de solidariedade social e unidades de saúde, entre outras infraestruturas.

A Figueira da Foz é o concelho que apresenta prejuízos mais elevados, com uma estimativa de 32 milhões de euros, mais de 20 milhões dos quais em empresas - dados que deverão subir por ainda não estarem incluídos os danos na unidade industrial de pasta de papel do grupo Navigator e de unidades do grupo agroalimentar Lusiaves.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...ultrapassam-80-milhoes-de-euros-10019038.html


----------



## Éire (19 Out 2018 às 19:15)

_A posição de Leslie antes do landfall em Portugal era difícil prever. Foi demasiado para sul na nossa análise e predicção comparado com as posições do NHC_


----------



## clone (20 Out 2018 às 16:33)




----------



## Dematos (21 Out 2018 às 11:47)

Mais uns estragos do Leslie!!


----------



## Dematos (21 Out 2018 às 12:03)

Ao ver isto não sei como não houve mais mortes  e feridos, e ainda bem!!


----------



## dahon (21 Out 2018 às 12:38)

Dematos disse:


> Mais uns estragos do Leslie!!


Tens a certeza que os estragos desta foto são referentes a esta tempestade?

É que essas torres são de muito alta tensão, e pela foto até parecem linhas de 400kV e eu não me lembro de a REN reportar estragos na rede de transporte.

Além disso para provocar esses estragos as rajadas de vento teriam de ser muito superiores a 200Km/h.


----------



## Dematos (21 Out 2018 às 12:41)

Sim, são de agora, vi eu mesmo!!


----------



## dahon (21 Out 2018 às 13:46)

Dematos disse:


> Sim, são de agora, vi eu mesmo!!


Podes dizer qual é o local?


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2018 às 13:56)

dahon disse:


> Tens a certeza que os estragos desta foto são referentes a esta tempestade?
> 
> É que essas torres são de muito alta tensão, e pela foto até parecem linhas de 400kV e eu não me lembro de a REN reportar estragos na rede de transporte.
> 
> Além disso para provocar esses estragos as rajadas de vento teriam de ser muito superiores a 200Km/h.


Há mais fotos assim, inclusive tiradas pela EDP nas notícias dos 2 dias seguintes à tempestade. Sim, é provável que tenham havido rajadas de 200 km/h ou superiores porque há muito que se diga sobre um sting jet, já foi sorte a estação da Figueira reportar os 174 km/h.


----------



## dahon (21 Out 2018 às 14:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há mais fotos assim, inclusive tiradas pela EDP nas notícias dos 2 dias seguintes à tempestade. Sim, é provável que tenham havido rajadas de 200 km/h ou superiores porque há muito que se diga sobre um sting jet, já foi sorte a estação da Figueira reportar os 174 km/h.


Certo. Isso eu também vi. Mas essas torres são das linhas de 60kV da rede de distribuição EDP. As que aparecem na foto são muito maiores, pois são da rede de transporte REN. A mim parecem torres das linhas de 400kV. Aliás seriam as linhas de saída do que parece ao fundo da foto uma central termo- eléctrica.


----------



## CeterisParibus (21 Out 2018 às 14:31)

dahon disse:


> Podes dizer qual é o local?




Estrada que vai de Castela para o Alqueidão ( margem sul do Mondego, vê-se a Central de Lares em fundo ). Passei lá às 9 da manhã de bicicleta. É exactamente isso que se vê, além de muitos outros impactos em árvores. Exemplo: uma "plantação" de choupos, todos partidos a cerca de 1 metro da base. E sim, concordo que em muitos sítios, as rajadas tenham chegado e ultrapassado os 200 kms/h. A rajada "histórica" de 176 kms/h foi registada em Vila Verde, um pequeno ponto - e não dos mais expostos - na extensão total da área atingida.


----------



## dahon (21 Out 2018 às 15:39)

CeterisParibus disse:


> Estrada que vai de Castela para o Alqueidão ( margem sul do Mondego, vê-se a Central de Lares em fundo ). Passei lá às 9 da manhã de bicicleta. É exactamente isso que se vê, além de muitos outros impactos em árvores. Exemplo: uma "plantação" de choupos, todos partidos a cerca de 1 metro da base. E sim, concordo que em muitos sítios, as rajadas tenham chegado e ultrapassado os 200 kms/h. A rajada "histórica" de 176 kms/h foi registada em Vila Verde, um pequeno ponto - e não dos mais expostos - na extensão total da área atingida.



Nesse caso isto já é revelador da possível intensidade do vento. Digamos que os 176 km/h estão muito abaixo da realidade em certos locais do distrito de Coimbra.


----------



## Dematos (21 Out 2018 às 16:24)

Sim, é a central de Lares que aparece ao fundo em uma das fotos, a Este da Figueira da Foz! Contei 5 torres destas no chão.


----------



## Dematos (21 Out 2018 às 16:46)

Fiquei admirado de fotos destas torres ou imagens não aparecerem nas tv's, dado que demostra bem o impacto dos ventos; vi 1 na net e fiquei desconfiado que fosse neste local; fui a essa zona no dia seguinte e deparei-me com esta linha que sai da central de Lares no chão.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Out 2018 às 17:01)

dahon disse:


> Tens a certeza que os estragos desta foto são referentes a esta tempestade?
> 
> É que essas torres são de muito alta tensão, e pela foto até parecem linhas de 400kV e eu não me lembro de a REN reportar estragos na rede de transporte.
> 
> Além disso para provocar esses estragos as rajadas de vento teriam de ser muito superiores a 200Km/h.


Sim, são apoios da REN e de 400kV.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2018 às 21:31)

Reportagem a dar agora na RTP1: Linha da Frente.

Dá para ver o nível extremo dos estragos, não só materiais mas também emocionais, na região litoral centro, muito graves. Com certeza, a pior tempestade na região.

Imagino que o IPMA esteja a fazer um relatório extenso.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2018 às 22:29)

http://www.cm-figfoz.pt/index.php/destaques/2646-fotografia-aereas-efeitos-leslie


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 18:45)

E continua muito ainda por limpar depois da passagem do Leslie, as 1ªas fotos evidenciam bem o tamanho considerável que as árvores tinham, infelizmente não se aguentaram, isto depois de levaram já uma longa história de vida, na Mata do Bussaco


----------



## JCARL (27 Out 2018 às 19:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E continua muito ainda por limpar depois da passagem do Leslie, as 1ªas fotos evidenciam bem o tamanho considerável que as árvores tinham, infelizmente não se aguentaram, isto depois de levaram já uma longa história de vida.


A última foto é de um pinheiro com 74/75 anos. Se aumentarem a figura poderão observar pelos anéis de crescimento (os escuros correspondem a camada de crescimento de Verão)


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 19:10)

JCARL disse:


> A última foto é de um pinheiro com 74/75 anos. Se aumentarem a figura poderão observar pelos anéis de crescimento (os escuros correspondem a camada de crescimento de Verão)



Por acaso reparei bem nos seus anéis, mas não me deu para os contar, mas parabéns pelo teu apontamento, é sempre interessante saber.
A Mata do Bussaco ficou bastante afectada no que toca a património arbóreo.


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Out 2018 às 22:14)

Boa noite, venho colocar uma questão aos meteoptnautas que me possam ajudar: há algum relatório mais "técnico" sobre a passagem do furacão Leslie em Portugal?

A informação é muito escassa, parece resumir-se a uma nota de rodapé do IPMA http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/leslie-3.html.

Muito mais há aqui no meteopt.

Bem sei que passou pouco tempo, e é moroso coligir e tratar dados, que devem ser muitos, mas alguém conhece algum relatório oficial sobre o tema, ou quando será publicado?


----------



## aoc36 (23 Set 2019 às 00:10)

Faz hoje um ano que está menina se começava a formar para vir até ao nosso país fazer estragos.


----------



## TxMxR (27 Set 2019 às 20:54)

aoc36 disse:


> para vir até ao nosso país fazer estragos.



E logo por coincidência macabra teve origem na DT13 do ano passado, número igual à que originou o Lorenzo este ano que parece vir fazer o mesmo.


----------



## aoc36 (27 Set 2019 às 23:31)

TxMxR disse:


> E logo por coincidência macabra teve origem na DT13 do ano passado, número igual à que originou o Lorenzo este ano que parece vir fazer o mesmo.



coincidência macabra!


----------



## dahon (30 Set 2019 às 09:36)

Infelizmente ainda estamos á espera de um relatório com informação mais detalhada. Coisa que ainda não aconteceu praticamente um ano depois.


----------

